# ANOTHER MIRACLE cycle buddies no. 10



## suzy

Hi everyone, new thread 

CYCLING  

Hun
CJ
Amanda
Keria


IN_BETWEENIES  

Fragile
Tracey72
Emma73
Succotash
Scruffyted
Nattkatt
Kate12
Spangle
kittyt
Owennicki
Sip-London
Lottiesmum
Scoop
Raffles
ClaireB
Gail M
Janet
Shelley

PREGNANT  

Encore - twins - due March 2007 
Helenab - ICSI - due twins Jan/Feb 2007
Mojo - ICSI - due ??
Suzy - IVF due 30/05/07
Julz - ICSI -twins -due June 2007
Lynne-ICSI due ??
Imogen-ICSI due 7/8/07

BABIES  

Karen1 - baby boy 7/7/06 - welcome to the world baby Jack 

Bev - baby girl 27/7/06 - welcome to the world baby ELizabeth 

Clare_S - baby girl 21/7/06 - welcome to the world baby Elizabeth 

BettyM - baby boy 20/10/06 - welcome to the world Zachary Jon 

Dixie - baby girl 29/10/06 - welcome to the world Catherine 

Dopey dinah-must have had baby as due 22/11/06-please let us know Dopey dinah, hope all is well.

If I've left anyone out or got details wrong, or you don't want to be on the list anymore, please let me know and I"ll correct it. Thankyou


----------



## Dixie

Hi Everyone, I had Catherine two weeks early on Sunday October 29th at 11:58 pm.  She arrived after 14 minutes of pushing and a labor so short the docs weren't able to get my second dose of antibiotics for StrepB in before she came. She didn't have any problems at all and besides a little jaundice is doing well.  She weighs 7lbs2oz and is 19 inches long.  By the time I went to the hospital it was only 1hour before she arrived.   Anyway will post a longer description in birth stories later.  Caroline really loves her and is excellent with her, thank goodness!  All my best for those cycling and hopefully soon to be pregnant!  Love and   to all, Dixie


----------



## suzy

Hi Dixie,

Congratulations on the birth of Catherine, I've updated the thread. 

Love,

Suzy


----------



## Cuthbert

Dixie,

Congratulations on the safe arrival of Catherine! How lovely that Caroline is enjoying being a big sister.

Jules


----------



## fragile

jojo hope all went to plan with the FET today, good luck hun.

Scruffy - congrats on becoming mod & thanks for passing on lost

Kate hope things are resolved with DS


Dixie huge congratulations to you


just a quickie had scan on fri & have 10 "juicy follies"  trigger shot tonight, roll on EC on monday

hope everyone is ok

lol mo x


----------



## Cuthbert

Happy Birthday CJ! I hope that you've had a good one!

Mo, the follies sound good. Good luck for EC!

Jules


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Dixie-  Congratulations on the safe arrival of baby Catherine.  
                                                   
 Bet Caroline is giving her lots of cuddles. Wow that was a very quick labour!  

Mo-Wonderful that you have 10 follies-really hope E/C goes well on Monday.   

CJ-Happy Birthday sweetheart, hope you haven't drunk too much tonight!!     

Jojo-Hope FET went ok today and that you have your embies snuggling down nicely.   

Suzy-Thank you for doing the new list, will get the hang of it for next time.     I noticed your EDD is the 30/12/06?? that can't be right can it?? 

Just noticed on the lovely update Suzy has done that Betty has had a baby boy -I must have missed that announcement-Betty if you read this Many Congratulations on the birth of your little boy, one of each how very special-        

Hope everyone is enjoying the fireworks-just put DS to bed after being to a display, was fab as usual. Felt very odd DH not being with us, feeling very down tonight. Think I'll go and cheer myself up with a nice bottle of red. 

love
Scruffy xxxx


----------



## Hun

Hi All

Long time no post....been in the US.

Firstly:
    ​Welcome to the world Catherine ​Well done Dixie!!​   ​
Secondly - good luck for EC Mo.

Welcome to our new MOD Scruffy, I promise not to suddenly start swearing and saying abusive things to anyone  . Suzy - I am sad to see you leaving us as mod. It feels like the end of a bit of chapter really when youve been here as long as me!! Can't help feeling sad that I am still here. Its just been such a long time of waiting and waiting  Being on the blo*dy pill (oops sorry mod!)  is making me feel a bit down I think (well that and the jetlag), and the last of my NCT friends annouced her second pg last weekend. Its horrible to feel like you are left behind.

Well, time to snap out of my pity party, and go and get another glass of wine I think. We are celebrating Henrys birthday tommorow with family and fireworks, so time to go and stick the smarties back on my caterpillar cake for the 17th time this evening!!

love to all
Hun and henry (2 on weds yikes) xxx


----------



## Julz

Hello Everyone,

Suzy - great idea doing the list, I didn't realise so many people were cycling at the moment.

Dixie - CONGRATULATIONS on the birth of Catherine and well done on only 14 minutes of pushing.

Mo - good luck for EC tomorrow, 10 follies is really good and there may even be a few more hiding there. 

CJ - Belated birthday wishes from me, hope you had a wonderful day and a few drinks at night.  How are the boys getting on in their beds now?

Scruffy - hope you enjoyed your bottle of red, hope you had a nice large glass for me.

Jojo - hope FET went well and I hope you are relaxing as much as possible.  What date do you test?

Hun - another person drinking wine this weekend!!!!  I feel really left out now.  DH got be some alcohol free becks today so I'm going to crack one of them open tonight I think.  Keep your chin up, it's not long until January, it will be here on no time.

Sorry if I've missed anyone but I'm trying to make this e-mail short as I've got loads to do after being on holiday.

Thanks for all your good wishes folks.  I still can't believe I'm actually pregnant, it really hasn't sunk in yet.  I've got a scan tomorrow morning so will find out how many embies have implanted.  No symptoms really yet, felt a bit sick on the ferry yesterday but I put it down to sea sickness until I felt a bit queasy this morning.....wonder if it's the start of morning sickness, I never had any with DD and was hoping not to have any this time round too.

Good luck to all those cycling.

Julie


----------



## Lynne1

Hello everyone,

Dixie, congratulations on the birth of Catherine.  Wow, the pushing part sounds really fast!

Jo, hope the FET went well.

Scruffy, congrats on the new job.  I am sure you will be a great moderator.  I hope the week without DH goes fast, it must be really hard being on your own so much.

Kate, sorry to hear you are having such a hard time.  It must be hard to give up BFing when they are old enough to really complain.  Isn't amazing how they have you over a barrel.

Imogen, I can't imagine how hard it must be with your dog.  Our dog is such a big part of our lives, but she is quite young, so we haven't had to go through anything like you are going through.  I hope things work out okay, whatever you decide.

CJ, happy birthday

Cuthbert, hope the stimming is going okay and you get lots of juicy follies.

Suzy, thanks for the list, it is much easier to keep track of where everyone is with it.  Especially since this board seems to be really busy.

Julz, good luck with the scan next week.

Mo, great news about the follies, hope the EC goes well on Monday.

Hun, jet lag is a killer isn't it.  I live in the US and hate flying transatlantic.

Well my trip went okay along with taking on the drugs on the plane. Not a problem really.  Actually both DH and I went and we took our babysitter and DD along with us.  DD was great for her first flight but obviously picked up some bug and has had a horrible cold ever since.  She is very clingy and doesn't want to go near DH, which is a bit difficult for me since I don't get a moment alone.

The stimming is going okay, but I am feeling a bit hormonal.  Went for a blood test on Friday and burst into tears as I had to wait for ages (they forgot about me) and then it really hurt (my veins are miniscule), plus I had woken up with a migraine and had been throwing up all morning.  The worst thing was that I couldn't even complain to DH as I don't want him to know when I am having a hard time with tx because then he won't want to keep trying if it fails again.  Basically I feel like I have to pretend it is all fine and easy otherwise he will just say we should stop trying as it is too hard on me.  Can't win really.  Anyway, that is a bit of a hormonal self indulgence.

Hope all are well and sorry to anyone I forgot.

Lynne


----------



## Julz

Just a quickie.......had my scan this morning.....it's TWINS.......Oh my god......me and DH are delighted.


----------



## fragile

Julz

congrats on your twins hun!!!

just a very quick one.  EC went well & i have 6 eggs fingers crossed all goes well in that incubator tonight & ET will be Wed

hope all well with everyone, havent read any posts except the one above from julz! just need to lie down until pain killers kick in

lol  mo x


----------



## CJ

Hi all, Julie, wow fantastic news Hun, Twins I'm so pleased for you, hope everything goes well and make sure you stay here as we'd love to hear was going on. Whens your next scan? I was sick with the boys up until 18 wks then it started again around 28 wks, I think it's a twin thing  
Hope your break went well?

Hi Lynne, sorry to hear your feeling a bit low, when I get migraines it make me sick too I thought that was just me and I',m a bit weird, hope you feel better soon as TX is tough enough without feeling ill. If you need to off load and you can't talk to DH just come on here Hun. It doesn't help your DD is poorly too, my Charlie is just the same about being clingy and not wanting DH, he's been like it for a week or so not wanting Daddy which makes things very hard with having Fin. Hoping he's going to grow out of it.   

Hi Hun, wow Henry's 2 on Wednesday, it comes around quickly doesn't it. Hope the party went well  

Mo well done on the 6 eggies, fingercrossed they do their stuff ready for Wednesday  

Hi Scruffy hope that bottle of red went down well (you still on the ribena then? ) Glad you enjoyed the fireworks, my Charlie didn't (but I'm sure he'll grow to like them  ) Sorry to hear you were feeling down hope your feeling a bit better now, it must be hard as they are so many things we do with our DH's and take it for granted and when there not there it's just no the same  He's coming back soon isn't he, I think I read somewhere you said for your appt, hope it's not too long.

Thanks so much everyone for the birthday wishes, drank nearly a whole bottle of wine to myself ( see I can still party ) didn't get to eat much apart from choccy fingers and snowballs as Charlie was playing mummy's boy and wouldn't let anyone else hold him or be near him for most of the night(very boring I have to say) but by 10pm he was bouncing around on the mattress (my family will burn anything on bonfire night, beds, chairs, a picture fame,  it all went on  ) of course the boys were being watched very carefully   My mum is such a nervous person anyway so if the boys went within a mile of the fire she was screaming "oh my god get them" she had us in stitches, she's the same when they eat anything, she thinks they will choke (I know where I get it from now  )
So I was very merry by the evening, god knows what the boys thought, I was trying to take Fin's coat off for about 10 mins before my auntie pointed out he was in an all-in-one snow suit..   

Love CJ xx


----------



## jojomama

Hi everyone, thanks to all of you for your well wishes, I feel like a bit of a gate crashing freeloader having not posted on here for so long but I hope you understand I need my ff at the moment!

Congrats to scruffy I'm sure you'll look after us all.

Had FET on Saturday but of our 3 little frosties only 1 survived the thaw, naturally we are sad about this but it's hard not to be a bit positive at this stage of 2ww, keep telling ourselves it only takes 1!  Transfer was really smooth which we were glad about after last time (which took 4 attempts to get the embies in) so i guess we just wait & see now.  AF is due next monday & as I have no nasty drugs to mess up my system it should be on time so, I reckon I'll know before I even get to the pee sticks.  Feeling pretty calm & philisophical at the moment but its early days.
love to all

JoJo


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Julz-Congratulations hun-twins wow   really pleased for you sweetheart.

Mo-   well done you on 6 eggies-come on you embies do your stuff overnight    hope you are not in too much pain.  

Hun-oh wow Henry is 2 on Wednesday, ah bless him. time flys doesn't it. Will be thinking of you Wednesday and your little man, especially as will be at Bourn that day. Sending him lots of birthday wishes        I saw your swear word!!!   I'm watching!!  Sorry you are feeling down sweetheart, the pill can't be helping and I always feel bit down when it is DS birthday as another reminder another year and no sibling   shame we don't live nearer, we could have shared a bottle of wine, although I am a red girl and you like white don't you-oh well bottle of each then!  

CJ-So glad you had a lovely birthday, was thinking of you as I watched the fireworks. The bottle of red went down very well thank you, think I'm drinking too much!!   Yes DH is home late tomorrow night just in time for our consultation on Wednesday -thank goodness. Unfortunately he has to go away again though on Sunday or Monday for another week or so   then be back as we going away for a few days as I insisted he spent some quality time with us!   and then may have to go back again!  
Laughed so much about your post and  Fin's snow suit, how funny-would have loved to have seen your face when your auntie told you!   

Lynne-Sorry you are feeling rough hun. so hard when you feel rough and the little people just want you-sending you a hug   When do you think E/C will be? Didn't realise you lived in the US, must have missed that post. Where abouts? Do you like it there? 

Hi to everyone else, Kate it's Spooks tonight-can't wait-Adam time......yum

love
Scruffy xxxx


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Jojo

We crossed posts-really glad FET went smoothly. It does only take 1 sweetheart    I have read it on here so many times that someone only has one and they get a wonderful BFP. I so so hope you are one of them to    
Did you do natural FET then as no drugs?? 
Take it easy and sending lots of snuggling in vibes to your wonderful embie.     

love
Scruffy xx


----------



## CJ

Hi Scruffy, I didn't realise it was this wednesday, I hope it goes well will be thinking of you guys. Let us know how it goes, will you find out then when you can start tx then?
r.e the snow suit, my face looked like this   to start with then like this   then once she'd told me I was like this   It was funny but you know when you think " why the hell isn't this working" and you can't get your head around it, well it was like that   I under zipped it and couldn't understand why it wasn't coming off, spent ages zipping up and down  
I'm terrible when I have a drink these days because I don't have one often so i think cram as much in as you can incase you never get the chance again  
I don't think your drinking too much hun , anyway what is too much these days   in my college yrs I could get through a bottle with dinner no sweat, then go down the pub to start drinking (sending you a nice mental picture of me as a teen isn't it, better not tell you what i used to get up to or as a MOD your have to ban me  )
If your interest hun I have put a piccy of my and my lot on my gallery, looking abit rough though with no make up, and plastic cup of pop in hand (classy)

Spooks, really   I have to go up stair to get away from that prog, now the hustle thats good t.v (does saying that about spooks get me banned ?)

Jojo wishing you loads of luck on your 2ww, I can understand you feel a bit sad but all I can say is my friend has FET with 1 frostie and got pg (she had 2 to defrost and only one made it) and didn't a girl on her called Bev have only once frostie and it thawed o.k and she got pg and had a baby girl recently. I can happen Hun  

CJ x


----------



## bluesky510

hi girls - i have been rubbish at posting on this thread recently - but have been following your posts - little william has been poorly recently and i have had a v dull cold.
but just wanted to say:
jojo - thinking of you - it really only does take one and i hope your little frostie is bedding in nicely   - just try and relax and think good thoughts.
juls - massive congratulations on your scan - you must be so pleased -   
i will try and catch up on others - i am trying to cook dinner here for my lovely dh who is always always late from work - 
as for me - i have had day one bloods - hormones all seem ok - scan next monday - midcycle - and then bloods to see if it will be natural or medicated FET - i am saying my prayers that my little    will defrost.
lots of love
kitty


----------



## emma73

Hello - a quick one from me - I'm still here. Finding it a bit hard to post as I feel like a bit like Hun, its fantastic news reading of all the pregnancies but I feel left behind, and I still have no idea when i can start with egg share.

Scruftyted, congrats on being mod, dont go too far Suzy. I hope the pregancy is going well for you.

A massive hello to everyone - sorry I am being crap - just finding it very hard. 

EMma xx


----------



## Hun

Emma 
Sending you hugs xxxxxxxxxx
Hun xx


----------



## suzy

Emma and Hun -  from me too.

Its hard isnt' it? I struggled with it too. Its such a sensitive and difficult thing when other people fall pregnant, and the feeling of being left behind is hard to bear as well.

The reason I stood down from being a moderator wasn't because I was leaving as such, more that I felt that the moderator of a thread for women trying to concieve another miracle should be a woman doing just that, not someone who was pregnant so I thought I'd leave for someone else to have a go. And if I"m honest, I did feel a bit awkward, being there for everyone when I was pg and had what they all strived for. But its really not a big deal and I intend to hang around and still check in frequently. In fact, I forget I am not mod on other threads and should be looking at them as well 

In fact, I've been thinking that IVF has become a part of who I am, and I think I'll struggle to let go of that, and particularly this board . In fact, I think ds will probably be 18 and I'll still be logging on every day and having a nosey at how people are 

Ds and I are on our own for a week - dh had to fly to San Fransisco for work, business class, lucky bugger. He didn't want to go (can you BELIEVE that - I would LOVE to go to SF). So have been looking after ds, who was a monster today , on my own. Not complaining though, he is an angel most of the time.

Julz - woohoo - congratulations on the twins. I bet that's given you something to think about  . Hope your pg goes well.

Kitty - good luck with your cycle and your frosties.


CJ - I've been trying to look for your piccie and can't find it  ? any clues?

Jo - hope you're going OK, and still feeling calm - I second what scruffyted says, I've heard so many stories where there has just been one and its been a bfp. 

Fragile - how are you going. How was transfer? Hope you are OK.

Lynne - hope you are feeling better. I really felt for you when you said that you have to pretend to dh that you feel well. Poor you having a migraine as well, thats the pits.

Me, well I'm going well. Nuchal test is on Friday next week. Worried about that as I'm 40 and feel ancient. 

Love,

Suzy


----------



## fragile

Hi all


was gutted yesterday as hospital phoned & only 4 eggs out of my six fertilised then this morning OMG a miracle.  i had my 2 embies in today & they said the other two looked fantastic and were being frozen.  i was gobsmacked, i have never had any to freeze at this stage before & she did say it was pretty rare to have ones frozen at this stage.  the 2 i had frozen last time were frozen day of fertilization so i am stunned.  of course it means that if they were good enough quality to freeze but they put the best ones back today then these are going to be super and im going to have twins!!!  - god what a difference a day makes.  i was so negative yesterday thinking this is our last go & its not going to work & now im all happy, wonder how long it will last before the madness creeps in & i start thinking negative again!!! day started off a bit worrying as i woke up & my tummy was the size of a football, never had that with any EC before so raced to the hospital & they checked me out & said all was fine, it did go down a bit but a bit bloated again now after ET. they had difficulty & had to try 2 different catheters to get them in so guess must just be swollen & tender but i had a lovely lady & when i left i saw the horrid man that did it last time & rested his hand on my bits, so glad i didnt get him again & that it was nice & relaxing this time, even remembered to get them to turn the air conditioning unit of so it wasnt blowing up my nether regions!

sorry for the waffle  anyway

CJ the party sounded great, couldnt even get DS in the garden for the neighbours fireworks

Lynne hope you feel better soon

Jojo fingers crossed for you - IT DOES ONLY TAKE ONE!!!

Scruffy how was your consultation today?  hope it was all positive news

Julz, you over the shock of twins yet?

Kitty hi hun, FET not long away

Emma - hugs to you hun, sorry you feeling a bit down & in limbo

Hun- hugs to you too.

Suzy - sorry being mod made you feel awkward but i for one wasnt upset by our mod being pregnant, just gave me hope that i may be in the same situation one day    - hopefully in 2 weeks! hope all is well with your scan next friday. so glad your still around & checking in.  not that i dont want you as mod scruffy!!

anyhow off to put my feet up

lol  mo x


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

well feel like I am back in touch now, after the madness of the last few eeks, I've just spent ages catching up on everyones news and its been really busy on here recently.

Mo-so pleased to hear that you got 2 embies to transfer and 2 for the freezer, thats fantastic news. Sending you loads of positive thoughts and sticky vibes to get you through the next 2wks, I hope it goes quickly for you and that you have that BFP at the end    I will get you up to date on Lost as soon as possible that will give you something to think about , it gets stranger with every episode!!!

Scruffy-congrats on becoming moderator I'm sure you will do a fantastic job!! How did your appt go today? Spooks was good on mon thought we were going to lose Adam, but thankfully he is still with us!!!!

Julie-congratulations on your news-twins, fantastic, wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy, look forward to hearing all about it as it progresses

Lynne-hope stimming side effects are not to bad

JoJo-good luck for your 2ww sending you loads of positive thoughts  

Kitty-good luck for your scan on Mon

Dixie-belated congratulations on the birth of Catherine, hope you are both keeping well

Suzy-good luck for your nuchal scan on friday

CJ-belated happy birthday, sounds like you had a good bonfire night!!!!!

Emma-good to see you posting, I'm in a similar position to you in that I dont know when I will be having txt again, I just know it will be sometime next year. Its really hard being in limbo isnt it?! Most of the women who I met when I had ds are just starting to have second babies so there is a lot of talk about it, and I do find it really difficult as I just want to get on with my next FET.

Well as I said things seem to have settled down here now, ds is finally better and back to his usual routine,although it has made him very clingy to me, but I'm sure that will pass soon. I've decided I've def got to go on a diet, I've been really comfort eating recently and I tried on the dress I've bought for my brothers wedding and it looks horrendous, it looked lovely when I got it. Any tips anyone?!!!!!!!

Hope you are all well

LOL
Kate


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Mo-wonderful that you have two on board and two in the freezer    not that you are going to need the two in the freezer    Sending your embies lots of snuggling down vibes    so so hope you get a wonderful BFP -we need some more good news on this thread.  

Kate-Glad that DS is better -I am trying so hard to lose weight, it is so hard when you are down as I comfort eat  

CJ-Cant believe you don't like Spooks   it is great, especially the yummy Adam   Hustle is good as well though, miss it when it is not on. Have tried looking for your photos and like Suzy can't see them??

Emma-Sending you hugs hun, I know how you feel-we have no idea when we will be starting tx again and have been trying for baby no2 since DS was 2 and he is now 4   Really am beginning to wonder if it will ever happen, especially as we came so close before only to have it snatched away from us    we are all here for you sweetheart- 

Hun-Hope you and Henry had a lovely day today for his 2nd birthday-did you do anything nice?  

Suzy-Good luck for your scan on Friday, you are not old at all. Friend of mine had her first baby at 40, naturally and all is fine, she is now pregnant with her 2nd.   to your DH, I'd love to go there, is he mad!! 

Kitty-Good luck for your scan on Monday-would you prefer natural or med FET? 

Hi to everyone else.
Feeling very down, our consultation went ok. I cried when we walked in as i knew I would, especially when we saw our nurse friend who is wonderful. Really thought the next time i would be going there was to take my two new born babies to show them    Having struggled with coming to terms with my miscarriage and then wondering if we could try again we found the strength and courage and as DH is doing this good job abroad we thought that yes we could try again with our two frosties-anyway they are being very thorough with me because of the miscarriage, and they would like me to have a hysterscopy which I am pleased about as gives me some hope. We have also been asked to think about a fresh go as my FSH was on the high side last time and obviously if the FET did fail, then time is not on my side.  
I had a scan whilst there and it looks like I have another polyp   which isn't good as obviously not in treatment so no drugs to blame. So it looks like when DH does get paid for this job (when it is finished   ) then I will have a hysteroscopy and then start treatment, which will be a good few months yet. Was hoping to start January but this won't happen now-in fact could be next summer   as our consultant ( who I trust completely) may get me to have drugs for a few months to quieten down my lining as he thinks my lining builds up too much. Will know more after the hysteroscopy, but not even sure when that will be.    Feeling very tired and upset, so so want another baby and now don't know if I ever will.   

lots of love to you all

Scruffy xxxx


----------



## Cuthbert

Hi Girls!

Scruffyted, I really feel for you, honey. It's coming up to a really difficult time of the year for you and you don't need more bad news. I know that next summer seems like an age away but at least you should know that your body is in the best state to have a successful cycle. I hope that you're able to enjoy the time that DH is back before he goes away again. How much longer will he be doing this to-ing and fro-ing?

Mo, great news about your embies. I hope that those special two are making themselves at home right now.

Emma and Kate, sorry to hear that you're finding it tough here because you're nowhere near treatment. I found myself like that until recently because it always seems as if everyone else is cycling and there have been lots of great BFPs. But there's a great bunch of girls here to support you at whatever stage you're at.

Julie, congratulations on twins - what great news!

Ho to everyone else and apologies for not doing personals for everyone. I'm just getting ready to traipse up to London for my scan. I'm feeling really down about it because I don't feel as if the highest dose of Menopur has had any effect on my body at all; at least 4 weeks ago, my ovaries felt slightly uncomfortable even if they weren't full of follies. I've been crying lots in the night and living through the scenario that this last cycle will be abandoned for good today. And I'm really not looking forward to an emotional train journey back - last time was a nightmare. I wish that DH could come with me but it just can't be done. Oh well, by this evening I'll be able to tell you whether my worst fears have come true or whether we finally get to EC next week.

Take care.

Love Jules


----------



## fragile

scruffy 

hun so sorry your feeling so down but i think that your appointment had some positives.  after all, having a hysteroscopy will enable them to have more info & hopefully give them a better idea to give you the best chance & your consultant thinking drugs first so your lining doesnt build up too much is a positive, at least they have an idea what is going on & can take steps to give you the best possible outcome.  what have they said about the polyp?  are they going to give you tx for that or leave it & see?  bit ignorant on all that sorry.  i know it must be really hard for you thinking that you now might have to wait that little bit longer but if they can get some more answers by waiting then it will be worth it & it wasnt long ago that you thought you wouldnt have the chance to try again so try to hold on to that positive - easier said than done i know.   i know how hard it was for you to be walking in there when, as you said, you wanted to be showing off your babies the next time you went to the hospital - thinking of you 

Jules hoping all goes well for you scan today and that you do have lots of nice follies. so sorry you are taking that trip on your own.  fingers crossed for you hun   

hi all, hope everyone else is ok

lol  mo x


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Hi girls

Can i join you   Its takin a while for me to post here cause im afraid of what ppl might say when they know im trying for #2 i know i should be happy that i have Courtney but the broodyness wont go away   Im now back on metformin just over a month now so will just wait and see what happens

I will understand if you girls dont want me here

Martine xx


----------



## CJ

Oh scruffy, so sorry it's not better news   it does sound like your Dr knows what he's talking which is good and he obviously really wants to look after you. Is having another fresh go an option? I know your DH is working to get the money for FET but there is a huge difference isn't there, it would be fantastic if you could have another fresh  
It's so hard when you think things through in your head and decide what your doing and when and they things get turned up side down.
I hope things happen for you sooner than you think as I know you were hoping to get on with the FET, thinking of you sweetie  

Good luck Jules with your scan, fingers tightly crossed for you today, and hope it's good news and you can get on to EC   

Mo thats great news about your embies, they all sound like strong one. Whens test date? Glad you didn't get the weirdo man doing it this time 

Kate glad things have calmed down a bit now with DS, don't know any tips for dieting but if you get any please pass them on. I need to lose 16 lbs before TX which won't happen with Xmas coming up but any loss is better than nothing. I always find I can't say I'm on a diet as my body freaks out and I really do end up eating more than normal so thought I'd try to stick to 3 meals a day ( often skip brekkie) and cut out choccies and cake until Xmas week, and try to be more active, sit down less 

My photo's are in my chartered members gallery under my name CJ

Boys are fast a sleep so just having a bit of a sit down and cuppa, I still have my cold    Scruffy please take it back ) I have the sore throat and shivers now so hoping it's on it's way out now as I have it for ages coming and going.

Love CJ


----------



## CJ

Hi Martine, sorry it's taken me about 30 mins to write my post so you must have wrote and sent yours while I was typing (lucky I don't work in an office can't type to save my life )

Your more than welcome on this thread, their a lovely bunch on here and were all trying for more too so we all feel the same so don't worry Hun.
Hope you feel at home here soon, we totally understand that feeling broody on here  

CJ x


----------



## Cuthbert

Hi Girls!

Welcome Martine - of course you're welcome here, join the gang. We all understand how you're feeling.

I've had an up and down day and I could really do with a stiff drink! At first the nurse could only find two follies on my scan and she couldn't find anything in my left ovary. Boy, did I cry buckets. Luckily, after lots of prodding and poking, she managed to find another 6 follicles that were in awkward positions. So we're all go for EC either next Tuesday or Wednesday. I can't believe that we're almost there after 2 months of injections.

Jules


----------



## fragile

Hi all

positivity all gone,     had a tummy bug yesterday & spent a fair few hours with      glued to the toilet seat (sorry TMI) & i know that my body would use its energy to fight any bug / infection & reject any embryo implanting & i have had really bad AF pains yesterday & today.  i know thats normal but ive had that really bad heavy dragging pain which i usually get a couple of days before AF so not feeling hopeful at the moment. 

Martine welcome to you, we all already have at least one child and are trying for another so of course you are welcome on here, we all understand how it feels to be desperate for baby no 2!

CJ hope your cold goes soon, ohhh you are good just 3 meals & no chocs or cake.  im always fine for max of a week then stuff my face again, just have no self control.

Kate cant wait for the next instalment - still cant believe chanel 4 have lost it! as for the diet sorry cant help, if i could stop stuffing myself with cake, crisps & biscuits i would look like kate m0ss!  whens the wedding & what is the dress like?

scruffy how are you feeling today?  

suzy - hope all goes well with your scan.

Jules - congrats hun! blimey where were they hiding if she couldnt find them?  brilliant news. so last jab for you mond/tues?  bet you cant wait

lol mo x


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Thank you for your messages, they really helped. I really don't know what I would do without you all-my wonderful FF's-thank you.  Feeling a little better today, but at the same time it is so hard knowing that it will be such a long time before we can start again-if at all.   Feeling bit low still, sorry.

Martine-Hi and welcome to you, lovely to see you on here. Of course you are welcome hun, no matter how old our first(s) miracles are the want and desperation for another is something we all understand and that is what this thread is for.   Really hope your dream comes true.   

CJ-I must be really stupid, I still cannot find your photos even in the Charter gallery, nothing under your name-am i   Really sorry you have a cold again hun. I really do like you but am very very sure I don't want it back   Really hope it goes soon.  

Jules-wonderful news hun that they found some follies, wow where were they hiding!!?? Bet it has been a long 2 months for you sweetheart. Hope your last jab goes well and that E/C isn't too painful-let us know how you get on, thinking of you.   

Mo-ahh bless you hun, I really feel that it wont make any difference to your result.    Are you sure it's not a side effect to the botty bombs?? AF can also be a good sign, I had them with my BFP-so much so I went and brought some Tampax! Really hope that you feel better tomorrow and so hoping you get a wonderful BFP-please try and stay positive, I know it is very hard. You have two good embies there and I am sure they are snuggling in nicely, even if you have got a tummy bug-hugs to you hun.  

Hi to everyone else.

DH and I had a long chat last night and we have decided to hopefully have the hystoscopy next year (when he gets paid for this job he is doing abroad) and then try really hard to go for a fresh cycle as we know this is the best chance for us -it is going to be very hard now though waiting and waiting for many months, not feeling very positive that it will work either    DH goes back abroad on Sunday for a week, then we are going away, only 5 days-S## the money(good old plastic  )  We so need a break away-need time togther, been a tough and very sad year and the nearer December gets the harder it is becoming.   Even more so with the news from Wednesday   DH may then have to go back again for a while!! Roll on January 2007!

love
Scruffy xxxx


----------



## Julz

Hi Everyone,

Apologies for being so crap lately, I've been so busy with feeling sick, tired and trying to get ready for our house move.....which has been moved to yet another date....24th!!!!

Lynne - sorry to hear you are having a bad time with stimms, really hope you are feeling better now.

Mo - 6 eggs is brilliant, and so glad ET went well and you have frosties too.....yippee!!!!  My belly too was huge for ages after ET, DH kept saying I looked about 6 month preggres, it has went down though but I guess not for long!!  I once read somewhere that an embryologist said that if an embryo is going to implant it will regardless of what else goes on in your body......stop worrying hun, just try and relax.

CJ - I didn't actually feel sick until a week ago, to be honest thought I'd got away with it as I didn't even feel sick when pregnant with Abbie.  Not pysically puked yet but I think it's coming, feel pretty crap most of the day to be honest.  Glad you had a lovely birthday and a while bottle of wine.....oh yummy.  The snow suit story made me laugh.  Hope your cold is better.

JoJo - you have as good a chance with 1 as 2.  My DD was a 1 embryo transfer and there are loads of other people who've got pregnant from a 1 ET.  Hope you're taking it really easy.

Kitty - good luck with your FET.

Emma and Hun - don't feel left out, you are both as much part of this thread as anyone else, please don't feel bad, your time will come and be here before you know it.

Suzy - good luck with the Nuchal test next Friday, I'm sure everything will be OK.

Kate - loosing weight...you want tips?  DH bought me a cross trainer before he went away on tour and I lost 24lbs in the 6 months getting me down to 8 stone 10lbs.....which was 16lbs lighter than when I got pregnant with DD last time.  Honestly I ate anything I wanted but religiously went on the cross trainer every day for 1 hour.  It's an expensive investment but well worth it.

Scruffy - I'm so sad you had a horrible time at your appointment, I've no idea how you must feel but can only guess, big hugs.  I myself am very worried at the moment in case of miscarriage as I know I would be so gutted if it happaned.  You need to look on the brighter side and you must remember that you can actually get pregnant.  Hope you feel better soon.....January is just around the corner!!

Jules - Really pleased for you they found follies and the best of luck for EC next week, it's been a very long journey for you eh.

Martine - welcome aboard and good luck.  We all know on this thread how hard it is to long for another baby, you are in very good company.

God this is a really long post isn't it??  Well I'm fine, naseau kicked in about a week ago and have felt really crap since and really tired, most nights sleeping for about 9pm.  Have started to panic about having a miscarriage, the usual me really worrying about stuff, I've got no reason to panic.  Oh and my doctor stopped my pessaries and has gave me this vaginal gel instead (it's called Crinone 8%) and it's more than twice as expensive as the pessaries.  Was OK until I read the side effects and one of them was can cause severe birth defects in early pregnancy which has made me worry too.  I'm sure the doc knows what he's doing but I thought I was doing fine on my pessaries.

Anyway our internet gets cut off on Wednesday for moving house so good luck to all those cycling and on the 2WW.  I probably won't get connected for about 4 weeks but will try and log in somewhere should the opportunity arise.

Good luck folks.

Julie


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

Scruffy-so sorry that you had a difficult time at your appt, will you have to pay to have your hysterscopy? I think it will be summer by the time we have txt again, so we might be cycling together!!!! It feels such a long way off at the moment though. Where are you going away for your short break. I dont blame you getting away for a few days, even if it is on the plastic, it is nice to treat yourself and just get away from the usual routine for a while.

Jules-good news on the 6 follies, all the best for ec on tues/wed

Mo-really sorry to hear you've had a tummy bug, there bad anytime, but you certainly dont want one while you are on your 2ww, I'm sure it wouldn't affect implantation, but I also know how worrying these 2weeks  are and anything can turn positive feelings to negative ones, I will keep sending you those positive thoughts    The wedding is 6th Jan, I've brought a red dress which is quite slim fitting I think its the most adventurous thing I've bought for a long time. I also got some "magic" knickers to go underneath!!!!!!

CJ-hope your cold is better, I think I will do the same and start by cutting out all the junk I eat. Luckily that doesn't include chocolate as I'm lactose intolerant so cant eat it, for me its crisps!!!!!!!!

Julie-Wow 24lbs in 6mths thats fantastic, i have to admit I lack a lot of motivation where exercise is concerned, but I will give it some thought!!!!!! Good luck with your house move hope it all goes smoothly

Martine-welcome to this thread and dont worry about feeling broody again, we all have the same feelings good luck with the metformin

I hate the nights drawing in, it was dark here at 5pm today and raining!!!!!!! How depressing. I've started a course today that my CPN is running (I've had post natal depression since ds was born, although I am a lot better now than I was a few months ago) its called My Time. I wasn't looking forward to going at all, but the other women seemed to be a nice bunch and I'm hoping that it will help me feel more positive about the future!!

Hugs to everyone else

LOL
Kate

PS scruffy/Mo next instalment to follow!!


----------



## Hun

Hi to All

Julz- great news about the  

Mo- Hang on in there sweetie. We all know it aint over til the fat lady sings, and you could look at it another way, your immune system has been distracted from what is going on in your uterus, giving a lovely window for implantation  

Scruffy - Sorry to hear that things are delayed for you. I can comiserate, and I am beginning to realise that BH don't like to rush these things. I don't know who your consultant is, but I think they are beginning to think outside the box, and use similar techniques to ARGC and other clinics that are scoring high in the success rates, such as hysteroscopy to 'optomise' each cycle, rather than just putting you on the treadmill of cycle after cycle and 'you'll get there in the end' philosophy. Having said that I feel i've been on the treadmill rather a long time myself, and I think my cycle at BH in the New Year will be my last (with them anyway ) The waiting itself can be disempowering and very gruelling. Sending you hugs xxx I know its not a great time of year for you either.

Jules - delighted to hear that you will make EC after all this wait. So hoping this all works out well for you.

I have had a great week, celebrating DS 2nd birthday. How time is flying  I so want another baby.

Hi to every one else Kate, CJ, kitty, martine, emma, jojo and anyone i've missed
Bump rubs to all our pg H4AMers. Suzy/Scruffy/Emma - I suggest a future 'Happy with a Couple of Miracles' thread so that we can continue all chatting when our babies are at uni  (theres positive thinking for you - I hope you are all impressed )

love
Hun xxx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Hi Girls

Thanks alot for making me feel very welcome   I really appreciate it  

Well af has finally gone it was the first one since giving birth, Hopefully my cycles will be better than they were before they usually ranged about cd46-cd60 before i got pg,

I have put my ticker up again so i can keep track of things  

Good luck to everyone

Martine xxx


----------



## fragile

GRRRRRRRR! it vanished again & i had written loads!

too angry now so just     everyone!

lol  mo x


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Hope you all had a nice weekend.

Kate-Wow   I so need to watch Lost now, thank you so much for typing all of that. Think I may have to ask DH to get Sky now-especially as he away such a lot!!   Yes unfortunately we will have to pay for my hysterscopy hence I wont be having it until next year   It would be really nice if we do cycle together next summer, keep each other positive   Your right summer seems so far away and what makes me sad is that DS will be 5 in the summer and I have always said (even when a little girl   ) that I would have liked a 3 year age gap between my babies    We are going to Centre Parcs for our break away (CJ you going made me want to go again  ) Got a very good deal as out of season-cannot wait.Need to get away from everything especially as my due date is getting nearer    The course sounds really good, my counsellor has suggested a course for me to do in the future, wonder if it is the same-all about anxiety, depression and stress. Really hope it helps you sweetheart  

CJ-How's your cold hun? Hope you are feeling better. As I said to Kate we are going to centre Parcs, we are going to the Elevdon one as only hour and a half away, shame not the one near you as would have loved to have arranged to meet you-hopefully next time (positive thinking!!) I can talk DH to going to Longleat one  

Julie-Oh my goodness, forgot that you were due to move soon   crikey that is going to be tough on you whilst feeling tired and sick. Please don't panic about a miscarriage, I know it is hard as i worried all the time and unfortunately my worst nightmare came true BUT it is rare and you will be fine    Not used the Crinone gel before but I understand that is what my clinic now uses -They wouldn't give it to you if it was bad surely?  Wow to you losing 24Lbs in 6 months-I have lost half a stone but need to lose another half, will have to go to the gym more than once a week!

Mo-Sorry you lost your post, it such a pain when that happens. Hope you are doing ok, been thinking of you lots and sending so many positive vibes your way.    When is test day??

Jojo-How you doing? Hope that wonderful embie is snuggling down nicely.  

Emma-Hope you are feeling a little better sweetheart.  

Jules-Wishing you lots of luck for E/C-hope you get some lovely juicy eggs.   

Suzy-Please tell me how lovely and warm it is out there-cold here tonight   hope you are ok and good luck for your scan on Friday.  

Lynne-How are you feeling now, hope the headaches have cleared up. Do you know when E/C will be?

Martine-The first AF is horrible, I remember thinking how lovely it was not to have them for a few months when I was breastfeeding.

Hun-Thank you for your message-made me feel a little better. You are right they don't like to rush things and am very glad that they are thinking like ARGC etc now and hopefully it will mean that you and I get our dream of another baby. You won't need to go to another clinic as this one will be the one.   
I really think the hardest thing last week was to realise that it is going to be a long waiting game for me and DS will be 5 next summer, so if we are so very lucky and it works then he will be nearly 6 by the time a sibling(s) comes along (please god it does  ) 
Really like your suggestion of a 'Happy with a couple of miracles' thread-very impressed with your positive thinking   Will keep you to that, when they are all at uni  

Hi to everyone else.
DH has gone back again today   be gone a week this time. I've got used to being on my own a bit now, in fact sleep much better, no snoring!!    AND I can watch 'I'm a celebrity' this week without him moaning    (sorry I like it   )

love
Scruffy xxxx


----------



## fragile

yey Scruffy i LOVE im a celebrity!!! but i love ant & dec so thats why i start watching it then i start to get hooked on what the idiot "celebs" will do. ha! ha!  so sorry you still feeling so down, the post i lost yesterday was just asking about your counselling & where your going etc but i guess youve answered most of my questions in your last post.  sorry DH has gone again, especially as your feeling so low.  i know summer seems forever away but good old zita says thats when tx is most successful doesnt she?    Glad you got a good deal on your break, hope it will do you the world of good. that course your counsellor suggested sounds good, any idea when it would start?  would you have to pay for it?

Julie hope you are feeling a little better hun,

Kate - thanks for the update!  if i keep eating like i am doing i will need a pair of magic nickers just to get in my jeans!  its ok being off work on the 2ww but it doesnt half make you lazy.

JOJO how are you doing?  hope your managing to keep calm & relaxed

Lynne hows things with you?

Emma are you ok?

Hun - how are you?

hi to everyone 

Its been DS 3rd birthday today so i have had a busy day & havent been thinking about 2ww too much, been very exhausting so a hot cocoa & an early night tonight, just a quick post as im nervous about losing it, it wont let me copy it for some reason for back up so fingers crossed this doesnt vanish!!!

lol  mo x


----------



## Lynne1

Hello,

Just a quickie.  Had EC today and it went well, had quite few eggs.  The sedation has made me feel very woozy, so have been snoozing all day.  DH is out with DD, so quickly sneaking on the internet - our home internet was down for a few days, luckily it is fixed now.

Julz, I used Crinone with DD and no harm done, so don't worry.

Jules good luck with the EC next week.

Mo and Jo, hope you are surviving the 2ww okay

Sorry, feeling a bit sick suddenly, so going to hop back into bed, so no more personals, I will catch up later.

Lynne


----------



## Imogen

Hi everyone,

Sorry long time no post - 

Firstly, belated CONGRATS to Scruffy for being our new Mod.  Bet you'll be brill 
Sorry you are feeling down at the moment - hearing the news about being 'delayed' isn't easy, especially at a time of year that is difficult for you.  I'm hoping that it will be worth the wait though as it sounds like they are being thorough and the hysterscopy will be helpful so try to hang onto that.  Centre Parcs sounds fantastic (I must be one of the few who've never been?).  Hope you have a lovely time when you go there and you have lots of happy time just enjoying each other. 

Julie - good luck with the move - I've just found my saucepan lids after nearly 5 weeks (long story...).  Try not to fret about the chances of a misc. - all you can do is look after yourself and keep positive that everything will remain fine.  Every day passed is a day closer to your goal of your baby arriving 

Mo - sorry you've had a bout of grot to deal with as well as the 2WW - no wonder you are feeling mis.  I think that Julie is quite right - if it's an implanting embie it will go right ahead and implant regardless of how awful you feel - so try to rest and relax if you can.  Sending you lots of positive vibes. 


Suzy - LOADS and loads of luck for the nuchal scan on Friday and here's hoping it all goes very very happily for you 

Jules - lots and lots of luck for egg collection and hoping you get lots of nice healthy eggies 

Lynne - good to hear your e/c went so well and that you got lots of eggs.  Rest up LOTS and good luck for good embryo news

Hun, nice to read your upbeat, encouraging and positive post.  Sorry you've been feeling a bit pants, hope that you feel better soon.  Hope you had a magic magic time celebrating Henry's 2nd Birthday.  Rupert's went so quickly and I of course got tearey at how quickly time is passing - such a shame I can't just forget about it and enjoy it but each time I see a tiny new baby I think how recent it was that Rupert was that size and how quickly time passes.  Ooof, honestly! 

Hello to everyone else, including JoJo, Emma, Martine (sorry to hear of horrid first a/f after birth - mine was a beast too!) and Kate.  Sorry, I know I will have missed some names here 

Well, it's been a tough few weeks here.  My darling George died on Monday and we have found it very hard.  I felt SO SO SO guilty and had to return to the vets on Weds to ask if we had done the right thing, having him put to sleep.  She was very reassuring and I do know, given how quickly he was declining, we might only have had a few more days with him and that would have been risking a painful and frightening death.  Still, hard to have tx to try to start a new life whilst making the decision to end another one, even for the very best of reasons.  His actual passing was very quick and peaceful and the burial was all I would have wanted for him and us.  But I loved him SO and I miss him so very much       

love to all, Imogen.x.


----------



## Imogen

Hi again,

Meant to say also - trigger shot tonight - hope have decent follies as stuff up with scan means they are not sure      - E/C on Tues.

Have been so wrapped up in George that I've barely thought about it.  Hope this (and a solid month of crying) doesn't mean it's doomed from the start.   

love to all,
Imogen.x.


----------



## suzy

Oh Imogen,

 for you sweetheart,

RIP George, you were one very loved doggie


----------



## Succotash

Hi all,

Hope you are all well.  Time for a catch up.   

Suzy - Goodness time flies, good luck with your scan.  That will be such a big milestone out of the way.  

Scruffyted - Our new mod, congratulations.  Sorry to hear you're a bit down about having to wait but it does sound like Bourne have a good plan in place for you.  I had a hysteroscopy between d/reg and stims on the cycle we conceived DS and I was sure it helped.  Great that your DH has this job abroad though I know it must be hard too.  (Wish my DH would go abroad for a few weeks  )

Imogen -  Good luck with your EC and so so sorry to hear about your dog.  He must have had a lovely doggy life with you.   

CJ - Hope you get your egg share thing sorted out as the sound of an extended d/reg sounds awful.  And your boys being 2 as well.  It's DS's birthday this weekend and he'll be 3.   

Hun - You're sounding chilled and grounded.  Poor you though re the pill.  I'd be a basket case on it for that long.  I found it affected me really badly, terrible pains in legs.  Was convinced that arthritis was imminent.  Keep meaning to say that everytime DS sees the picture of Henry he says 'that's me mummy'!  Both scrummy little boys.   

Julz - Wow and double wow.  Many congratulations.  Yuck to moving house and being early pg.  Good excuse to delegate and point at things, I think.   

Lynne - Well done on the EC and everything's crossed for great fertilisation.   

Fragile/Mo - Fingers crossed for testing.  I'm in the camp that thinks that there is nothing you can do/not do, eat/not eat, drink/not drink that will infulence the outcome.  It's all down to the embryos.   

Martine - Hello and welcome to this lovely thread.   

Jules - Goodness you've had rough ride.  Good luck with your EC.   

Kate - Glad to read that you've found your course of benefit.  It sounds quite empowering.  Do magic knickers work?  I've not tried them as I'm too worried that my belly flab will end up under my armpits instead.   

Emma - Hope it works out for your egg share.  When are you starting?  I read in the paper a few weeks ago that some clinics are now offering sperm share.  The man makes multiple deposits which are frozen and they receive subsidised treatment.  Would that be an option for you?  Soon as I read it, I wondered why no one had thought of it before.  Seems a good idea.   

Hi to everyone else as I know despite my best efforts I will have missed someone off.  All this talk of Lost is making me envious that I didn't stick with it.  I really enjoyed the first couple of episodes then just couldn't keep up.  Spooks tonight though, eh.  Must say I don't think Adam is much of a hunk.     Now that bloke from CSI NY ...... 

Quick update on me.  Well, we have switched to another clinic as there was just no way I could go back to the other one after what I now somewhat euphemistically refer to as my 'bleeding incident'.  Switching has been the best thing ever.  Have a lovely (female) consultant who has just the right manner for me - pragmatic and down-to-earth.  Probably not suited to the more sensitive of us, but just right for me.  And she's contactable my email .... and she replies on the same day!  Great just to be an anonymous face there.  

Did have a bit of a hideous day transporting the sperm between clinics.  Had to pick up enormous milk churn weighing about 10kgs with strict instructions to keep it upright at all times once sperm inside.  Got to old clinic and Jobsworth wouldn't let us in the car park so I had to lug the damn thing into old clinic while (very stressed) DH parked.  DH very stressed, apparently by me  .  Then had to get it back to new clinic strapped into front seat.  Had visions of being crashed into from behind and churn flying through the windscreen and knocking out innocent passerby.  No probs getting into carpark of new clinic.  Was a relief to get that done.  I had a terrible anxiey/panic attack at the old clinic - heart racing, sweating.  Bit like pavlov's dog.

Curiously, old clinic didn't do any of the immune stuff and I had my NK cells tested at new clinic.  And what do you know but they came back raised.  Was px'd prednisolone 25mg.  I did have them retested after 4 weeks as at the time of the test DS had a virus thingy and though I felt well I did feel as though I was fighting something off.  Repeat test came back as completely normal.     Dilema then was whether to take the pred or not.    

We got stuck straight into another cycle (madness!) and I'm now in the 2ww.  Cycle went really smoothly. Had own room with en-suite, flat screen TV and room service - total surprise and soooooo lovely and all for the same price as old clinic!  Wasn't allowed out till 5pm after a thorough examination to make sure I wasn't bleeing again and quite honestly I would have happily stayed in as it's the most peace I've had for months  )  We had our worst fertilisation yet though.  Did transfer 3 embryos on Day 3.  Decided to take the pred just in case.  Must say it has had something of an amphetimine effect on me and this had been my most active 2ww ever.  Active has been good as it has kept my mind from dwelling on things.  House has never been cleaner and don't think the ironing basket has ever been empty before.   All very strange.

Best wishes, Succotash


----------



## Scoop

Hi all
Sorry, i have been rubbish again at keeping up my posts, barely have time to read all the news what with work, DS and helping out with my DH's business as well...But i do try and follow your news and reading this thread is such great comfort as there are so few people who understand what this infertility stuff really does to you!
I am still downregging but in for a blood test tomorrow to see if I am ready to start stimming - hope so because then I will have a clearer idea of dates for EC and ET and we can start to plan in around work, DS, etc.
Had a great weekend away with Dh as it was our 11th wedding anniversary and when we were chatting about what we wanted for Xmas, he looked at me and said really quietly "A positive". well, what with all those hormones inside me I could have cried! Bless him, you forget how much they go through don't you?
I am feeling really positive this time (not about the outcome but about the process) - my heart really wasn't in it this summer I don't think now I look back on it. 
Anyway, will try and do better at posts particularly with mt dreaded 2WW looming - and so many Xmas parties where I will be sober! But I really don't mind at all which is weird as in the summer I really begrudged giving up my alcohol! Not sure what that's all about!
Catch up soon

Scoop


----------



## fragile

Lynne - congrats on EC hun, hope all goes well in that petre dish tonight & you get lots of embies

Imogen, so sorry you lost George but glad his last moments were calm and peaceful and pain free and you with him.  what happened at the scan?  why unsure of follies? blimey could they not scan you again with a different machine?  i assume if you had trigger shot last night then its EC tomorrow, good luck hun hope you get lots of lovely eggs.

Scruffy IT STARTS TONIGHT!!!!   


succotash - blimey!! what a nightmare your old clinic was.  so glad you have had a better experience with this new one, your own room!! - stop gloating.  i took my own refreshments with me this EC & good job i did, wouldnt have had so much as a brew if i hadnt.  how come 3 embies in?  anyhow glad to have some company of the 2ww, when do you test?

Scoop - aw had a little lump in my throat when i read what your DH wants for xmas, bless.  glad you are feeling so positive about the whole thing.

Just want to say thank you everyone for keeping me positive, you are all so right- if its going to happen it will & at this stage there isnt a lot a can do about it except keep my fingers crossed....is feeling dizzy a good sign or am i just coming down with something? 

lol  mo x


----------



## Succotash

Mo

  You just made me laugh. I went in for EC with a bag full of food too, inc sandwiches! I wasn't sure if I was going to be fed. Felt really stupid when the nurse asked me what on earth I had in my bag then handed me a _menu_ <faints> . Just in so much shock at the contrast in accommodation - much better than I have at home!

I'm testing tomorrow. <finger to lips and ssshhhhh> New clinic advocate testing 14 - 16 dpEC, whereas old clinic it was 21dpEC, no wonder everyone goes crazy.

Oh, and feeling dizzy has always been a good sign for me. 

Succotash


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

Mo-I love "I'm a celeb too"!!!!!! But you are right Ant and Dec are the best things about the show!!! how are you feeling today? Belated Happy birthday for your ds hope he had a fantastic day. Sending you loads more positive vibes I really hope they work for you   

Scruffy-what are you going to do its a real dilemma........watch Spooks and record I'm a celeb or watch that and record Spooks!!!!!!?? Its the last Spooks tonight as well...boo!!!!! Hope you have a fab time in Centre Parcs, I've never been to one, but I would like to. The course is going ok its the second one I've done with my CPN the first was anxiety management and relaxation, which was good, this 1 is more about moving on from depression and sort of finding yourself again. Sounds a bit hippy doesnt it, but its quite interesting.

Hun-think the "Couple of miracles thread sounds like a fab idea for the future!!

Lynne-how are you feeling today after ec yest when is et

Imogen-so sorry to hear about George   good luck for ec

Succotash-I was doubtful as to the usefulness of magic knickers as I thought I would just get 2 big rolls of fat, 1 at the top and 1 at the bottom. But actually they are quite good, they just seem to hold everything in and put it back where is supposed to be!!!!!!! Sending you positive vibes for the rest of your 2ww  , def sounds like you did the right thing switching clinics, but the journey of the sperm sounds like a nightmare!!

Scoop-good luck for your blood test hope you can start stimming

Well nothing to really report for me tonight, which makes a change....have finally got ds down to one bf a day, last thing at night. He is now drinking rice milk quite well out of his beaker, he obviously just didn't like soya milk, which I think must mean he's got good tastebuds!!!!!

Hi to everyone else

LOL
Kate


----------



## CJ

Crumbs I don't post for a few days and the thread goes nuts 

Just a quickie tonight to say..

Succotash great news on your TX, and testing tomorrow goodness wishing you so much luck and good wishes etc lots of    and    fingers crossed for that BFP 
You did make me laugh about the Churn knocking out innocent passerby   
I know exactly what you must have felt like as we has to use one of those churns (shippers) when we changed clinic with our frozen embies, strapping them in the front seat, precious cargo is an understatement   brought back memories. After doing that I remember saying those embies have to become babies as it's such a great story to tell them (first ever car ride when you were just a little embie ) Well you will have a great story to tell your little one/s fingerscrossed  

Lynne Well done on the eggies, wishing you loads of luck and hope their doing their thing ready for ET  

Mo happy belated birthday to your DS, a big 3 yrs old , hope you all had a great day. Hope your coping with the 2ww o.k?, I have my fingers crossed for you and all the other testers I think it's time for a few BFP's on here girls 

Scruffy, hope you enjoy your hols (Me telling you about my lovely time there has made you want to go..humm  I should get a freebie for getting them more custom don't you think  ) It would have been lovely if you had gone to the Longleat one as were just 25 mins away, we could have gone to the spa (lush ) probably not good this time as your DH would have got a bit miffed with it being at break for you guys to catch up on lost time   Definitely something to twist his arm about though for next time, it would be great to meet up, see what you really look like (a big hairy man maybe.?  only joking thats me )

Right sorry been on here too long already, really sorry will catch up on every ones post tomorrow , feeling loads better, cold and sore throat have all but gone but just lack of sleep at the mo as had 2 very late nights this weekend, one was self inflicted   ( I'm getting into this drinking lark) but the other was baby sitting for some extra money (they were very late home, i was not pleased  ) 

Love CJ xxx


----------



## fragile

Succotash - your own menu- wow!!!  good luck with the test will be back later to check your results.  fingers crossed for you hun

Scruffy who on earth is Phina?  i missed her intro bit - refilling my bowl with crisps- so havent the foggiest who she is

CJ - i used to hate babysitting, its so boring isnt it & you alway feel you could be sat in your own home in comfort & be  in bed at a decent time.  whats the going rate these days?

Kate wow only 1 bf a day! glad things are going well with the rice milk.

been awake since 2:30 am worrying, have had pains.  not AF cramps but that hot dragging pain i get a couple of days before a bleed & being as i started bleeding day 9 last 2 cycles, even though they ended up positive, im trying to prepare myself for the worst whilst still trying to be hopeful.  DS getting lots of cuddles he doesnt want this morning!! 

lol  mo x


----------



## Lynne1

Hi everyone,

Imogen, so sorry to hear about George. I hope you are getting over him a little bit now.  Whenever our dog is staying at a friends because we are going on holiday, the house seems so empty, so I can't imagine how you are feeling.

Succotash, how long into the 2ww are you? Did the churn have liquid nitrogen in it when you were moving it.  That sounds a bit dangerous!

Scoop, good luck with the downregging.

Kate, well done on the bfing.  

Mo, hope you are not tearing out your hair yet.  I hate those last days of the 2ww, the mood swings are completely crazy.

Scruffy, hope you are coping okay without DH.

CJ, babysitting, wow.  I haven't done that since I was a teenager.  

Hello to everyone else.  

Well, am still recovering from EC on Sunday, this one was the roughest yet.  I threw up all day Sunday which wasn't much fun, must have been a bad reaction to the sedation.  I feel really sore as well, like I got much more prodded this time.  Oh well, hope it is all worth it.  Anyway, we have 6 that fertilised, so fingers crossed that they will keep growing.  ET should be on Friday.

Sticky vibes to all the 2ww girls.

Lynne


----------



## CJ

Hi Lynne well done 6 embies is great, ET on Friday   what a long wait, wishing you loads of luck, sorry your feeling poorly this time hopefully it will all be more than worth it and you'll be being sick with morning sickness instead very soon  

Hi Mo when is your test day then? I hope all these AF signs are just your embies getting settled into their new home    For me I got my normall AF signs when I got my BFP so it's so hard to tell isn't it,  wishing you loads of luck too  

I know I'm probably pass the age of baby sitting   I'm on an agency list and it works really well as I put ours to bed at 7 pm then go out after that, also it's cash hand as it's only now and then so it's great to have a bit of extra with Xmas coming. 
Your right though Mo much nicer to be sat in your own home in comfort & be  in bed at a decent time   Not sure what others get but I got 10 pounds an hr Saturday night so well worth me doing it in the end.

 Succotash with testing    
Love CJ x


----------



## emma73

Hi - quick post from the worlds worst poster - erm, I think my relationship has finally folded, over, ended . . . I'm swinging between anger and complete devestation, and total fear of the future. I wont say I have never felt so upset as thats rubbish - I'll get though this, after all no one has died, but at the moment I cant see how I'll do that. 

I feel like a have basically messed my life up. I now am a single mum with a child who wont ever know his dad. How do I let go of the dream of having another child? 

I havent been keeping up with whats going on - my last post wasnt a cheery one either - I think because In my heart I could see what was happening, and i simply knew that it wasnt going to happen for me,  but I wish for lots more BFP's for everyone. I wont be goning far - who else am i going to talk to? I havent taken the step of cancelling my tx yet - but i will when i feel I can do it without crying. 

Love to all 

Emma xx


----------



## shiabni12

Emma

I am so sorry to hear that your relationship is over, I cant imagine how you are feeling at the moment, I know its not a lot of help but we are all here for you and ready to listen, sending you loads of love and a big hug


Kate


----------



## fragile

Lynne congrats on your 6 embies, hope you are feeling much better now poor you.  why the long wait between EC & ET?  is it different over there?  

CJ wow 10 quid an hour, well worth doing! 

Kate thanks for the latest update, must have been a right pain having to type it twice! 

Emma im so sorry for you.  you have a lovely little boy whos mummy loves him very much so dont be worrying about the lack of dad thing.  there are plenty of children out there who dont know who there dads are & dont have a loving mummy so he is very lucky.  its always sad when a relationship ends but you are now left with the double heartache of not having another child so im really sorry hun, you know where we are  x 

succotash are you waiting for the results of a blood test?  fingers still crossed for you hun   


anyone see this morning today?  sir robert winston was on it & it was all about ivf etc.  kick in the stomach when he said that actually once embies are in its only 18 % chance of them implanting.  the whole 28% odd of successful ivf includes the actual chance of fertilisation & getting to ET- feel even less hopeful now but i know it can happen i have DS as proof of that.   

lol  mo x


----------



## CJ

Crumbs Mo didn't know that , well if thats the case then my two becoming my wonderful boys (at 13 % chance of any pg at all never mind both taking) was even more of a miracle, blessing, amazing etc Dr Winston probably would have told us not to bother but I'm so pleased to have prove the % wrong...well the boys did         So please don't feel down Hun, you have every chance it will work, I know he knows his stuff but he doesn't know about our wonderful thread on here and about how we are all sending each other loads of positive thoughts and prayers.. oh and don't forget the power of baby dust       and orange spots   they make up the other 10% so it's still 28% (maybe more ) 

Love CJ xx


----------



## Succotash

Hi girls,

Have had a real up and down day.  Hpt said 'pregnant' ...... lovely, hurrah.  But beta is very, very low - only a measly 16.4, so it doesn't look good at all.  Not for 11dp3dt.  Probably another chemical.  Having another beta on Thursday but don't expect anything miraculous - think we've already had our share of miracles with having DS, given the extent of our male factor!

Will keep you updated.  

Mo, everything's crossed for you.  

Succotash


----------



## CJ

Succotash , oh I don't know what to say was all set for being excited for you reading that first bit but I know you will be in such turmoil waiting to see what happens, really hope that it's just a late implanter and that your levels will rise   
Feeling very emotional tonight because of that IVF prog and reading your news makes me feel so sad as it's just so upsetting, you want it to work for people so much  
Would this be day 14 post ovulation on a "normal" cycle (a natural one) if it is you would only be noticing a missed AF I think and a lot of people without IF get neg HPT's on the day they miss a PG don't they, and girls on here test on day 14 post ET and still get negs on there tests and go on to get positives a bit later so it's good you have had a positive one just knowing the levels thats the hard part   Also I remember with my boys I tested on day 12 ( 3 day transfer) and I got a very light line on my 1st response and as I say that was with twins...sorry I'm waffling here   probably not help  wishing you lots of luck and love though 

Imogen  wow  and well done on those 19 eggies    where did you fit that many   hoping they do there thing too, well done DH for his bit too   fingerscrossed for a great bunch of embies.

Hope everyone is well, god that IVF prog was sad that lady from Somerset just made me weep   what a wonderful loving family they are, oh I'm starting to go just thinking about it, they were just so grateful for that one embie they were amazing, so sad it didn't work. Turned over to ITV2 and that oldest mums and dads prog was on and that wonderful mum with the adopted children was on, just hearing the way she talk about being a mum to them set me off again what a fantastic lady.

love CJ x


----------



## fragile

Succotash,  really wanted to be doing a congratulaions for you & hope that i still can, a positive is a good sign & levels could be great on thursday.  really hoping for you hun & have everything crossed for you that its late implantation & all goes well   

Elaine thanks for the update

Imogen bl00dy hell, what a massive amount of eggs, hope they all get on well with DH's fantastic sample & you get lots of lovely embies  

CJ couldnt bring myself to watch the prog last night.  after seeing Sir Winston on this morning yesterday i am upset enough.  just keep thinking 18% - what chance have i got?  appreciate your words of encourgment but feeling so negative about it all at the moment & just had my pregnant sister phone to see how i am.  i know she is praying like mad it works as she feels so awkward expecting her second when i have been trying to hard the last couple of years.

scruffy i thought david was hilarious last night in that tank, he is not like i thought he would be at all. nearly wet myself laughing when he came out with that spider on his head!    who is that phina?  good old Kate keeping us updated wish we could see Lost though it sounds brilliant.  how are you doing with DH away again?

well hello to everyone,  feeling like a misery at the moment & sort of waiting for the inevitable AF to show up but at the same time thinking it cant do, not again.  it just has to work this time......doesnt it?  
DS is really ill so had us up all night with raging temp & is now feeling very sorry for himself lying on sofa poor thing so off to give him some more cuddles

lol mo x


----------



## Lynne1

Hello everyone,

Mo, hope you are feeling more positive today, this is the one that is going to work.  My Dr always does 5 day transfers, hence having to wait until Friday.  I just hope the embies are growing okay.  I should find out some more info today.

Emma, so sorry to hear about all your troubles.  Big hug.

CJ, ten quid an hour is great.  Makes for an expensive evening out for the people who need the sitter though!  We never go out anymore so I have no idea how much a babysitter is here.  I think it would be cheaper than that though.

Succotash, finger crossed that it is a positive tomorrow.  What a cruel twist, getting an ambigous result.  As if you haven't been through enough waiting.

Imogen, 11 embies, well done!

Well I'm feeling a lot better after EC, my ovaries are obviously starting to recover.  My main concern now is that our 6 embies are all doing well and that I get at leat 3 good ones for Friday (my Dr always transfers 3 as well).  I daren't hope that there might be some for the freezer.  Now I need to wait for the phone call to give me an update on their progress.  I hate all this waiting!

Hope everyone is okay
Lynne


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

So sorry haven't posted for a couple of days, looks like DH won't be coming to Centre Parcs on Monday now after he was the one who told me to book it    He has got to stay over there and work!!  
I have been angry, sad and cross. Poor DS is so upset, he hasn't spent any quality time with daddy for weeks and weeks let alone seen him so he was so looking forward to spending 5 days with him as was I.
Have been busy trying to re-organise the date or get a friend to come with me-hence not been on here.

Will be back to do personals once I have got my head together as really not that good at the moment  
Just wanted to say:

Emma-Sweetheart, I am so so sorry to read your news, I honestly don't know what to say. I am thinking of you lots and please don't worry about there being no dad in your DS life, he has you, his mummy and you love him so much and that is what he needs-sending you huge hugs- 

Imogen-That is fantastic news that you have got 11 embies, so pleased for you hunny. hope they continue to divide and grow.   

Succotash-nice to see you post, really really hope like CJ says it is a late implanter    really hope your beta has gone up tomorrow .  

Mo-Am thinking of you lots hun, really praying for you sweetheart   

Lynne-Thinking of you as well, really hope your embies continue to grow   

love
Scruffy xx


----------



## Cuthbert

Hi Girls!

Aww, Scruffy, I can't believe that DH can't come with you to Center Parcs. You've been so excited about it and I'm sure that your DS was even more excited (if he's anything like my two). I hope that you can rearrange the holiday so that you can finally have the family holiday that you need.

Emma, I'm so so sorry to read your news. I'm sure that you're going through a huge range of emotions right now (have read your posts elsewhere as well) and I'm thinking of you and Luke.

Lynne, I hope that you get good news about your embies. Good luck for ET!

Imogen, great news on the embies. Good luck to you too for ET.

Mo, I hope that things are feeling a bit more positive for you. Wishing you loads of positive vibes.

Succotash, keeping everything crossed that a later result gives you a better beta.

CJ, the agency babysitting sounds like a good idea (other than when people get home late). How did you find that?

Hi to everyone else.

We had EC yesterday and got 6 eggs, exactly the same as last time. And, just like last time, we have 3 embies. So I hope that we get the same result as last time, although I don't feel nearly so positive. We'll have 2 embies put back tomorrow afternoon and then we'll spend 2 weeks hoping. Unfortunately my clinic won't freeze fewer than 3 embryos so we won't have any for the freezer and I find it a bit frustrating that one embryo will never get the chance of implanting, after all we've gone through this cycle. Sorry, rant over; I must start chilling mustn't I?

Jules


----------



## lotties mom

Hello again all
Sorry I have been away for a while, computer problems, but hopefully all sorted now.
There has been far too much going on on here since I was last here so I will do a few personals, but sorry anyone I forget.  I have read everything I think, so I am thinking of you all.

Emma - Firstly I am so sorry for everything that you are going through. You have to be strong for your LO, and believe that it will all be for the best in the long run.   

Succotash - My fingers, and everything else is crossed for a late implantation for you.  Hope you have better news soon.  Heres some babydust, hope it helps.   

Imogen - Congratlations on the 11 embies.  Hope we are that lucky.  Good luck for the ET, again fingers crossed, and lots of baby dust is coming your way.   

Fragile - Sorry to here that DS is not very well.  With lots of TLC I am sure that he will be running riot soon.

Lynne - Good luck with the ET, and heres hoping that the others are OK to freeze.  Baby dust for you too.  

Scruffyted - So sorry to hear that DH has had to stay away and work when you were all looking forward to this holiday so much.  I hope that you can change it, and all get a good break away together soon.

Just to update you.  I am injecting at the moment, and they have told me tonight that I am responding to the drugs better than they thought so they are bringing the egg collection forward from next Wednesday to next Monday.  There are 14 folli's that are a big size already so fingers crossed that there are some ripe and juicy eggs in there.  Will let you know as we know.

Heres lots of babydust for everyone who needs it  , and a big cuddle for all of us as we all need a cuddle sometimes  .

P.S. Can anyone tell me is there a link to what all of the shortenings mean, I do get confused sometimes.  Thanks.


----------



## Cuthbert

Hi Girls!

Just a quick one to let you know that I have two embies on board. ET was a nightmare and the embryos are pretty poor quality ... but I guess that it ain't over until the fat lady sings.

Off to comfort eat for Britain (DH has just been sent out for extra supplies of ice cream!).

Jules


----------



## CJ

Welldone Imogen, everything is crossed for you Hun, sounds like they are great embies   

Welldone Jules, sorry it didn't go as well as you hoped and ET was a nightmare but I have everything crossed for you too, and as you say it ain't over till the fat lady sings...and I ain't singing     Best wishes to you both, i guess test day is the same for you both.. ?       

Love CJ x


----------



## CJ

Hi Scruffy , so sorry to hear about your DH not coming on the holiday, it never rains but it pours, sending you loads of hugs and    Hope you and DS feel better soon I'm sure DH is feeling just as sad about it, hope it's all more than worth it in the end   

Hi Lynne hope your feeling better after the EC , fingerscrossed for tomorrow, do they give you a daily update on how their doing or just let you know on Friday?
Good luck and I hope you have 2 wonderful embies to go back.

Hi Emma, forgot to say last time how sorry i am about your relationship ending, what a lot you have been through the past few yrs you must be a very strong person. I hope in time things will get a bit easier, I can't say not to worry about your DS not knowing his Dad but I never knew my Dad, also he died when I was 16 mths so I can't even if I want to and I'm fine always have because my Mum is so strong she is everything rolled into one and I'm sure you are too. Lots of love  

Hi Mo sending big hugs to your poor little DS, it's so horrid when their ill, hope he's feeling better today. Still wishing you lots of Love for your 2ww,  he's some positive energy for you   

Hope everyone else is o.k, I always forget peeps so    to you all.

Not much happening here, might be baby sitting again this weekend (BTW don't always get so much an hr only if they are past midnight which they were , hence being p*ssed off last time, normally £7 per hr but stilll worth it) We really need some extra cash as we are still £570 short for the egg sharing, hoping people will be nice to us this xmas   

Love CJ x


----------



## Lynne1

Hi everyone,

congrats to Imogen for the 2 embies and all the frosties

Jules, those embies might just not like the horrible Petri dish and be waiting to be tucked up inside you.

Emma, hope you are not feeling too bad and coping okay.

Scruffy, bummer about the holiday.  I hope you find some time to be all together.  Being apart is such a huge strain in a relationship.

Lotties mum, good luck with the stabbing, its such fun isn't it.

CJ have fun with the babysitting.  

Well, we got an update on the embies yesterday, 5 out of 6 are still doing okay, so ET tomorrow morning. It feels like ages since EC particularly since Jules and Imogen have had EC and ET since I had my EC!  However, my Dr likes to do 5 day transfers.  At least the post EC wait is theoretically shorter.  I am getting prepared for the hair pulling days ahead.

hope all are well
Lynne


----------



## fragile

Jules congrats on ET - lots of luck hun

Imogen congrats & good luck to you too hun

Lynne - good luck with ET today

lotties mum - sorry i cant think of a link to all the abbreviations & its always hard to think of them to write them all down so if theres ones you really cant remember just type them on your next post & we will all do our best to fill you in

CJ - sounds like babysitting is a bit of a bind.  we dont have a baby sitter so basically just dont have a social life maybe when DS is older - like 16 & can look after himself HA!HA!  thanks for the positive vibes

scruffy how are you doing?  so disappointing DH cant go on the hol with you.  have you managed to re arrange it or find someone else to go with you yet?  keep meaning to ask but dont want to upset you but how are you coping with your sisters new baby?  do you see them much?  my sisters pregnancy is just starting to become a reality to me & i am just beginning to imagine how awful it will be when the baby is born.  did you see poor dean enter the jungle last night, thought that was really cruel he was [email protected] himself.  it always cracks me up that Dec cant seem to control himself he was wetting himself laughing!

still getting lots of AF pains & cant begin to image that it has worked this time, spent hours just crying the other night then thought "im emotional maybe thats a good sign hormones etc" then thought no its just because the thought of it not working again is crushing nothing to do with hormones - god i hate this.  doesnt help that DS has been so ill im getting about 3 hours sleep a night, so much for taking it easy on the 2WW! ho hum.  will try not to come back on until im in a better mood, sorry for being such a misery

hello to everyone i havent mentioned

lol  mo x


----------



## suzy

Hi everyone,

Golly, its so busy on here, I can hardly keep up.

Succotash - I so hope and pray that things go well with you and your level has increased by tons.  . Let us know how you go.


Hi to everyone on the 2ww - fragile, Lynne, Cuthbert.  Imogen - fantastic news on your embies - how wonderful after such a terrible time with your last cycle.

Best of luck to those cycling  - Lottiesmum (is there anyone else cycling before the 2ww?)

Scruffy - sorry you have had trouble with dh. Hope you work it out. It puts a whole different slant on it when you have a child. I was going to advise you to find a friend and make sure you have a wonderful time, but then I saw that ds was really missing his daddy. It must be so frustrating and uspetting.

Emma - I didn't see your post before hun. OMG, poor you with your partner. I know things have been rocky for a while, and every time you post, you just sound so depressed and distressed. I really feel for you, you have been through so much in the past two years, as people have said. You deserve more than this. I so hope you can sort it out. 

Hi to CJ, Kate an anyone else I've missed.

News from me is that I had my nuchal today and miraculously, the result was really reassuring. We have a 1 in 1410 chance of Down's, which is lower than the result I had with ds, even tough I'm two years older and 40. I feel so blessed.

Anyway, will keep in touch with everyone,

Love,

Suzy


----------



## emma73

My goodness - this place is so busy!! My gf and I are on speaking terms and nobody is going anywhere at the moment. Thats the closest we have got to slitting permanently - very scary stuff. Thing is beacuse of how we feel about each other we didnt manage to stay cross for too long. We will have to see how it goes.

I just wanted to say thanks for all your kind words. i PROMISE I will come back soon and do good proper personals!! Great news about your scan suzy xx

Hello to you all 

Emma xxxx


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Jules-I am so so pleased that you have two embies on board, wonderful. I know you are a bit down that they aren't the best quality but I have read on this board so many times that someone has had not such great quality embies and they get a wonderful BFP-really really hope you are one of these people    Bet you are so glad after all this time to have finally got to 2ww-keeping everything crossed for you sweetheart.   

Imogen (thanks for the updates Elaine  ) Wonderful that you have two embies on board and 5 for the freezer but you are not going to need your frosties    Really hope they are snuggling down nicely and you get a wonderful BFP, bet you think the 2nd Dec is ages away     

Lottiesmum-wow to you responding so well to the drugs-good luck for E/C on Monday, hope you get some lovely juicy eggs.   

Lynne-You are right, I always thought that absence makes the heart grow fonder but I have to say his absence is now putting a real strain on our relationship, especially giving what a bad year we have had, my due date nearing and poor DS missing him so much-mmm so much for a 3 week job!!   
Great that you have 5 embies-wishing you lots of luck for E/T tomorrow  , i guess you are having blasts transferred then? We are all here for you when you feel like pulling your hair out  

Mo-I am so glad I am not the only "celebrity" fan, OMG to poor dean last night, almost wet myself laughing he was so shocked bless him. As for Ant and Dec, they so make that show, last night thought Dec was going to have a fit from laughing so much    So who do you like-Ant or Dec?? 
I have just seen I missed your DS 3rd birthday, so sorry hun- belated   birthday wishes to him. Hope you all had a lovely day. Thank you for thinking of me re my sister's baby. It is very hard and I don't see them that much, in fact we aren't as close as we were before she was pregnant and that is sad but it is my fault and it is the only way I can deal with it all-she is I have to say very understanding and we speak on the phone about once a week. mum keeps me up to date with how her baby is and what he is doing! I feel for you hun with your sister it is so very hard, for me my sister being pregnant was so much harder than her actually having him-weird I know, but once he was born I did feel a little easier. You are going to get a BFP and you will be pregnant togther    really hope so hun. Being dizzy was a good sign for me, got it with my DS    Please don't apologise for your post, we are all here for you however you are feeling. Really sorry that DS isn't well, that's tough without the added stress of the 2ww. Keeping everything crossed for you sweetheart.  

Suzy-Wonderful news on your scan result   bet it was lovely seeing bubba again, will you find out the "flavor" at your next scan?? You are right it does put a whole different slant on things when you have a child. I was going to go with a friend and prove a point as it were, but DS really wants to go with daddy which I can understand. He is missing him so much  

Emma-I am so pleased that things are better between you and your gf, really hope you can work it out. Thinking of you sweetheart.  

Succotash-How did your blood beta go yesterday? really hope they have increased.   

CJ-how did you know what I look like    big hairy man!!   you have no idea how much that made me laugh and cheered me up thank you. I really think you should get a freebie as it was your talk about it that made me want to go again   Would have loved to have gone to the Longleat one (like to go to anyone at the moment  ) would be really nice to meet you. Babysitting sounds good for extra cash. We hardly ever go out unless I ask my parents or in laws, don't like asking them much. Or I go out and DH stays at home   WHEN he is here!! 

Kate-ooh I've used "magic knickers" they are FAB!!! They so hold my tummy in, wonderful invention. Was hard choice Monday wasn't it-I taped Spooks and watched I'm a celb. Really thought we had lost Adam!!!Nooooo-can't believe got to wait a whole year to see it again. Friend of mine knows I like him and she saw a picture of him in a mag with his shirt undone   so she cut it out and gave it to me-drool how fit does he look!!

Scoop-How you doing hun?? Have you started stimming yet? Bless to your DH saying he wanted a positive for Xmas-really hope that you do.   

Hun-Hope you are ok, have you got any more business trips to go on? 

Hi to anyone I've missed, think i am all caught up now-sorry if I have missed anyone, haven't meant to.  
I have manged to change our holiday date to Center Parcs, not without hassle but we are now going middle of January. Long way off but DH should be home by then!! Better be home anyway. So much for a 3 week job! DS was very upset when I told him we wouldn't be going but I gave him the choice of going next week with mummy or waiting until after Christmas and going with daddy as well..of course he chose January and seems ok about it. have had to re-organise my week next week but hey ho...DH is not off the hook though and have told him he has a lot of making up to do when he does come home-whenever that may be!!

love to you all
Scruffy xxxx


----------



## Lynne1

Hi everyone,

Emma, glad things are going better.  Hope they continue to improve.

Scruffy, glad you managed to rebook your holiday, it gives you something to look forward to.  Hopefully it will all go to plan this time.

Mo, chin up luv, it ain't over yet. Hope DS gets better so you can catch up on some zzzzs.  Everything always seems much worse when you are sleep deprived.

Suzy, great news on the nuchal.  It must be a bit worry of your mind.

Hello to everyone else.

Well had 2 embies put back today.  Was a bit disappointed to find out that all the others had arrested since Wednesday, but the 2 that were left were okay apparently.  That is the problem with going to 5 days I guess.  All the staff were very impressed with how full my bladder was and said that I get the golden bedpan award.  Just need to get prepared for the emotional rollarcoaster ahead.  DH thinks I am going crazy as I decided I needed brazil nuts and pineapple this time (don't know why I never tried before).  He had to go to 3 shops to find brazil nuts and they need cracking.  Something for me to do when I get frustrated with waiting!

Have a nice weekend everyone.

Lynne


----------



## fragile

Hi all just a quickie

firstly Succotash - how are you hun?  what did the blood test say?  bit worried for you as you havent posted.  hope you are ok 

Lynne congrats on your embies, so sorry you dont have any to freeze but then your not going to need them so dont dwell on it!  you are so right everything seems so bad when you are tired.  still not sleeping well but getting there.  i bought pineapple & brazils the day before ET, havent bothered since though - not sure why.

Scruffy - so glad you could change your hol & that DH will be able to go with you then.  will be nice to get away after the madness of christmas as well.  thanks for posting what its like with your sister,  im just trying to get to grips with it all, mine is having a scan on Tuesday & finding out what it will be- will make it more real then.  im a secret Dec fancier.  if he was a few inches taller he would be perfect but i will let him off the lack of height because he makes me laugh so much.  how are you finding being mod? i know i find it a struggle to keep up with everyone - how do you cope?

im feeling a little better & not so much of a misery now.  ive made it past my 9 day mark without bleeding & have started getting hopeful again but at the same time thinking i know i cant be lucky enough.  have so symptoms what so ever so think i cant really be but still praying when i do HPT on wed i get a happy surprise.

hope everyone is ok, like i said just a quickie, DS still not brilliant & is like limpet boy at the moment.

lol  mo x


----------



## CJ

Hi girls,

Lynne well done on the embies, sorry the others didn't make it but your have 2 on board now and they must be strong ones to last until Friday so I have a good feeling for you   now you have the dreaded wait, we all know your not made Hun, I'm going to do the Brazil nuts too, it's funny what you pick up from this site isn't it   but we have to try everything as you never know  


Hi Mo great to hear you have got passed day 9 without any sign of the old bag  really hope she stays away and you get a wonderful suprise when you test, fingerscrossed for Wednesday 

Succotash, hope no news from you means good news, thing of you hope your levels have got way up  

Hi Scruffy so pleased you have sorted out your hols, such a shame you can't go till Jan but hopefully DH will be all done by then and you guys will have a great time together   If DH lets you down again Hun I'll come with you   I love center PARCs.
I'm glad I cheered you up, You can see fro my pics on my gallery that I'm not really a hairy man, looking at my legs at the mo I would definitely be described as a hairy woman   I'm sure your not a hairy man though...though not even seen any pics of you on here, hiding anything Hun  

Hi Emma, great news about you and DP I'm sure it's still earlier days for you both but it's great to hear your bothing making a go of it and talking, hope this continue to get better  


Hi Imogen, hope your 2ww is going o.k ad your managing to relax and rest a bit, wishing you loads of luck  

Hi to everyone Suzy hope your ump is growing well, loved to see a pic, Jules hope your 2ww is going o.k too thinking of you and wishing you lots of luck too.

Well was babying sitting tonight and was only there 1.5 hrs, felt really bad for mum but little baby was sick so just rang her to let her know and she wanted to come home (which I would too) but she paid me for 3 hrs bless her. Had to sort out baby and bed, sick caked everywhere, poor little mite she was covered and so upset really felt sad for her as she's only met me once and must have just wanted her mum.
Anyway nice to come home earlier though just a shame it was for a horrid reason. Hope she's better soon.
Feeling quite happy as I got a + okp thismorning, I know were not going to get pg that way but as I don't normally ovulate or get +opk's I was really chuffed  Lucky DH tonight now I'm home  , well you have to have a go don't you 

Love CJ x


----------



## Hun

Hi All

Justa  quickie to let you know that I am still here. 4 pages of posts to read though - so I'll do personals when I have more time.

Was in madrid last week on business, and have been away for the weekend for DHs 60th Birthday - got a massive pile of washing to do now!

Love to all
Hun xx


----------



## lotties mom

Just a quickie, will do personals later.  Wish us luck, EC today.  Whats all this about Brazil nuts and Pineapple juice, I must have missed that.  Any hints I would be really grateful.  Thanks.


----------



## Scoop

Hi all
well I am on bit of an emotional roller coaster at the moment, hadn't remebered how hard it is and how many opbstacles there are to overcome...
Having been on a lower dose of the stimming drugs than last time, my blood test on Friday revealed that I actually needed the same dose as before! Another blood test this morning and I am waiting for the results. 
we are hoping for EC and ET next week - I hope at the beginning of the week as DH is a wedding photographer and has a wedding next Friday and I have this horrible fear that ET will be that day and he won't be there...am trying not to worry about this - do you think it would be weird if I took my mum?
Am also worried that I am not feeling much at the moment, last time I was really bloated and uncomfortable around now but the nurse assures me this is good as they don't want me to get OHSS again. I just wanted everything to be the same as it was with DS as we got the right outcome but i guess they know what they are doing at the clinic.
The only difference I have is an almost constant period type pain - guess this could be the dragging sensation as ovaries enlarge?
Sorry, reading this I sound like such a novice but everything was such a blur last time and then I didn't really dwell on it much afterwards as we got our BFP. also I know someone whose cycle was abandoned because they didn't produce any follicles (dose too low) and i am terrified of this happening (particularly as I started on a lwer dose due to OHSS last time) - although I am being monitored a lot more than this person was.
I am also really weepy (think it's driving DH nuts!) and even seeing him with DS sets me off - just want to make our perfect little family even more perfect if that doesn't sound too greedy!
OK, enough rambling, need to get back to work and take my mind off this IVF (for 30 secs would be nice!)
good luck Imogen, Mo, Lynne - am really thinking of you all and keepign everything crossed!
Scruffy, glad you managed to change Center Parcs - we went in October and DS loved it, we had a great time!
Emma, glad to hear things are slightly better for you and DP - let us know how things are going.
Succotash, hope you are OK??
Hello to anyone I have missed
will catch up more tomorrow.

Scoop


----------



## Scoop

Me again.
Clinic just called to say my levels are still low and they are more than doubling my menopur (sarted at 2 amps now up to 5). is this normal? I asked the nurse if I should be worried that the whole thing was going to be abandoned and she said it was just a matter of fine tuning. But 2 to 5 seems such a big leap and I am worried that it is too late (have been on menoupr since Wednesday) to make a difference. Do you know how long you can be on the menopur for? Sorry - am having a bit of a meltdown here! At work and nowhere to go and cry my eyes out!


----------



## Imogen

Hi everyone,

I'm finally back from up in the Scottish Highlands where I didn't have any internet connection 

Scoop - sorry to hear you're finding the stimming a bit of a rollercoaster. I had lots of period like backache during my stimming too. I expect it's better that your dose is a bit low as they can always up it than too high and you get ohss again as that can interfere with e/t if it's bad enough. Why not take your Mum to E/T - I was there on my own as ds had a virus and we couldn't leave him with anyone so Dh had to take him for a walk around the hozzy grounds whilst I had both E/C and E/T on my own - not what I would have chosen but, hey ho, it will all be worth it if it works!

Lotties Mum - good luck for e/c hun!

Hun - hope you had a lovely weekend for Dh's birthday. I am always simply drowning in washing - don't know how a small family generates sooo much.

Lynne - oof, it's tough isn't it, going through all the stress about the embies. I'm really glad that you got 2 put back safely and wish both of us lots and lots of HFAM babydust for the 2WW!

Mo - thinking of you lots on your 2WW - each day that passes without any sign of the old witch has to be good. Keep positive if you can, if not just give yourself a big old hug from me.x. Hope to hear good news from you soon.

Succotash - hope your levels have gone the right way for you.

Scruffy - sorry you'll have to wait till Jan to go to Centerparcs with your Dh but I guess it'll be something lovely to look forward to after Christmas when everything seems so flat and all the bills come in! We'll all be wishing we were there too 

HI CJ - a positive opk sounds good to me! it's important to try to hang on to any positivity with IF, isn't it? Sounds like you and Dh are about to have some fun  

Suzy - Fantastic news about your scan result!!! Soo pleased for you.

Now I need to say a BIG BIG BIG

*THANK YOU*

to Elaine for putting my news up when I was 'oop north'.

We had an interesting week, to say the least!


----------



## Imogen

Ooops, half way through mega post and nearly lost it!

To continue-

We travelled up on the Mon for E/C on the Tues and as we went up Ds was screaming blue murder and clearly poorly.  Could see big creamy blisters all over his tongue and in his throat and big cold sores coming up on his face.  Unbeliveable - he had his first attack of this virus exactly during our last tx (not his fault though, poor little chap!) and I couldn't believe it was happening again.  Saw GP and later hosp appt for him in the village where we  were staying but it was a rough night what with him screaming all night and folks in the rooms either side!  He had some meds and is slowly improving - it's not as bad as in the spring but I am so sad for him that he's had this flare up and may have another if he gets stressed / tired - poor little chap. 
  
E/C was good - 19 eggs - miracle for me - but stressy as they took 1 look at ds and gave me a row for bringing him (I can see their point - bringing germs into the Unit and all - but what was I supposed to do with him??) and put us all in an isolation ward.  Everything we had touched was sterilised and Dh's sample was collected with tongs and gloves by the embryologist which made us feel like real lepers! 

On Weds we had 11 embies and they froze 5 at the day 2 stage and returned the best two on the Thurs - a four cell grade 2 and a 2 cell grade 1.  My clinic believe in getting them back in as quick as poss and whist they weren't perfect they are very similar to what we had on our 'Rupert cycle' so here's hoping.

Finding 2WW slow already.  Ds very clingy - partly due to still being a bit poorly and partly due to house move / holiday / in and out of hosp / George dying  all in a space of 6 weeks poor little soul.  Dh told him I was 'poorly' after E/C as he was bouncing around on my tummy and head and he asked if I was 'going to die too'.  Poor poppet.  Lots of cuddles and reassurance needed, methinks.

Right best go or we'll run out of thread space completely!!!

love to all,
Imogen.x.


----------



## Lynne1

Hi everyone,

Scoop, on my last cycle, they upped my meds midway through as I wasn't responding and this meant that I ended up stimming for longer (12 or 13 days I think).  I ended up with 11 eggs at the end and had 3 embies put back, none for the freezer. Had a BFN, but don't know if it had anything to do with a change in meds. Sorry, this probably doesn't help much, but just wanted to let you know, my Dr is happy to change doses midway.  This cycle, I started on a lot higher dose and he cut it down midway.  Got about the same number of eggs and 2 good embies. So the result seems about the same.  Still waiting to see if this one has worked. Don't fret too much.

CJ, congrats on the ovulation!  Wouldn't it be great if it worked the natural way!

Mo, hope the wicked witch is still at bay.

Lotties Mum, I don't really know what the deal is about with brazil nuts and pineapple, but lots of the girls on this site take them during the 2WW, I think they are rumoured to help with implantation.  If you try brazil nuts, try and get the shelled ones.  I have a black thumbnail after going at them with a hammer at the weekend and missing.

Imogen, hope DS is better soon.  What a nightmare for him to be so ill at EC and ET.

Hello to Scruffy, Hun, Jules and eveyone else that I have missed.  

Not much to report from me.  Spent the weekend sleeping, I always get exhausted at this stage of treatment.  Have ordered the second series of desperate housewives, so will be using that to distract myself over the next few days.  I am feeling a bit calmer this time , although I know that will change in a couple of days.

Lynne


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Hi everyone

Im still here & boy can you lot talk   will have to try and read through all these pages and try to get some personals done  

Im now on cd16 and heaven knows when i will ov (if i do) and when my af will come as it was all over the place b4 i had Courtney, Im having some EW CM thought which i hardly ever had b4 and am getting plenty of     
but hopefully i wont have a really long cycle.

Catch up with you all soon 

Love Martine xx


----------



## Scoop

Hi
Thanks Lynne, you have helped put my mind at rest - it just seems that we have hit an obstacle already - one which I didn't even contemplate first time round.
Hope you are doing OK
Thanks

Scoop


----------



## lotties mom

Just a quick update really.  I will do personals when I get the chance.
The good news is that the EC went really well for me yesterday with them getting 12 juicy eggs.  

The bad news is that DH's sample was so poor that they could only find 1 or 2 and asked him to do another one.  He couldn't do anymore though.    They did phone last night and say that with lots of cleaning and stuff they had managed to get 10 and they were trying them.  

Slightly better news this morning they have just phoned to say that 4 have fertilised and they are hoping for transplant on Thursday, so fingers crossed.

Not sure how I am feeling right now as last time 10 fertilised but on the transplant day only 2 were left so I am now worried there won't be any left by Thursday.

Will post more later.


----------



## Imogen

Lotties mum

Sorry to hear about your probs with Dh's sample.  EXACTLY the same happened to us in the Spring - I got 16 eggs and he had 1 sperm in his 1st sample and none in the 2nd one - after washing etc they managed to find a few more but it was tricky.  Where did you have your tx?  This time we asked for Dh's sample to be given prior to my E/C (mostly to take the strain off him, poor man!).

Good to hear that you've got 4 fertilised though - that's great.  Here's hoping that they continue on till Thurs.  Try not to think about how many made it last time - every cycle is different and these might all be good fighters for Thursday.

Best of luck,
Imogen.x


----------



## CJ

Hi Lotties mum, sorry to hear about your DH's sample, it must be a nightmare when you have got so many wonderful eggs as that's only half of it and we don't often think about our DH's part in it all but when things like this happen it's awful. So glad you have 4 little embies, hope you have a few good fighters there for ET on Thursday, it just make everything that bit harder as you just can't relax now can you, and the 2ww isn't any better for your nerves but hoping you get there with two little ones on board     thinking of you.

Hi Imogen, how are you coping with the 2ww? Hope your getting some rest and looking after yourself  

Love CJ x


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Lotties mum-I am sorry to hear about your DH sample, it must have been so upsetting   It's great that you have 4 embies, really hope you have some lovely strong embies for E/T on Thursday    remember it does only take one   

Mo-Popped on here to wish you so so much luck for testing tomorrow, you cannot believe how much I have been thinking of you these last few days. Keeping everything crossed for a wonderful BFP tomorrow      are you going to the clinic for a blood test or doing a pee stick at home??
Good luck sweetie.    

Hi to all our 2ww hope it isn't too stressful for you, wishing you all lots and lots of luck.   

Things still hetic and hard here, still unsure when DH is coming home   finding it hard on my own now as no time for myself although am quite liking being on my own   Feeling very tired as not sleeping so great guess because coming up to due date  

love to all

Scruffy xxxx


----------



## Mish3434

Hi,

Can I please join you all on here, I have been lurking for quite a while but felt a bit premature joining you all.  

First of all good luck to all the ladies who are currently having TX or on the 2ww. Congratulations to all who got their BFP's.

I already have DD who is almost 15 months old and I was hoping to start FET in Oct/Nov 06 but DH's work commitments have stopped that, found out early Sep that DH was off to somewhere hot but not very nice early November so had to cancel the tx before it began  .  I have 7 grade 1 snowbabies on ice at Barts and I am now hoping to attend the clinic for all the usual dildo cam tests in January. Yuck!!.  I have to go alone as DH not back until early April.  Then the plan is  that I can start with my March or April Cycle.  Dont know if it will be medicated or not as I honestly don't know too much about FET. Will be watching BBC1 at 9pm tonight to see if I can find anything out.

I have decided to spend the next 4 1/2 months whilst DH is away getting myself back into shape, back to the gym tomorrow and the diet started last monday, finding trying to remember my folic acid a struggle   still have the old pg brain I think.

Sorry for the waffle but hope you don't mind me joining you all

Shelley x


----------



## Hun

Hi All

Scoop - hope all is going well.............

Loties mum - GOOD LUCK for tf!

Mish - fancy meeting you here! This is my regular (well as regular as Iget these days) hang out these days, with so many pg easties. Lets hope we will both be joining them next year?

Mo, Lynne, Imogen, jules good luck for testing girls.....

Succotash - Gutted to hear your news. so wishing it could have been different. 

Scruffy - Big hugs!!

Emma- What can I say? I am so sorry you are having such a tough time with you other arf at the moment. Stay strong - Luke needs you. Sending Hugs.

Sorry to all I've missed. its busy here and I don't stand a chance!
I have my baseline for next cycle on 4th January........YIPPEE a date at last!

Hun xx


----------



## fragile

sorry havent read any posts, havent been on for a while as i didnt want to drag anyone down with my negativity.

started spotting on monday, got worse yesterday so  i really didnt need to do the test this morning to tell me its a BFN.  i just feel so numb

mo x


----------



## emma73

I have just popped on to see if you had posted Mo - I'm so sorry. Huge hugs to you and your hubby - I never know what to say when there is news of the bfn - words can never ease the pain anway - but I am really so sorry.  

More cuddles to you 

Emma xxxx


----------



## CJ

So sorry Mo and DH, feel so sad for you both, it's gutting   thinking of you  

CJ x


----------



## Imogen

Oh, Mo,

I am SO SO SO sorry to read of your bfn  

Huge hugs to you and your Dh.



It is so b*** unfair this IF business, isn't it?

Please take lots of care of yourself, especially over the next wee while.

Thinking of you.

love, Imogen.x.


----------



## Lynne1

Mo, so sorry to hear about your news.  You must be feeling absolutely gutted. I hope you feel better over the next few days.  Make sure you coddle yourself.

Lynne


----------



## Cuthbert

Mo, I'm so sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you.

Jules


----------



## Hun

Mo.
Just to let you know I am thinking of you.  BFN aftermath is such a painful place to be.
Hun xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## scruffyted

Oh my dear Mo

I am so so very sorry   

Words are useless at a time like this, but please know sweetheart we are all here for you whenever you need us. Words fail me hun, I am so gutted for you.  

Please please take care of yourself-huge hugs to you and your DH - 

Much love
Scruffy xxxx


----------



## jojomama

Hi all, in a similar place to Mo (big big hugs to you hon).  Had a truly horrible week after our natural FET I had all the signs that things were good (.)(.) like torpedos, that pmt dragging feeling & my period was 5 days late, even had back ache & felt sick on one day, told dh that this was it I 100% certain was pg but then started spotting followed by full on AF, so I guess I had a very early miscarriage.  SO awful as I let my guard down, thought about how lovely it would be telling DD mummy had a baby in her tummy, how lovely the age gap beween them would be, a summer babe.....and so on.  The morning I started bleeding as I dropped dd off at nursery another mum was there with her new born baby in her arms & I fled in tears.  yesterday when I woke up had 3 messages on my phone, 2 to tell me of friends new babies & another to tell me friend was pg.  dd told us yesterday that she wanted to ask santa for a baby sister for xmas so she didn't have to play on her own. All a bit much to be honest.  Me & dh hardly speaking.  Sorry no personals, too wrapped up in my own misery right now.

Jo


----------



## suzy

Jo and Mo,

Hugs to you both. I am so sorry it didn't work out, and wasn't your time.

 to you both,

You are in my thoughts, 

Love,

Suzy


----------



## Hun

Sending hugs to Jo too. I can so identify with what you said about having let your guard down the pain of faliure is so much worse as I did the same on my first tx after Henry. With two blasts everyone seemed convinced it would work, DH, the consultant and nurses at the clinic, my FFs, my parents. I got swept along in it all and just couldn't believe that it had failed.

Needless to say my expectations were different last time. Whilst I go into each cycle with an open mind, in my heart I am beginning to feel a little weary of all this.

Sending hugs to Jo and Mo - and hoping that you start to feel better soon.

Hun xx


----------



## fragile

i just want to thank everyone for all the lovely messages.

Jo so sorry to read your news, hugs to you hun 

good luck to everyone else on the 2ww  

lol  mo x


----------



## CJ

Hi Jo so sorry it hasn't worked for you  It's awful to get a negative anyway but when you have some signs and that bit of hope it's so upsetting, being late and the (.)(.) is always the things I look out for and You can't help getting your hope ups. So sorry Hun such an awful time to hear and see about other babies and people being PG too,sending you big hugs, hope you and DH are talking soon too.

Hi to everyone else, hope others 2ww's are going o.k and you haven't gone too  

Well decided to call clinic today as AF is 10 days away and I still don't know if I was starting in Dec or Jan or Feb etc, anyway spoke to a different nurse and she looked at my notes and it says on there all my dates   I didn't even know what month things were happening because of my recipient going away etc and I'm not sure if she'd said it's o.k to start early and for her to do the drugs while she's a away (I seem to be the last one to find out anything)but as long as my FSH is o.k on this AF thats due then were all set to go  
Excited but a bit shocked because I thought it would be about Feb starting. My baseline scan is booked for the 25 of Jan and EC for the 7th of Feb with et on the 9th, depending on my body doing what it's told  
Feel a bit nervous now as before it was still up in there air. Just hope FSH behaves too.
DH has just got a new job too which a fantastic but it also means he can't taken many days off, should be alright for EC and ET but will have to ring round and beg a few favours as I don't want the boys lives to be turned upside down with this if I can help it , and taking them with me would be no fun for them (or me).
Sorry if thats all a bit waffling but just so excited to have some dates at last   
Love CJ x


----------



## omnad

Mo & Jo,
very sorry to hear your news. it is so difficult after all the build up to the treatment and all the symptoms. I was so convinced I was pregnant in my last cycle with really good embies.
I am so sorry and sending you a lot of hugs.
Haven't been here for a long time as was taking a break from it all.
Wanted to tell Suzy how happy I am for you, good luck with the pregnancy. 
will do some more personals later.
not much happening with me, stil trying with clomid, know it's hopeless, but stil got few left, so will use it. sort of decided to give it one last chance, but not sure when.

Sharon


----------



## Imogen

Oh Jo,

So so so sorry to hear about your bfn.

Doubly doubly hard when you bump into newborns etc too.  
We've been invited to a party where there will be a newborn the day after my test day and I'm ashamed to say I was relieved to find out yesterday that they won't be there after all.  In a way I think it is 'less hard' than trying for the first one as, whatever happens, we are all Mummies now and always will be, but in a way it is somehow harder - everyone is ALWAYS asking - you really know what you are missing this time around - and it simply isn't possible to avoid other Mums-and-babes if that is how you are feeling as it is now an unavoidable part of your life.  Very Painful.

I hope you and Dh are able to find some comfort in each other over the next wee while...

much love,
Imogen.x.


----------



## Imogen

CJ -

FANTASTIC news that you have dates at last!!!
Good thing you made that call.
Could be a brilliant new year for you!

Imogen.x.


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

havent had chance to post for a while, but have just read through all the posts.

Mo-I am so so sorry to read your news, I was really hoping that it would be good news this time for you and your dh, sending you a massive hug and thinking of you loads  

Jo-I am also sorry to hear your sad news, this whole txt business is so cruel, sending you a big hug as well 

Scruffy-I couldnt believe it when I read that your dh couldnt go to Centre Parcs, I know you've managed to rearrange it to Jan, but even so it must be really disapointing. Have you any idea when your dh is going to be back from this job?

Cj-so glad to see that you now have a start date for your txt, scan on the 25thJan, once Xmas is out of the way that will be here before you know it!!!

Suzy-good news about the nuchal scan result, hope you are keeping well

Succotash-how are you?

Shelley-welcome to the thread, look forward to getting to know you

Hun-glad to see you have got a scan date for jan

I am a bit lost now on where everyone is with their txt and 2wwaits, so sending you all loads of luck and positive vibes   

We've all been ill again here with another round of coughs and colds!!!!!! Think we are just turning the corner,although I can hear ds downstairs coughing his heart out!! I watched that prog on tues night about the Frozen embies, it really affected me, and got me thinking about my txt next year and whether I am ready to go through it all again. I just hope I'm strong enough emotionally.

Anyway, must go and see to ds, so sending you all lots of hugs, Hi to anyone I've missed

LOL
kate


----------



## lotties mom

Hello everyone.

Firstly big cuddles to Jo and Mo.    It is horrid what you are going through.  You know that we are all here for you if we can help at all.

Imogen - Excellent news on the 2 embies on board, and 5 frosties.  Fingers crossed for the beginning of December.  I hope DS is better soon and does not suffer too badly.  We are having our TX done at the Leicester Royal Infirmary.  They are very good, it is where we went last time.

Jules - Sorry the ET was not great, thinking of you and fingers crossed.

Lynne - Good luck, remember it only takes 1.

Succotash - I am beginning to get worried, we have not heard form you in a while, are you ok?

Suzy - Brilliant news on your nucal scan, you must be so pleased.

Scruffy - Great news that you have managed to change the dates.  It gives you all something to look forward too after Christmas is over.

Scoop – Sorry that you are finding the stimming hard, join the club so was I.  It is fine to take your Mom.  You need someone there to support you, and if DH can’t be there then who better.

Mish – Welcome.  We are all in the same boat here, and as you can see love to talk and are great at supporting each other.

CJ – Wow.  It seems all so sudden and confusing.  Good luck with it all, and congratulations on DH’s new job.

Kate – Only you will know when you are ready, but you will know believe me.

Well just to update you.
ET was completed yesterday with a grade 1-2 and a grade 2-3.  The grade 2-3 had got some fragmented bits in it but still might work.  One of the other 2 had stopped growing, and the other one was not strong enough so no frosties.
I think after the fiasco at ER with DH sample we have pretty much decided that this round is not going to work.  Would love it if it did, but not hopeful.  I think I am most upset because no-one had told us that DH had that much of a problem.  When we tried in 2004 we were told that he had less than 1 million, and this time we were just told that they had deteriated slightly more, but to go from 1 million to 2 is a bit ore than just deteriation don’t you think.  Anyway trying to find ways of making them better and stronger for next time.
Because I am convinced that it is not going to work this time I am finding it really hard to take it easy, and DH keeps telling me off.  But with a little DD I can’t just sit there all day with my feet up can I?  She has to have fun so today we are going to Sing and Sign.  All we do is sit there and sing, how bad can that be?

Enough of my moaning.  Speak to you all soon.
Helen.


----------



## Scoop

Hi All
Firstly, huge hugs to Mo and Jo. My heart goes out to you both. 
Imogen, I totally agree that it is harder 2nd time round. All my baby group girls are pregnant/planning number 2 and we just don't have that luxury. 
Helen, good luck with your 2ww and you're right, you can't just sit around with your feet up when you have a little one to look after. 
Lynne, good luck with it all.
Suzy, good news about the nuchal scan, what a relief.
Well, it has been a long week for us. Finally last Wednesday the scan revealed my follies were starting to grow and I have been plugging away taking 5 ampules of menopur ever since. The scan today showed I have eight or so on each ovary but most still need more stimming so I am back again on Wed for another scan and a decision as by the I will have been on the drugs for the maximum amount of time you can take them (15 days). We are hoping to go ahead with EC on Friday, ET next Monday. 
This means DH has to find someone else to cover the wedding he was photographer for on Friday as he needs to be at the clinic that day to play his part! At least we will have the weekend to relax in between.
This cycle has been so much harder than my first. I feel like I have been stimming for ever and am frustrated that my body is responding so slowly. I just hope there are some egss in there somewhere and that we make it to ET. I can't even think beyond that at the moment.
We were going out with friends for early dinner last night to take our minds off it but unfortunately half way there DS threw his guts up (of the projectile variety!). We continued our journey thinking maybe it was a one off but half an hour later he gave a repeat performance. So we cancelled dinner and headed home. DS was full of beans and appeared completely unaffected, I was fed up because I then had to cook dinner and was really miserable with DH. Whereas if we had been out with friends we would have put our brave faces on and probably ended up enjoying ourselves. 
DS seems fine this morning but has gone straight to my mum's instead of going to nursery so we'll see.
Hoping it's not a bug as I don't need to be ill right now!!!!!!!
Can I just ask some advice - when does implantation usually take place? Providing all goes well the rest of this week I am trying to figure how long to take it easy as it is so much harder this time to just loll on the sofa but I also want to give this cycle the best possible chance as well. 
Hello to everyone else

Love
Scoop


----------



## Imogen

HI everyone,

Scoop - very exciting you are heading for E/C this Friday - good luck for lots of healthy eggies!  Sorry to hear about your poor Ds chucking up big time.  Mis, having to come home and start cooking dinner from scratch. There has been a nasty D&V bug going round the schools here - my friend came to  visit last week and was mortified when her 11 month old chucked up really really big time all over my newly cleaned carpets (still have the cleaner so it's okay!).
As for implantation - I think its about 48/72  hours after E/T - that's what the nurse told me, although there was a chart in the Consultant's office saying 7-9 days after (e/c) presumably?  Maybe someone else can be more helpful?

Helen - good news about your embies!  I know you'll feel negative about this cycle (I did in the spring) but you might as well try to put your feet up (as much as any of us can with toddlers around) as you never never never know - it might just work!

As for me - day 11 now and going slowly round the twist.  I am veering between being convinced it hasn't worked - bad bad lower back pain and hot flushes (like pre af) and hoping - veiney boobs, very very hungry, no witch yet.  Both other cycles I knew one way or the other by day 13, so I'm trying hard to hold off testing but finding it tough.  

Help me!!!

love to all,
IMogen.x..


----------



## Lynne1

Hello everyone,

Mo, how are you holding up. Hope you are doing okay.

Jo, so sorry to hear about your news.  Please look after yourself.

CJ, great news that have some dates.  That must make is seem much more real now.

Imogen, hang in there on the emotional rollercoaster! 

Scoop, sounds like you have got quite a few follies, well done, I hope they keep growing.  Sounds a bit like my last cycle, where they were just late developers.

Helen, well done on the ET. Now you just have to gear yourself up for the 2ww wait.

Well have had a bad week with DD throwing up for several days and then giving it to me, so that I have been in bed all weekend.  I have finally been able to eat today.

I went for my blood test this morning and it is a bfp with a decent hcg level, so we are over the moon. It hasn't quite sunk in yet, even though I did a sneaky pee stick over the weekend (well several to be honest), so I had a heads up.  I have been worried that my being sick will affect it, but my clinic doesn't seem to think it should.  I'm having another blood test on Wed to check levels.

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all doing well.

Lynne


----------



## shiabni12

Hi

Mo-thinking of you, how are you doing?

Helen-sounds like this txt cycle has not been easy (its never simple is it?), hope the 2ww goes quickly for you and sending you lots of positive vibes, when is your test date?  

Scoop-fingers crossed for EC on fri and ET on Mon

Imogen-Oh the 2ww is soooooo hard isnt it, here's some extra good luck from me   

Scruffy-how are you, how was your weekend?

Lynne-Huge congratulations on your BFP, thats fantastic news, but sorry that you've not been well over the weekend

Hi to everyone else

LOL
Kate


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

I will do a big catch up very soon I promise, I am reading and modding every day but at the moment things are mad and don't have time to post. 

CJ-Hun I am so so pleased you have got your dates that is fantastic news     and wonderful that your DH has a new job. Told you hun, next year is your year-karma     

Jo-I am so so sorry sweetheart, I have no words of comfort for you   but we are all here for you hun-sending you big hugs  

Mo-How are you hun? Been thinking of you lots-sending you hugs as well   

Helen-Sending you lots of snuggling in vibes for your embies    when do you test? 

Imogen-I have everything crossed for you sweetheart, i so so hope this is the one for you.   

Lynne-Wonderful news hun, congratulations      how exciting. Keep us posted of your blood test.  

Jules-How you doing sweetheart? Keeping everything crossed for you and sending lots of positive vibes to your embies    Whens test day?  

Kate-I really miss Spooks on a Monday   Had a nice weekend thank you, spent it with my best friend and her children. Stayed over Saturday night and went to the pictures on Sunday, saw Santa 3 or whatever it is called, kids enjoyed it   How are you?

Scoop-Really hope E/C goes well and you get some lovely eggs    I'm not sure when implantation occurs, depends on what day transfer you have. Try asking on the peer support thread, many lovely ladies will reply who will know I'm sure. Keep us posted after E/C.   

Hi to everyone else, sorry if I have missed you. DH is STILL away and won't be back until just before Christmas   it has put a huge strain on our marriage   and what with our due date looming, not having a great time at the moment   i am thinking of you all though and reading every day. 

lots of love
Scruffy xxxx


----------



## lotties mom

Hi All

Scoop - Good luck for EC on Friday.  Finger's and everything else crossed for you.  Sorry to hear the DS was not well.  Hope he is better now.

Imogen - I am with you all of the way on the 2ww.  Have some extra positive thoughts to help everything along.       

Congratlations Lynne.  A    You must be so excited.

Kate the test date is Tues 5th December.  It is taking ages to come around.

I am still convinced that it has not worked this time for me, but I am getting really tired and emotional which is how I was last time.  Could just be the drugs, oh and I am thirsty all of the time, with really bad lower back ache.  Strange eh.

Helen.


----------



## Scoop

Hiya
Huge congrats Lynne! Wonderful news.
Well, feel absolutely shattered today and extremely uncomfrotable in my abdomen area so hoping my follies are swelling fit to burst! Went out for dinner with DH last night as Ds stays with my mum every Monday and we had a bit of an argument in the car which turned into massive cry-fest for me sitting in the car park! This cycle has worn us both out already and I'm not sure whether I can keep doing this ad infinitum. We have spent nearly £600 on drugs alone in the last few days but aside from the financial pressures, I can't even remember life before we started this cycle anymore! I told DH that if we were only meant to have one child then I could cope with that and that I don't want the rest of our lives to be like this. I feel like I have been blessed with DS and maybe that I am being a bit greedy wanting another baby. Then I get angry because how it can be greedy to want what so many couples take for granted?
And when it all boils down, I am not in a place to give up on my dream of having 2 children yet. But DH can be so much more practical about it, it drives me mad!
Back for another scan tomorrow and a definite date for EC - this not knowing and not being to arrange child care etc. is driving me nuts!!! 
Sorry for another me post - only place I can truly vent!

Scoopxx


----------



## fragile

a real quckie, just logged on for a fast catch up as i havent had chance to turn computer on for days

Lynne, congrats hun!  sorry to hear you & DD were so ill but it obviously hasnt done any harm!

good luck to everyone on the 2ww fingers crossed we get a few more positives

hello to everyone

lol mo x


----------



## CJ

Lynne on your    Well done great news Hun, hope to hear hope your getting on.

love CJ


----------



## Imogen

Hi everyone,

Lynne - fantastic news about your BFP - hurrah, hurrah, hurrah! 
  

Scruffy - sorry your Dh has to be away until nearly Christmas.  It does seem he's had to be away a lot lately.  Doubly tough with your important dates coming up.  I hope it doesn't put tooooo much strain on between the two of you.  Thinking of you and sending you hugs.

Lotties mum - hello - I've got really really really bad lower back ache too.  Let's hope it's good for both of us!

Scoop - ah, sorry you are going through it.  The cry fest sounds very tiring.  Treatment puts such a strain on your body and emotions, doesn't it?  Hope that your scan tomorrow is good and that your date for E/C is nice and quick.

Fragile - hiya, hun.

Well, as for me, I am end day 12 now and going quietly and quickly doolally.
I've been convinced it hasn't worked as I've had bad bad bad lower back pains almost all the way through (getting worse) and I always get those pre af.  I've always 'known' when I was pg before too, and I dont' feel I 'know' this time.  However, I have got really really hungry all the time over the last 4 days and also had ovary pain and sore veiney boobs.  Had a tiredness attack this pm which meant i had to go lie down and 2 hours later Dh woke me when he got home from work (Ds had a long nap too, bless him).  So what with the hunger, tiredness etc I am beginning to hope (scared to, though).  Desperate to test now.  Ninewells ask you to wait 16 days (why) and send you away with a pee stick (no fancy blood tests for them!).  I am tempted to test on day 14 if AF stays away as I got a +++ with Rupert on day 13 and a --- in the Spring on day 13 too (ie witch arrived).  Ooooh. 

Can everyone who drops by please send me  

      

and 

       

and 

  

PLEASE!!!

love to all,
especially my fellow 2WW'ers.
Imogen.x.


----------



## encore

just a quickie to say congratulations to lynne.

i'm doing ok.  23 weeks now and all seems to be straightforward which is good.  can't wait to give up work though.  have to soldier on 'till 32 weeks so not that long i guess....

imogen and helen, sending good karma your way.  i know what you mean about the pee-sticks.  addictive...like cocaine i bet!  so hard to stay away from!


----------



## Mish3434

Lynne, Congratulations on your    wishing you a healthy and happy 8 months.

Imogen,               can't really send you the pee stick police as I tested early too, lol

Hun,  Good luck with your up coming cycle    

sorry to all the     my heart goes out to all of you

Good luck to all in the 2ww     

Thanks for the welcome girls

Rang my clinic on Monday to make an appt in jan for my scan and consultation only to be told I have to be re-refered (spellin   ) I explained I have been several months ago and that I had an invoice at home for the scan etc.  She then went off to look for my records and started waffling that its because I've cut the Norfolk clinic out of the loop they had got confused   she then double checked my name as they say my surname is incorrect   they have my maiden name which I last used in 94 8 years before I registered with the clinic (the invoice etc is in my correct name!!). It has now eventually been sorted out and I just have to wait for her to ring me back this week with an appt as the clinic is full in Jan but because DH is coming home from Iraq for the appt they will try to fit me in.  What frustrates me is that I tried to book this appt in September but was told the earliest they could book was Dec ggrrrr.

Will try to get back on and do proper personals but finding life as a working single Mummy a bit hectic to say the least  

Shelley x


----------



## CJ

Just a quickie to wish Imogen loads of luck for testing and heres a  few     hope the old witch gets the message that she's not wanted   


Shelley, sorry to hear your clinic is messing you about, hope that can fit you in after all this   Sorry to be nosey, what is the scan for? Good luck with it.

Hi Scruffy sorry DH won't be home till xmas, when he does appear make sure you super glue him to the floor so he can leave again   After all that you guys have put up with to get this money for your FET it had better work or I will be having a few words with the BFP fairy and it won't be pleseant    

Love CJ x


----------



## Lynne1

Hi Everyone,

Scruffy, sorry to hear about DH being away so long.  It is such a strain on a relationship.  When you do see each other, then you try and make the time together perfect but it never works like that and then you feel really bad.  It is a huge pressure being apart.  It must be hard with DS as well!!

Imogen, hang in there. The pee sticks are evil, I did 6 over the weekend before I went for my blood test.  They are definitely addictive.

Scoop, hope you are feeling more positive.  How did you scan go today? Tx worked before, there is no reason why it won't work again.  Don't forget you have all those hormones making you emotional.  Hang in there.

Shelley, Tx is stressful enough without the clinic causing problems.  Glad you got it sorted out.

LottiesMum, hoping you aren't going crazy with the waiting.

Kate, hope you are doing okay.

CJ what kind of dog do you have.  He looks a bit like mine.  When DD saw the picture she called out my dog's name.  We have a black lab cross.

Hi Encore.  How is it going in Oz.  I think you said you were moving back. Are you getting enormous now?

Mo, how are you doing.

Thanks for all the nice messages.  Had my second blood test this morning and waiting for the results.  Hoping the hcg levels have gone up.  Still very worried that something is going to happen.  The flu is gone now, but I think morning sickness is begining to kick in as I have been gagging a bit.

Lynne


----------



## CJ

Hi Lynne he is a black Lab but not a cross but they mostly look a like don't they.

Good luck with the results, I have never had blood tests only pee stick but interesting to see the result as if it's very high there maybe two.

CJ x


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Imogen-Step away from those pee-sticks!!!     I am thinking of you lots and sending you so much positive vibes hun     

CJ-  Thanks hun really made me laugh, and I will hold you to that!   xx

Encore-Lovely to see your post, glad all is going well for you-please keep us posted. 

Hun-Have just read you have all your dates, how did I miss that announcement   So glad that you are on your way so to speak    great news sweetheart. 

Lynne-It is very hard with DH being away so long,can you believe he first flew out there 24th September!!   That was summer! Has flown back twice for a few days    I do think that because of my miscarriage etc that it has made it all the worse him being away and when he is back (whenever!) I know that he won't take any time off and will be straight back in the unit 24/7!    How was your second blood test result? Hope it has raised nicely    Glad the flu has gone.

Lotties mum- Hope the 2ww isn't too stressful and that your symptoms are a really good sign   

Shelley-   to your clinic, what a nightmare! Hope you get an appointment in January though.  

Scoop-How did your scan go today? Hope you had some lovely juicy follies. Don't apologise for venting on here, that is what we are all here for. hugs to you hun.  

Mo-Hi sweetheart, how are you doing?  

love to everyone else.

Scruffy xxxx


----------



## Imogen

Right, that's it, I'm testing tomorrow!!!

It'll be day 14 post e/t and I can't hold off any longer!!!

Had bad af pains late last night and still have the bad backache, but am just stupidly tired and pretty nibblish all the time so hoping those are good signs

Oooh.  Wish me luck!!!

love to all,
Imogen.x.x.x.

ps sorry for total me-post


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

Imogen sending you loads of positive vibes    and also    and also   

Scruffy-cant believe your dh wont be back until just before xmas, it def puts a strain on things especially with your upcoming date to cope with, I know its not the same as having your dh at home, but we are all here for you 

Helen-the 2ww always seems to last forever, but its the 1st of dec on friday, so the 5th will be here before you know it, sending you positive vibes  

Scoop-how did the scan go today?

Shelley-hope you get your appt date sorted out soon

Lynne-glad you are feeling a bit better, how did the blood test go today?

Hello to Mo and everyone else I've missed

I am still plodding on with my course with the CPN, I am dreading next week, we have got to write a piece of poetry about ourself and then read it out in front of the rest of the group, its my worst nightmare!!!!!!

LOL
Kate
Hi to everyone else


----------



## scruffyted

Kate-Thank you sweetheart, really means a lot-  Writing a poem AND reading it out loud in front of people OMG-my worst nightmare     I am sure you will be fine though.  

Imogen-   if you do test, good luck sweetheart.     

Jules-You must be testing soon sweetheart?? Sending you lots and lots of positive vibes for a BFP when you do.     

love
Scruffy xx


----------



## fragile

Hi all

cant believe so many posts!  have had a quick read but not much time so will just say 

Imogen - GOOD LUCK!!!    

scruffy you didnt say if you were an ant or dec fan   & will you please change me on the board as it says im cycling & it kind of hits me in the face as its the first thing i see  when i log on & im feeling a bit miserable at the mo. 

Lynne hope your levels are great lucky you with the morning sickness, i know it feels rotten but what a great sign! 

hi to everyone, sorry, sorry, sorry, will do a proper post soon - honest! 

lol  mo x


----------



## lotties mom

Hi All

Lynne - Congratulations, I am so pleased or you.

Imogen - Sending you positive vibes.     and lots of    .
Like you I don't think I can wait much longer so I can't really send you any  .
Today I have actually started to feel much more different.  My (.)(.) feel huge, my back is aching, I feel nauseous and I really feel like AF is lurking around the corner.  Don't know if these are good or bad signs, and I am desperate to test.  I might have to do a sneaky one tomorrow too.  Don't know if I would cope if it was a BFN though.  I have been convinced that it would not work all the way through, but today with the changes in me I actually feel a bit more positive.  Do I or don't I test, that is the question.  Will I last until Tuesday next week, I doubt it.  (I don’t understand why you have got to wait so long for the proper test.  I will only be on day 14 from EC day on my proper test day so if I test tomorrow will I be too early anyway?)
All this waiting around, it is just not fair.

Enough moaning, decisions to make.  Helen.


----------



## CJ

Good luck Imogen, everything crossed Hun really hope it good news tomorrow  

Hi Kate I really feel for you, at school I used to break out into a cold sweat when I had read out to the rest of the class. I'm fine at reading but as soon as it's out loud I go so nervous you can't understand me  
Hope goes o.k.


Hi scruffy,  Ahh I'm glad I make you laugh, think you need cheering up with DH away. Got my boxing gloves ready for that fairy (always keep them handy incase DH get out of line  )

love CJ x


----------



## fragile

sorry another quickie, was listening to radio 2 today & they were on about the robert winston programme & had a phone in etc about freezing eggs.  anyway someone said that in, i think  Italy, they dont freeze embryos just eggs so that they can be used as a kind of fresh fertilisation cycle at another attempt & that this country was lagging behind in the freezing of embryo's  instead of just freezing eggs.anyone have any info /ideas on why another country would think badly on freezing embryo's?  are there higher success rates with just freezing eggs?  just curious & just another thing to drive myself demented with!

mo x


----------



## Lynne1

wow this board is buzzing today!

Blood test was good, my level has nearly doubled in 48hrs which is what they were looking for.  It went from 315 to 553 if that means anything to anyone! I have my first scan on Dec 11th.  Should find out how many beanies there are!

Mo, I think I read that it is actually harder to freeze eggs than embryos.  Not sure if it is true.  I guess if you freeze the eggs, then you don't know how many to freeze and how many to try and fertilize so there is a lot more guess work involved.

Imogen, I think you have been very controlled holding off testing until now (you had your ET the day before mine and I tested first on Friday, although official test date was Mon).  So you are doing really well. Hope you get all the lines on the pee stick in the right places!

Helen, it is so hard to wait isn't it.  Don't test if it is really too early though as you will just make yourself worse.

Scruffy, hang in there, Xmas will be along soon and then time will go really quickly.

CJ, any tips for how to take photos of black dogs.  Ours always looks like a black shape when we try.

Lynne


Kate, good luck with poetry writing.  I don't think I could write one if I tried, especially not about myself!


----------



## CJ

Hi Mo, I don't really now about it but when we had our embies frozen they said they thaw better as embies than they do as eggs, which is what it said on that programme, thats why they froze that ladies egg with her DP sperm (the lady who no longer with her partner) because you would have a better chance of thawing o.k.
So i don't understand why other countries say different  

Lynne It's not something I've ever thought about I just click away with my (does everything it's self ) digital camera. I will say though Murphy's coat is very shiny, so I guess light bounces off it  

Forgot to say good luck to Jules and Helen, sorry   wishing you both loads of luck    

CJ xx


----------



## Imogen

Oooh, just realised I'm still on the 'inbetweenie' bit of the list - can I be changed to the 'cycling' bit asap PLEEEAAASE - just in case it makes any diff - I want to be on there quick in case it all goes pear shaped    Stupid, I know, but you do go a bit      on the 2WW don't you  Sorry 

Lynne - fantastic news about your hcg levels hun      Wow, you might even have 2 beanies!!!

Fragile - I was told (last cycle with 16 eggs and no b*** sperm) that 'there are only 1 or 2 clinics in the UK' that freeze eggs as it is technically much more difficult than freezing embies.  Don't know if that's true or they were just fobbing me off?

helen - sounds like you and I are having much the same symptoms.  I'd try to hold off for as near as day 14 post ET as you can.  Hard I know.

Well, I've just had a tricky chat with Dh who has suddenly announced he wants us to not test till SATURDAY as then 'we can be together' (quite right) but THEN GOES AND SAYS 'after we get the result you can go up to Edinburgh for the day to see your friend and take Rupert so I can get on with lots of jobs in the house' (regardless of the result).  Maybe I'm being a bit 

        

here but to ask me to wait till day 16 on the basis of us being together and then send me off on a bus 40 miles away for the day seems a bit - there isn't a smiley for it- to me!!

Maybe I'll just test tomorrow and not tell him!!! Would serve him right!!

         

Oof. What we have to put up with, huh

love to all,
Imogen.x.x.x.


----------



## Cuthbert

Hi!

Well, not unexpectedly, we got a   for this cycle. I feel more peaceful about it than I thought I would; this treatment has never exactly gone smoothly and the recent heartache and tragedy on the twins board has helped me to come to terms with how lucky we already are. We are so very very lucky to have our two fantastic, beautiful, happy, funny, loving children and we're certainly going to make the most of having such an amazing family. 

Good luck to Imogen - I hope that you have more success than us.

Love Jules


----------



## lotties mom

Hi all

When you say day 11, etc are you counting from ET day or EC day?
I tested today early, and came up with a bfn but I am hoping that it was just because I tested too early.  Either that or the Af pains are really AF pains, and not what I was hoping for.  

Promise not to test again before Sat/Sun, or is that too early again?

Helen.


----------



## shiabni12

Hi

just a quickie to send huge hugs to Jules  so sorry to hear your news

Mo- I heard a radio programme ages ago about Italian IVF services, and basically they dont freeze embies, because they are a Catholic country and believe that life begins at conception and therefore they say it is unethical to freeze embies!! I think that is the only reason they freeze eggs.

Helen-I would say you have just tested too early, but its so hard not to succumb to those pee sticks isnt it    

LOL
Kate


----------



## Imogen

Jules,

So so so sorry to hear that it hasn't worked out for you this time.
I'm glad you feel a bit peaceful about it and you are able to cherish what you have even in these sad days.  Good for you.  Your time will come.

much love to you and all your family,
Imogen.x.x.x.


----------



## Imogen

helen,

STEP AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS!!!!!     

Day 11 (esp post E/C) is MUCH too early.

Day 11 after E/T would be pushing it, but after E/C - no way.

I only got a faint pos with Rupert on day 13 after E/T last time.

Try really hard to hold on, and be glad you don't have a Dh asking you to wait till day 16, and then sending you out for the day, like mine (still fizzing...).

hold on, hun.

love, Imogen.x.


----------



## fragile

Jules so sorry hun.  not much else i can say. 

Helen day 11 post EC is way too early, that would only be day 9 post ET & so not much chance of any positive showing then.  i would wait until at least day 13 ET.  if these tests say from 1st day of period & AF (regardless of length of cycle) is 14 days after day of ovulation & EC is counted as ovulation then there really isnt much chance of even a good strong positive showing before day 11 post ET at the very earliest.  sorry that made more sense in my head   

Kate thanks, never thought of the italy/beginning of life issue re the egg freezing.   

imogen OMG!  DH would know better than to suggest anything like that to me   - good luck hun

CJ thanks, i though i had read that embies defrost better than eggs.  thinking about it that woman that went on about freezing eggs ran a clinic to freeze the eggs of women who dont want babies yet but might in the future & want to put their eggs on ice so then can use young eggs! 

scruffy hun how are you?  i know you are mad busy & i know DH is away & thats difficult with a little one to look after (my DH away again too!).  thinking of you as you are getting closer to your due date, we are here for you hun if you need a rant, hug, shoulder.... 

was really stupid today, been feeling really ill with stinking cold but feel sick & dizyy so i did another test, desptie AF being really bad last week, neg of course...why cant i just get it into my head it hasnt worked? 

Lynne congrats hun, wow only 11 days until scan! 

hi to everyone, im doing my best to catch up with what your all up to  but hello to everyone ive missed & good luck to 2WWers & cyclers  

lol  mo x


----------



## lotties mom

Hello everyone

Jules - Firstly I am so sorry to hear your news, but glad that you are being so peaceful about it.  You have a beautiful family and I am glad you take solice in that.

That you everyone else for telling me off properly.  I think it was just what I needed.  I got confused really as we test at the hospital with a pee stick, and a blood test on Tuesday which is only day day 12 after ET anyway, so I think I though 4 days ish before that (all the packs say that they work 4 days early) was about now.  From the sounds of it my hospital test early anyway.

I am going away to play my DD painting this afternoon making Christmas cards should help take my mind off it (I hope).

No more testing until Tuesday i think!!

Thank you again,
Helen.


----------



## CJ

Jules Sorry to hear you tested Negative thismoring  

Imogen are you still testing today? good luck.

Helen it's definitely too early hun, it is so hard to stay away from those pee sticks but hopefully tuesday will bring you some wonderful news   

CJ x


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Jules-Have sent you a PM, I am so so sorry to read it was negative   words are useless at a time like this but please know we are all here for you and sending you hugs  

Imogen and Mo-have updated the list, sorry head all over the place so forgot to change it   

Helen-Please don't test early      keeping everything crossed for you for when you do test.   

Mo-I am a 'Dec' fan but only if he was MUCH taller    Thank you for the hug, really means a lot to know you are here.  

Lynne-wow hun that is great news-could be    please keep us posted. 

Imogen-   to your DH!!! Oooh I'm cross for you   Cheeky man!   Good luck for testing sweetheart on Saturday, I'm not around until Sunday but will log on as soon as I get back.   

CJ-Can I borrow your boxing gloves to use on DH when he returns??    

Hi to everyone else-girls is there any other changes to the list on the front page?? Think I've updated it correctly-shout if not.

love to all
Scruffy xxxx


----------



## encore

hi girls.  imogen, good luck with testing whatever you decide.  i know i'd do it without my dh!  they can be so insensitive can't they!

good luck you too helen.

yes, i am getting pretty big.  strangers are surprised when they ask when i'm due.  lots of kicking now, but surprisingly doesnt feel like there are two in there, feels the same as it did with my dd but kicks ALL the time.  i love it though.  its a privilege to be in this position.


----------



## Imogen

Hi everyone,

Right, I've cracked (day 15 after all...) and got Dh to agree to do the test.
Awake from about 2.30am desperate to pee.
Finally, Dh gets up at 5.30 am (I've bought all sorts of junk from ebay whilst waiting...).

We open the hozzy supplied test (only 1 in house - I've been soo good).
You have to use a pipette to put the EXACT amount of wee onto the window and -  THERE'S NO PIPETTE IN THE BAG!!!!

So we guessed the amount of wee using old dog medicine syringe and I now can't tell if there's a line or not!   A faint one starts but then stops, does'nt even go all the way across the test window, defo not a bfp.  Am going to go completely mad!!!!  Chuffing hospital - they sent out half my drugs in a brown paper envelope which got torn in post and they fell out - they are complete idiots - rant, rant, sorry.

Aaargh!!!!!

love, a very stressed, Imogen.x.


----------



## Imogen

Is there anybody there

I.x.


----------



## jdrobinson

Hiya Imogen,
                  Did you buy another test or did you phone your clinic?

                                    Janet  xx


----------



## lotties mom

Oh Imogen, how frustrating for you.  After all this time and your persuading DH.

Have you been out and bought another kit?

Let us know soon.

Helen.


----------



## Imogen

Hello all,

Well, after terrible start to day, I persuaded PAU unit at local hospital to do a blood test for me (straight yes or no, no levels supplied) 


aaannnddd:

It's positive!!!  

Can't quite take it in!!!

Feel my wonderful George is watching over me and had a paw in this  

love to all,

Imogen.x.x.x.


----------



## jdrobinson

MEGA MEGA CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!

So happy for you all!!!!!!!!!!!

Lots of love Janet xxxx


----------



## sophie

Congratulations Imogen

Absolutely delighted to hear the news! What a stressful start to your day!

Sxx


----------



## lotties mom

Congratulations Imogen.  I am so happy for you both.  What a way to find out.


----------



## CJ

I'm so so pleased for you Imogen, this is such good news, I'm really happy for you, DH and of course DS. How exciting.
Do you have a scan date now? 
       

Love CJ x


----------



## encore

whey hey!!  round of applause please for george!!!!!


----------



## suzy

Hi Imogen,

Congratulations on your news. fabulous!! Great that it happened after such a crappy cycle last time.

Love,

Suzy


----------



## Lynne1

Imogen

Fabulous news, congratulations to you and DH.

Lynne


----------



## fragile

IMOGEN  huge congrats to you hun

lol  mo x


----------



## shiabni12

Imogen

Huge congratulations thats fantastic news, I am really pleased for you

    

LOL
Kate


----------



## Mish3434

Imogen, Fantastic news on your     

Shelley xx


----------



## GAIL M

Imogen,

Absolutely delighted to read your news - wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Luv
Gailx


----------



## scruffyted

Imogen

Just got back and logged on to see your news.

FANTASTIC-Congratulations. I am so so pleased for you.

         

Really think George was watching out for you  

Let me know when you want me to change the front page, wont do it until you want me to  

love
Scruffy xxxx


----------



## lisac

Imogen

Just logged on and read your fantastic news.  Congratulations to you, bet you are over the moon.  Take care of yourself and congratulations.

Lisa 
xxx


----------



## fragile

yawn - DS was calling out every hour last night until 3:45am since then he has been wide away & is currently playing with EVERY single toy he owns.  some fool gave him junk food with additives in yesterday - cursing them! 

well there seems to have been lots of good news on here lately.  any of you with BFP's got any tips?  what did you do? eat? etc.  would love to know 

hope everyone is ok 

lol  mo x


----------



## suzy

Mo,

Emma was talking about wheatgrass juice some time ago - didn't get my act together until the day before EC when I had a double shot of it from a juice place........thanks Emma . 
Love,

Suzy


----------



## Imogen

Hi everyone,

Mo - The only thing I did that I don't usually was to eat brazil nuts and rest as much as poss - not v helpful!  Sorry to hear about Ds reaction to the junk food - v tiring for all.  My MIL has just sent a HUGE choc advent  calendar for Rupert.  Choc brings up his eczema terribly so I've asked her not to send him choc.  Last year I just quietly put it away but this year of course he saw and opened it and is now upset he can't have it.  People should understand that it is important they don't have certain foods if they have a big reaction to them!  She'll now be huffy and make me feel I'm being a real kill joy.  Grrr.

Well, I'm still a bit stunned but starting to believe I'm pg (at least for now) as I'm permanantly knackered and seem to have developed a bit of a thing for clementines and pickled cauliflower (not at the same time, yet).
Called the clinic and am waiting on a scan date but hopefully end of next week.
They gave me a due date - OMG - but I'm not counting any chickens (or babies) yet - don't mean to be negative, but once you've lost one, you're never quite as confident again.  Did speak to a medium yesterday (WHAT was I thinking? Dh would go nuts!!!) who said that the baby would be fine and that I would have a girl so let's hope she's right - about the baby being fine - a girl would be nice but I don't honestly mind, as long as it's okay!!!  Goodness, can't believe I'm rattling on like this.  Sorry.

Helen - lottiesmum - are you out there, love?  Did you manage to hold off or have you tested yet  Thinking of you SOOOO much. Good luck, hun.x.x.x.

all for now,
love, Imogen.x.


----------



## lotties mom

Hi All

Hi Imogen

Bad news I am afraid.  AF arrived this morning, and we tested BFN at the hospital.

I feel kind of empty now.  DH has had to go back to work, and my Mom has been here all morning, but now she has gone, and DD is asleep I feel strange.  After being convinced it had not worked because of the problems on EC day to then seem to get some promissing symptoms (nausea, etc) to now is just strange.

Oh well, will go and try to get my head together I suppose, and at least I can have a decent drink at Christmas.

Helen.

(Sorry it is such a downer will try to be brighter next time).


----------



## Imogen

Oh Helen,

I AM SO SO SORRY that you didn't get your bfp this time. 

After all you went through on E/C day I had hoped that you might get a positive outcome - you surely deserve it.  It is so cruel when you get the symptoms from the drugs that get your hopes up, isn't it  

I expect you will feel a bit wobbly if you are now just having some quiet time in the house by yourself.  I wish I could give you a big hug but I can't so I'm sending some:


       

much love,
Imogen.x.x.x.


----------



## fragile

Helen

so sorry hun x 

mo x


----------



## Hun

Hi all,
Just checking in after my last business trip, I am back safe and sound and ready for Christmas in Englands not very green but rather pleasant land. No more travelling now until January (cycle permitting  )

Well what a lot of news.

Firstly so sorry to hear about Jules, Mo and Helens BFNs. My thoughts are with you all.

Congratulations to Imogen and Lynne on your BFPs - enjoy the next 9 months ladies!

Hello to all my other H4AM buddies - sorry no personals.

Hun xx


----------



## Scoop

Hi All
How frustrating - I have not been back at work since egg collection and forgot my password so couldn't log in at home!
So my update - last Wed's scan showed follies had finally grown to a good size - seven good ones and three maybes so we were told to come back on Fri for egg collection. To cut a long story short, they collected 9 eggs, six fertilised and we went back on Monday for ET. Unfortunately two never developed, two stopped growing on Sunday but the remaining two were five and six cells respectively so we were more than happy with that.
ET went smoothly and I rested for the rest of the day and all day yesterday with DS at my mum's. Today DH is off work and looking after DS, while I have come into work to focus on something else and also becuase it will be more relaxing than running around after DS, although that will resume tomorrow am!
Not sure what I am feeling at the moment, have a constant period type pain but assume that it is the follies filling up again and boobs are a bit tender but not drastically so. Obviously way too early for symptoms and I can't stand the endless analysing that comes with the 2ww.
I am trying lots of positive visualisation - imagining the embryos weraing sleepsuits with velcro that are attaching as we speak and trying to be as upbeat as I can.
The stimulation was so much harder than last time, I was an emotional wreck and I think I have cried all my tears throughout that time that now I just feel a bit numb and a bit "Bring it on - what will be will be" which is helping me at the moment.
Also DH had to back out of wedding on the Friday as it clashed with EC and the bride went absolutely ballistic at him, screaming at him for half an hour that he had ruined her day and betrayed her. He told her why he couldn't be her photographer but she just said she didn't care even when he said I was crying because I felt so terrible my body hadn't responded more qucikly and then it would never have clashed.
By the end of the phone call he was getting really mad with her because she was being so unreasonable and he had found her 4 other photographers willing to fill in for him but she wasn't having any of it.
So that added to the stress of last week as well and I am trying not to think that maybe this cycle was doomed from the start.
With that all out of the way and off that dreaded menopur, I am feeling more mentally balanced and much more like my old self, if you don't count the obsessive symptom-spotting and knicker-checking!
Last time I was on cyclogest so I guess this held AF at bay but this time I just had the pregnyl injections so does this mean I should be worried about AF arriving? I am so useless when it comes to knowing all the finer details of this process.
Anyway, enough me stuff - wanted to say huge congratulations to Imogen and Lynne - some good news on here for a change!
And huge hugs to Helen, my heart goes out to you but enjoy those Christmas drink(s) - i keep telling myself that at least if we get a BFN, i can drown my sorrows again!!!!
Love to all,

Scoop


----------



## Lynne1

Hi everyone,

Jules and Helen.  Big hugs.  So sorry to hear that it didn't work out for you this time.  I hope you are both coping okay and taking care of yourselves.

Scoop.  well done on the 2 embies, they sound great. Good luck with the 2ww.  It is just a horrible period of time.  It sounds like you are being quite rational at the moment.

Mo, I am not sure I did anything really different this time apart from take a good quality multivit for women and eat pineapple and brazil nuts.  I think it is just a statistics game at the end of the day.  This was our 3rd cycle since DD and there wasn't anything particulary different. Hope you have caught up on your sleep now.

Hun, glad to hear things will be a bit calmer for you with the traveling easing off.

Scruffy, you must be counting down the days until DH is back.

Imogen, how are you feeling, any symptoms yet?  I know what you mean about a due date.  I calculated mine, but I just want to take things one step at a time.  The next milestone will be my scan on Mon.  I think I will be a lot calmer after that.

Suzy, I don't know how you managed to drink wheatgrass.  I tried some tablets on a previous cycle and they were just so disgusting.  

Kate and CJ, how are you doing?

Hello to everyone else.

Not much happening here.  Work is about to get quieter for a few weeks which will be nice as I am starting to get very tired now.  I feel like crawling into bed when I get home, but that is impossible with a little one, I have to wait until she is asleep!

Lynne


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Very quick one as on my way out to a Xmas meal (one of many) , have said yes to them all because of everything! Luckily family are helping out for once, CJ need your services here hun!  
No news when DH will be home, been nearly 3 months away now except for those few days!!  

Will catch up with personals in week, but just wanted to say:

Helen-Sweetheart I am so so very sorry, my heart goes out to you. We are all here for you whenever you need to cry or shout at-sending you huge hugs hun   xx

Love to you all
Scruffy xxxx


----------



## CJ

Hi girls,

Helen I'm so sorry to read about your negative , look after each other , big hugs  

Hi Scruffy, good for you Hun, get out there and have a good time, would happily Baby sit for you (if you weren't miles away )  Can't believe how long your DH has been away, it's crazy, you definitely deserve a few nights out having a  

Scoop well done on the 2 embies, wishing you loads of luck Hun, really need a few positive on here to give hope to us all.  

Well my news is had FSH level today and it was 6.9 ,so that's fine for ES, so have my dates now and start d/r on the 21st      and I have d/r for 5 wks   so will be   DH) EC should 7th and ET 9th of FEB.

Love CJ x


----------



## jojomama

Hi - Am a bit too out of the loop for personals but just wanted to say   to Helen & Jules, I know how bewildering it feels to get those symptoms followed by AF, my last cycle was a FET which we did naturally i.e no drugs whatsoever, so I knew my symptoms weren't drug induced hormones.  It's devastating I know & it took me longer to come to terms with this bfn than the last because it was more of a loss. Go easy on yourselves & enjoy the drink!!


Scoop - we were cycling together in the summertime sending you loads of   
Jo X


----------



## shiabni12

Morning all

Helen-so, so sorry to hear about your bfn sending you loads   

Mo-sounds like the other night your ds had a similar sleep to mine last night, he has been up since half 3 this am, just not tired at all and didn't want to go back to sleep!!!!!! He didn't have loads of sleep yesterday in the day, so don't know what was wrong, mind you he's not much for sleep anyway. I feel so tired, I think I will be in bed early 2nite!!!!

Suzy-what did the wheatgrass juice taste like?

Imogen-how are you feeling? Have you got your scan date yet?

Hun-welcome back from your travels, hope you are well?

Scoop-well done on your et, the 2ww, is just such a nightmare isn't it, I hope it goes quickly for you, when is your test date? Sending you loads of positive vibes   

Lynne-good luck for scan on monday

Scruffy-cant believe your dh has been away 3mths, have you got a return date yet? Enjoy all your xmas nights out, you deserve them

Cj-so pleased to see you've got your txt dates

Hi to everyone else, its the last day of my course today and I've got to read out the poem I've written. Well actually I've written it just as a narrative, poetry is a bit beyond me!!!!! Hope it goes ok and hope I manage to get through it without crying!!!!!! Will let you know how I get on!

LOL
Kate


----------



## suzy

Wheatgrass juice - (not sure whether it was wheatgrass or wheatgerm) - anyway, it was a double shot in freshly squeezed juice, so it just tasted like juice. It was from a franchise here called "boostjuice"


----------



## Scoop

Hi
Feel very lonely as I now appear to be the only one cycling....
2ww is going as slowly as predicted. I feel a lot better today as it dawned on me yesterday that I have it in my head that I have to be miserable the whole time to have any chance of a BFP. Anyway went on my Xmas work do last night (everyone drinking except your's truly but managed to hold my own) and actually managed to stop thinking about pregnancy/2nd baby/symptoms for quite a considerable amount of time. That's when it dawned on me 0- I don't have to be miserable, I just need to stay relaxed, which I have been.
I have been resting as much as DS allows (he still naps really well so I am really lucky).
Test date is 18/12 which seems forever away at the moment and is completely overshadowing Christmas
Only symptoms to report are continued period type achey pain, massive (for me) nipples which are also slightly tender. But am sure it is still the effects of the pregnyl and EC last week.
hope everyone else is doing OK and getting ready fro Xmas, DS keeps finding the train set we bought him and wanting to play with it - monkey!
Scoop


----------



## Imogen

Oh, Scoop,

Sorry you are feeling lonely, hun!  2WW is sooo long, isn't it  I'd offer to 'go back' and join you but - NAH - maybe not!  The 18th isn't so very far away - each day is a day closer to your bfp, hopefully. 

  

Good for you though that you went on your night out. It does sometimes help to have a bit of a distraction    Lucky that your wee boy is still napping so well so you can rest up as much as poss.  Your symptoms could be the pregnyl but they could also be a good sign so here's hoping for you  

Rupert has been up since 4am (unlike him) and is rapidly going down with a cold and is all rashey - poor soul.  I am just about crying tired and it's only 11am.  
I've got my scan date for next Thurs. which seems forever away.  Dh has varicocele operation next Tues (unless they defer it) and so will be off but poorly so next week should be interesting!!! - I think he thinks that Rupert will just let him nap, watch TV and rest.  HA HA HA!

Ah, well, best go try to amuse my wee one.  I can see the video getting used later tho!

lvoe.Imogen.x.


----------



## fragile

Hi all

CJ blimey why such a long dreg? poor you (& DH!)

Scruffy - good on you going on all the nights out.  im the type to sit at home feeling miserable when actually a good night out would probably work wonders.  glad the family is helping you out while DH away.

Kate - you have my full sympathy!  my DS no longer has an afternoon nap and sleeps so much better....just not when fed additives against my wishes by playgroup.  hope your poem reading went ok - couldnt do that, ive always hated doing presentations but must be so hard to lay your feelings bare like that.  will try to get back later to see how you got on.

Suzy - i looked up that website for wheatgrass juice emma recommended ages ago, its sooooo expensive!  mind you if it works.......

Scoop - keep positive and relaxed hun,  got everything crossed for you

Imogen - laughing at your DH thinking DS will just let him re-couperate in peace!

Hi to everyone ive missed, cr*ppy day in work so a long bath & bottle of wine await

lol  mo x


----------



## shiabni12

Hi Mo
thanks for you best wishes re the reading, but after all that it was postponed until the new year because out of the 9 girls on the course only 4 of us could make it there today!!!!!! Mind you its gives me time to rewrite it as I wasn't overly happy with it!!!
By the way I've not forgot about the Lost updates, I am just waiting for Sky to catch up to where I have watched, which I think will happen this Sunday, then I can fill you and scruffy in on all the goings on, on the island!!!!!
Hope you were able to have a nice hot soak in the bath after your cr*ppy day at work, and enjoy your bottle of wine tonight.
Hi to everyone else
LOL
Kate


----------



## fragile

kate, funny i was just thinking the other day about lost, sort of lost the thrill of it really as i dont get to see it but still appreciate getting the updates.  didnt have the wine, good job as DS up half the night so would have regretted it in the morning but lovely bath & asleep by 9.30pm!!! is more time on the poem a good thing?  shame about the poem reading being put off, bet you were all geared up to do it but if it gives you a chance to "improve" it - although im sure it was fine! - then thats good

Scoop how you doing hun? - what level of madness are you on on a scale of 1-10?  1 being cool as a cucumber 10 being stressed eric

hi to everyones else, was just a quick check in, dont ever seem to be able to grab more than a couple of mins on the pooter these days, good job im a fast typer!

lol  mo x


----------



## Julz

Hello Everyone,

I am still alive and thinking of you all.  The move went OK but still no internet so Iäm sitting in this horrid smoky internet cafe typing on a bloody German keyboard which has some of the keys in the wrong place.  Hopefully have internet up and running this week and will do personals then.

I am doing fine, 11 weeks and 2 days and got my hozzi scan tomorrow so still praying there are 2 heartbeats.  Will update you all later this week.

Take care.
Julie


----------



## Scoop

Hi All
Hope all goes well for you tomorrow Julie!
I am doing OK, seven days to go and searching desperately for "a sign"!
Only symptoms to report - the last 2 nights I have felt like I was coming down with something, just a bit peaky but nothing I can put my finger on. Felt fine during the day. I also felt shattered yesterday after helping DH decorate the tree which is most unlike me but this may be due to lack of proper exercise for the last three weeks!
Boobs have also been a bit tender to the point where I don't really want to take my bra off at night.
This morning boobs still feel a bit tender (just like before period) and I feel ever so slightly nauseous.
HOWEVER, during my 2ww in the summer I imagined all sorts of symptoms and I think my mind has a horrible way of playing tricks on me. Also, with 7 days to go, I am sure some of these symptoms are stress-related. 
Either way, we will know in a week I guess.
Here's my dilemma - really don't want to test just before work next Monday - so should we test a day early on the Sunday or wait until we get home from work on the Monday? Either way we will be on our own as my mum is having DS overnight on Saturday becuase of DH's work do and again on Monday because of work. I know it's a bad idea to test early and I really regretted it in the summer because then there were 3 days of "well I still could be" but a day isn't that early is it?  
Hello to everyone else and catch up more soon.

Scoop


----------



## ClaireB

Hello everyone

I've been loitering around these boards for months now!  And I'd like to join in please.

I have a lovely daughter from my first ICSI and she was 1 last week.  I have been trying to not want another baby (if that makes sense!).  I have tried to tell myself that I should be happy with what I have (and I am very happy with her honest!). But I've given up trying to tell myself that now!  I want another one!  

Am due to have a 2nd round of ICSI in Feb/Mar.  So I'm 2/3 months early really but just wanted to chat!

Claire


----------



## raffles

Hello everyone

I've been popping in and out of these boards for a while now and I think it's time I joined.

I have a daughter from my 1st ICSI and she will be one on the 20th of this month.  I really feel I am ready to try again, however my DP seems a bit reluctant as we had a bit of a scary time at the birth, emergency section due to possible complications with the baby's heart and head, but thank god she is perfect! so got some persuasion to do there  

I hope you are all well and we have plenty of   and   flying around the board.

Thanks

Raffles

Claire


----------



## Imogen

Hi All,

It's soooo quiet on here! 

Julie - good luck for your scan tomorrow, hun. 

Scoop - oooh, the agonising of the 2WW - horrible, isn't it?
Hard to tell whether the symptoms are pg ones or tx ones - I know - but being shattered from decorating the tree sounds promising to me  
Testing early - well, I was a total saint this time (partly because I was too scared to test early and get a neg and then secretly hope it would turn pos but be sure it wouldn't - that kind of thing).  A day early isn't much, but then if you regretted it in the summer - eek.  Good luck whatever you decide. 

Well, I'm in for a long week.  Dh has his operation tomorrow then Thurs at 11 is the 6+2 scan.  Just wish it was Thurs at about 11.20 (and that it's good news!!)


Hello to Lynne, scruffy, fragile, CJ, Kate, Suzy, Jo, Hun and anyone else I've missed.

Welcome to Raffles and Claire.  

Big hello to Helen.  Hope you are doing okay hun.  Thinking of you.

speak soon,
Imogen.x.


----------



## amanda_hd

Hello lovely H4AM ladies

I was here last May and most recently Sep when i was trying again with my little snowbabies, unfortunately they did not stick and i am cycling again.

This time things have changed though as i have made the decision to change clinics - just felt that standards were slipping a little bit and wanted better care and also need toddler care on tap.  So i will be staying with my MIL in Notts while i cycle.  I start the dreaded buserlin on Thursday - no booze for me this xmas - but need to lose some pounds  .

Do i have any H4AM cycle buddies out there


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

welcome to all the new members of H4AM look forward to getting to know you all 

Scoop-I really feel for you, its so hard, you feel like your body is giving you really good signals one day and then the next day it can feels so different. I really hope the next 7days go by fast for you  

Imogen-yes it is quiet on here at the mo, everyone must be getting ready for xmas!!!!  Hope dh,s operation goes ok and good luck for your scan on thurs, will be thinking of you

Julie-good to see you back on the board, glad the move went well and hope it was good news at the scan today

Well my ds seems to have undergone some kind of personality transplant in the last few days, he has been unbearable, I'm giving him the benefit of the doubt and think that it is his back molars coming through...otherwise if its not that I think its his terrible 2s and its going to be hell!!!!!!!! 

Hi to everyone else, hope you all had a good weekend

LOL
kate


----------



## Lynne1

Hi everyone,

It is quiet around here isn't it.

Scoop, hang in there.  I don't know what is the best thing to do with early testing or not.  I have held out to the proper day on some cycles and tested early onl others.  Both are equally frustrating if you ask me.  I guess if you hold out to the test day, then at least you get the correct result so you don't have to agonize fi you have tested too early. Good luck with the waiting.

Kate, hope ds is behaving himself.  Sometimes I worry about dd's behaviour, she definitely seems to be trying to exert her independence. I guess it is just a stage they go through.  they certainly know how to push all the righ buttons sometimes though.

Imogen, good luck with the DH operation and the scan.

Hi to Claire and Raffles,

Scruffy, any idea when DH is coming home yet?

Hi to everyone else who I have missed.

I had my scan today and saw one little sac beating away.  The nurse was convinced there were going to be 2, but I am perfectly content with 1.  I have another scan in 2.5 weeks and then I think I will transfer to my regular doctor is all is well.  I am waiting on blood test results and then hopefully I can give up progesterone.  I have been doing injections for a month now and I don't have any space left on my rear that doesn't hurt!  Morning sickness is kicking in for real now, I am gagging all over the place.  Work is going to be fun.  Well, off to put up the tree now as we haven't got around to doing it yet.

Hope everyone is doing okay.

Lynne


----------



## Scoop

Hi
Thanks for all your messages of support - I am logging on obsessively at the moment and it's nice to know you are all out there! Symptom watch for me - last night i thought my boobs were going to fall off, they were so tender. Nipples were huge and red (TMI) - even DH commented. we went to see The Holiday as my mum has DS on Monday nights and it was fab but I wasn't concentrating as much as I should have been as I was so focused on whether boobs were sore or not!
However, this morning it has largely gone away although they are still a bit tender, nothing like last night.
I am so sick of reading into every little twinge - it's driving me nuts! 
Six days to go...
Re: early testing, I really don't want to test early as it made things much harder in the summer so might wait until I get home from work on the Monday. As that will be 18 days post EC and 14 days post ET, it won't matter that I am not testing first thing will it? If it doesn't show me a BFP then at least DH and I can go out and get blind drunk to drown our sorrows...
Lynne, good news about my scan, you must be really pleased!
Imogen, hope all goes well with DH's op and the scan. Let us know the outcome as soon as you can!
Hi to Claire and Raffles!
Julie, hope the scan went OK.
Kate, I know what you mean - DS is really starting to show his independence now, tizzies when he doesn't get his own way and everything! The other day he was screaming becuase he was in his buggy going round the shops and wanted to get out but I wouldn't let him (it was too busy!) People look at you as if you are a terrible mother and I was just ignoring him but only because I know he calms down on his own eventually.
These are testing times aren't they?
Having said that I can't wait to pick him up tonight and look forward to our 3 days together as they pass much more quickly than when I am at work.
Ho hum, roll on next Monday!

Love
Scoop


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Just a flying post-i am silly busy at the moment:

Welcome to Raffels, Amanda and Claire-lovely to see you posting here, not all of us are cycling at the moment but we are all hoping for another miracle so just join right in with our chats  

Scoop-Sweetheart the 2ww is soooo hard, we read into every symptom good and bad, i sat on here hour after hour reading everything into the symtoms I did or didn't have   Try not to test early other wise I will send the    round!! Keeping everything crossed for you hun, so so hope it is a wonderful bfp for you.   

Lynne-Congratulations on your scan and seeing a little heartbeat, fantastic news   what is your EDD so i can put it up on our 1st page?   I haven't got my tree up yet or even wrote any cards, so behind this year with all what is going on  

Imogen-Good luck for your scan on Thursday, will be thinking of you.     

Hi to everyone else, I will catch up very soon-DH is due home this weekend!!!! Not sure how I feel about it to be honest, 3 months on my own and all that....He will be going back in January and has told me won't be taking any time of as needs to catch up with all his other work!! Apart from Christmas and Boxing day of course-mmm think we need to sit down and have a long chat in the new year, this is not how I want our marriage or family life to be.....

love to you all

Scruffy xxxx


----------



## jojomama

Hi ladies, just an update on me, whilst wandering through the cat food aisles in asda yesterday my clinic phoned to advise me to have no further treatment til I have lap done, they think my endo may have deteriorated.  I am heartbroken can't believe I may not even be a candidate for ivf .  Really upsetting to think that the chem pg wasn't down to my little fighter of an embie but me.  So sad.


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

jojomama-so sorry to read your read your news, that is a terrible blow for you, sending you a big  , do you have any idea of when you will be able to have a lap done? 

Scruffy-glad to hear that your dh will be back this weekend, but I can completely understand your mixed feelings and need for a chat with him in the new year, you said on your post that you are really busy at the mo....are you busy doing lots of  lovely Christmas things at the minute?

Lynne-glad to hear your scan went well, its amazing to see that hb fluttering away isn't it!!!! Any news on the progesterone yet?

Scoop-how are you holding up today? Only five sleeps to go   

Mo-how are things?

We put up our xmas tree on monday, ds managed to smash most of the baubles before they were even on the tree, so we've decided just to go for lights and tinsel this year!!!!! He is amazed by the lights and keeps trying to blow them out!!!!! I took him on a Santa and Steam train ride today, which was lovely but he wasn't really interested in Santa, he liked the Clown better. Other than busily preparing for Christmas not much else going on here at the mo

Hope everyone else is ok, its been really quiet on here recently

LOL

Kate


----------



## CJ

Just a quick one as I'm about to watch the prog on BBC1 , but kate thats so funny about your DS blowing out the fairy lights my woo do the same   it's so cute isn't it.
Hi to everyonexx 
CJ xx


----------



## Julz

Hi Folks,

I'm only going back a few pages to do personals so I really hope I don't miss anyone.

Cuthbert - so sorry to hear of your BFN.  I'm glad you feel peaceful about this and hopefully you and DH can enjoy christmas with the twins without this upsetting you too much.  Take care.

Jules - so sorry to hear it was negative, sending you lots of hugs, please keep in touch with us all.

Encore - congrats on the twins hun, are you much bigger than you were in your last pregnancy.  I'm also lucky enough to be pregnant with twins, I'm 3 months at the moment but not sure if I'm showing or any bigger than I was with the last pregnancy.  Any advice would be much appreciated.

Imogen - congratulations on your BFP, well done to you and DH.  Good luck with scan today, can't wait to hear you news.

Lynne - congratulations on your BFP, and I'm glad the scan went well.  This thread is going to be getting very busy with us pregnant ladies.  Let's hope it continues.

Fragile - BFP tips.....I've only got 4 tips, get assisted hatching, no hot baths, eat pumpkin seeds and drink plenty of water, worked for me twice.

Helen - so sorry to hear AF arrived and you tested BFN, big hugs.  I hope you are feeling much better now and looking forward to x-mas with DH and DD.  Enjoy

Scoop - well done with EC and ET.  Hope you are resting up.  What a cow that bride was, it's not as if her day was ruined, I hope she had a crap wedding and I hope it rained too.  Keep you chin up 18th Dec isn't far away now.  Tiredness and sore boobs are great signs.  Keep away fom the evil pee sticks Scoop!!!

CJ - fab news you've got dates now, bit of a drag though d/r for 5 weeks!!!  What!!!  Why  Have they no idea how you feel when d/regging!!!

Claire & Raffles - welcome to the board and don't be silly no one is ever too early to join.  The more the merrier.

Amanda - welcome and I hope the Buserelin isn't giving too many side effects.  

Kate - ah yes personality changes in children....funny old thing that as DD has turned into the devil child lately and I spend most of the day telling her off and pulline her off furniture.  I was in the kitchen yesterday and she shouted on me, when I got to the livingroom she was jumping up and down on the dining room table and looking dead chuffed.....this happened 3 times.  My hair is going to be grey by x-mas.

Scruffy - glad to hear DH is back at the weekend, I'm really pleased for you.

Jo - so sorry to hear of your chemical pregnancy, you must be devastated.  Also so sorry to hear your endo may have deteriorated.  You must try and stay positive, it's not the end of the world and I'm sure you will still be a candidate for IVF.  Big hugs.

As for me I had my scan on Monday and the twins are fine.  One was jumping about daft and the other one seemed more chilled out.  Confusion with the dates though.  My clinic and midwife have gave me due date of 29th June but the stupid doc at the hozzi is ignoring these dates and is going on the baby's measurements which on Monday were 11wks and 10.5wks so has said my due date is 5th July.  Aagghh!!!  So now don't know if I'm 11 weeks or 12 weeks.

I know you're all going to hate me but I've had no morning sickness at all.  I felt sick from weeks 6 - 8 but it just disappeared.  I think I'm just weird as I didn't have any sickness in my last pregnany either.  I know I'm really lucky.  I had a little scare around 8 weeks and lost a little blood and some days have a funny discharge with little brown bits in it (TMI sorry).  Has anyone else suffered this.

Sorry if I've missed anyone and good luck to all those cycling/on 2WW.

Julie


----------



## Scoop

Hi Girls
Not feeling so positive today - had really tender and heavy boobs (for me) up until yesterday and spent the day alternating between thinking AF about to appear and feeling it was a good sign. I don't feel tired, I have occasional period pain twinge and boobs thing comes and goes. The only thing is that I usually suffer from IBS (Bloatedness) but this disappeared when I was pregnant before. I haven't felt any of the symptoms since ET - only thing I have to cling onto at the mo.
Oh well, not long to go
Sorry, DS about to wake up so no time for personals will be back tomorrow!

SCOOP


----------



## encore

scoop, hang in there.  i never know with symptoms, half the time i dont know if i'm imagining things or not.  thinking of you over the weekend.  well done for resisting the early pee stick test.

scruffy, my dh is living  in sydney atm.  wierdly, i am entirely used to being without him. even though its hard looking after a toddler on my own and being pg.  though he does come down every fortnight or so for the weekend, so not like your situation really.  i'm lovin' having the bed to myself.

julez, i am much bigger this time.  MUCH bigger.  but wasnt 'till about 16 weeks that i began to balloon.  i dont get sick either so we are lucky.  though between 8-10 weeks i did get a bit of a funny feeling each day at about 3ish.  wierd.  movements dont feel different to only one baby.  its just that they are ALLthe time.  its lovely though.  also i got a painful pelvis last time - just when doing akward movements while bending legs....like gettin gin and out of the car, rolling over in bed etc.  that kicked at about 35 weeks with my first, but its quite painful already.  i'm just over 25 weeks.  had scan the other day.  all fine, babies bang on average.

havent had time to read the rest of the posts so hope the rest of you are well.  i wish you lot would win this test match in perth and make the ashes series a bit more exciting!!!


----------



## CJ

Hi girls just a quick one as going out to get hubby from his Xmas lunch do, but just had to come on to say my drugs have arrived!!!      felt a bit nervous sick when I saw the 5 lots of buserilin and all the needles (I've got 2 injections packs this time with two sharps boxes) so it's more stuff than I've had to have before. It's only when you see it staring back at you then it sinks in. Very exciting too of course and as I went to see friends little baby last night he's got me even more baby broody and I'm getting all excited about the fact were getting this chance to try again. Just hope everything in the vials and bottles do their stuff over the next 7wks or so. 

Love 

CJ x


----------



## Imogen

Hi,

Just a quick catch up from me!

CJ - fantastic your drugs have arrived.  Makes it all seem very real and imminent.
I hope they do their stuff for you too, hun.x.

Encore - great news about the babies being all fine on the scan - always very reassuring.  Sorry to hear your pelvis pains.  I had horrible SPD from 8 weeks last time, so I have every sympathy.

SCOOP -hang on in there, hun!!!  I had less symptoms this time than with my Rupert cycle.  You just can't blooming tell with this IVF stuff we all have to endure!  Keep going and keep taking care of yourself and keep hoping and keep away from the evil pee sticks!!!   Much love and babydust to you.


Jojomama - sorry you had such an important call in the supermarket and that you are feeling so sad about it.  Maybe there is something they can do prior to you having more tx that might make it more likely to suceed?  Thinking of you.  Hope you hear more helpful stuff from them soon.

Fragile - I drank lots of water (well, I tried) and ate brazil nuts this time.  Other than that I think it's mostly plain luck whether it works or not to be honest but I do think it's worth taking care of yourself by eating well and often and resting as and when and trying to avoid stress (HA!!!) if you can.  Anything you feel you want to do (other than chain smoke and drink gin!) probably will 'help' too 

Lynne - great about the scan, hun   Are you getting many symptoms yet

Also want to say hello to Scruffy - Dh back - yeah!!! - hope he knows to fit in with your routine, having been away so long!!!

Also hello to Helen, Jules and Cuthbert and Hun.  Sorry if I've missed anyone!

Well, its' been an interesting week in our house.  
Dh had his variococele embolisation operation on Tues and is feeling quite sore and miserable with it poor thing.  I am feeling a bit rough - think I've got a bit of OHSS still  Result is NEITHER OF US wants to roughhouse with Rupert or even pick him up / run after him etc when  needed.  Very trickey when you are both 'fragile' at the same time, LOL!

Went for my scan yesterday, at 6+2w.  and the good news is they found one good strong heartbeat!!!!  SO VERY VERY RELIVED.  Still a long way to go but a great moment for all of us.  They did also think I had an ectopic pg as well - lots of concern in the room all of a sudden - but on examination they think it is just an enormous cyst as a result of OHSS.  My ovaries are still feeling v v sore so that does make sense.  Very relieved not ectopic - hope cyst wont' be a prob?  anyone else had this
So good good good news for us and very relieved - did I say that already, LOL

Must dash as Dh bravely trying to vacuum and Ds giving him hell  and as it's nearly 6pm I should really do something about dinner, LOL.

love to all,

Imogen.x.x.x.

ps next scan date is 28 Dec.
Due date is 3 Aug (eek!).


----------



## fragile

Hi all

Scruffy - glad DH is back, just got mine back after 3 weeks away and the house is a tip already!!

JoJo- so sorry for your news hun.  hugs to you.

Kate - tinsel & lights - what a nice minimal look!  

Lynne -congrats on your scan so glad all is well

CJ - take it the prog on BBC was robert winston.  thats the first one ive been able to watch but it got me thinking with excitement about the prospect of using my frosties.  wow! how exciting your drugs arriving!!!

Julie- our clinic say from the day of ET you are the equivalent of 2weeks pregnant so at the end of 2ww when you get your BFP you are 4 weeks pregnant if that helps with your dates.

Scoop- so hard to keep positive i know but i hope the lack of IBS is a good sign for you hun.

Encore - wow 25 weeks already.  can only imagine how big & uncomfortable you are poor thing

Imogen-congrats on your scan!

welcome to Claire B, Claire Rafles (that is going to cause confusion!) and Amanda

Emma-you still around?

well no news from me just popping on to try to keep up, i seem to have missed loads of news!

lol  mo x


----------



## Scoop

Hi 
Well after feeling really positive last night as I felt really crap I woke up this morning with AF in full flow. Absolutely gutted, had planned for every sceanario but periods have always been so irregular that I never dreamed that this would be the way it all ended.
I guess you're still supposed to take the PT aren't you? Think that's what the clinic advises...Just so sad but I know it'll be OK and we still have DS.
Guess we'll look again at trying next year but for now I would be happy not to see another syringe or an internal scan thingy ever again!!!
Be back later when feeling a bit more cheery
Thanks for all your support and I'm so sorry it wasn't better news.

Scoop


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Scoop

Sweetheart, i am so so very sorry that AF arrived. It's hard enough to get a neg but to not even get to test day is so upsetting.   Sending you huge hugs hun and we are all here if you need us- 

Please take care of yourself  

lots of love

Scruffy xx


----------



## Julz

Scoop - really really gutted for you hun, big hugs from me to you.  You are right you still have DS and enjoy every minute of it, looks like his birthday will be soon so something for you and DH to focus on in the meantime.  Take care.

Encore - hope your pelvis isn't giving you too much trouble.  I had painful hips the last time and used to wake up in the middle of the night and have to bang it with my fist to get rid of the pain......not looking for to getting it again.  It is true what they say though, all those aches and pains disappear the minute you have your baby.  Not long to go now for you eh, are you planning a normal birth?

CJ - how exciting, you must be pretty nervous too.  I remember opening my drugs when I got them and thought oh my god, can I remember what to do, first time was a bit scary but I soon got the hang of it.  Happy jabbing!!!

Imogen - fab news about the heartbeat, what a lovely christmas present.  Take it easy, it takes a while to recover.  At my 8 weeks scan at the clinic my doc said my ovaries were still pretty enlarged and made a joke about if I moved too quick I would feel my ovaries swinging about....not very funny....but it was actually true.  Relax as much as you can.  Did you have all your treatment in Dundee or Edinburgh?  I had my first treatment in 2004 in Edinburgh but sadly got BFN.

I've had a crap weekend so far, DD got admitted to hospital yesterday morning, I was shocked.  She had a high temp on Thu and Fri morning and a dry nappy on Friday morning so I took her straight to the docs who took one look at her and her throat and said she will need to be admitted.  Hospital done some tests and she has a viral infection in her throat which can't be treated with anything so in the meantime she won't eat or drink and has been on a drip since yesterday morning.  I stayed with her last night and she started to puke around 10pm and her temp soared to 40.5 and took 2 different drugs to shift it over a 3 hour period.  Oh and her drip alarm started going off at 3am as she'd pulled it too far in her sleep so I'm absolutely knackered.

DH is staying with her tonight so I can get a sleep and said her temp has been stabalised again and she's drinking water now, thank god.  Looks like it will be Mon/Tue before she'll be home but I'm still worried sick about her.  

Hope everyone else is having a better weekend than me.

A very tired Julie


----------



## Hun

Just a really quick one from me, sorry I have been so useless of late but I am here reading....

Scoop - so sorry it was bfn hun. I know what you mean when AF starts, you feel cheated that you never even got to test. I know that is how I have felt with my last 2 BFNs anyway. Sending huge hugs your way.

Imogen - great news on your scan

Julz - glad all is well with the twinnies, and sending positive vibes for your DD that she gets well soon. 

Love to everyone else, special thoughts to Emma - are you still reading sweetie, and how are things?

Hun xx


----------



## CJ

Hi Julz, oh I'm so sorry about DD how scary for you all, it's awful when they are ill but having to go to hossie and drips etc thats so scary. At least she's in the best place at that moment and the Dr's can help her get better. I know people always say it but there are so many bugs going round at the moment. Charlie was ill last Friday until Wednesday then he started eating and being happy again at which point Finley took over has as been ill ever since. He's had high temps and has a cold and a sore throat for the pass couple of days and today was so sad as he cried every time he coughed  Have put his sensor pad back under his bed as he's coughing so much he's being sick and I'm such a nervous mummy about choking.
Sending her loads of get well hugs, and i hope you manage to get some rest too.

Hi scoop so sorry it was a bfn, I would still do a hpt just because miracles can happen I know I bleed like an AF on my positive TX cycle, I know you have your DS but I imagine your wishing this for him as much as your selves and that makes it so much harder  

Hi Scruffy how are you doing Hun, not read through the thread recently , when is hubs home? I can't remember. What happening with doing/starting your FET have you decided anything?((Hugs to you sweet))

Hi Mo yes I have been watching that prog, when are you thinking of using your frosties? You know my two are FET so it can work and work well  Very excited now drugs are here but just seeing the amount is scaring me

Hi Imogen lovely news on your scan, can't wait to hear about the next one, so nice to read some good news on here  sorry your both feeling at bit sore but all for a good cause now  

Love CJ x


----------



## Imogen

Hi everyone,

Scoop - so so so sorry it sounds like a neg for you this time.  It is still worth testing on 'the day' but I don't expect you feel very hopeful.  I never even made it to test day last tx and it is really grotty for that to happen.  Sending you lots of hugs and love.  

      

Julz - so sorry to hear about DD being ill.  Obviously in the right place if it took that time to get her temp under control!  Sounds like you've all had a very rough few days - you must be knackered!!  Hope she (and all of the rest of the family) have had a quieter weekend and are feeling rested and a bit brighter.  
I've had all 3 of my tx at Dundee - they are a bit odd there and you get a VERY basic service, but their stats are good and we've been very lucky.

All okay here.  'Morning' sickness is kicking in now - had bad dose of it y'day in centre of Edinburgh trying to do Chrimbo shopping - thought was going to be sick on the bus on the way home (lovely!) - staggered off feeling green.  Was sick with Ds from 8 wks till the morning he was born, so may be in for a long haul.  Not complaining, mind;  Have decided we are going down to see Dh's (weird) family over Christmas for a couple of days and am going to announce pg then.  Should be fun as his sister recently told us that she thought we 'were highly irresponsible to have had Rupert' (as we are hard up) so I can just see her face when we say we are having another (she has also come out with jems such as: 'good job its not twins, you'd never cope' and 'why don't you get a job instead of just sitting around with Rupert all day' etc etc.  Ooof.

love to all, Imogen.x.x.x.


----------



## Scoop

hi
Well as predicted got a BFN this morning. After the way AF has been this time, it would have been a huge shock to see anything different! Why is it that AF is always worse after tx as if to kick you while you are really down?
Feel a lot better today - didn't wake up crying anyway! - and got my head around thinking about trying again in the New Year. Small problem - DH would be happy if we never tried again so have got some issues to address there. He hates what it does to me and how much it costs - but these are small sacrifices when it works! He also hates that it's his fault we're forced to do ICSI but I have to say I try not to think that way as I see it as our problem and not just his. My sister's husband had leukaemia three years ago (in remission at the mo) and I always remind him I would rather have IF probs than that. this stuff is just so hard though.
I feel so cheated that I never made it to test day and so sad as I had really thought it had worked when I felt so bad on Friday night - as it turned out it was obviously AF-related - how cruel that the "symptoms" are so similar!
So - plan of action - 
Call clinic today and arrange a follow-up appt - have some questions over why stimming was such a nightmare.
DS at my parents' tonight so meal out and lots of wine for us
Enjoy Christmas !!

Enough about me - Julz, hope DD is getting better, what a worry for you.
Imogen, sorry to hear you are feeling so rough, Hope it doesn't spoil your Christmas.
Hun, CJ, thanks for your kind messages
Scruffy, thanks for your support too - could you take me off the cycling bit at the beginning now though? Thanks!

Love
Scoop


----------



## Imogen

OH,      Scoop,

I'm so sorry it was as suspected.

Hats off to you for being so positive and constructive a bout it.  Hope you win your Dh round over Christmas.

Hope you have a lovely meal and lots and lots and lots of lovely wine tonight.

love, Imogen.x.x


----------



## fragile

scoop so sorry hun, nothing more i can say.  enjoy the wine - its been a while since you had some- & the lie in you can have tomorrow with DS at grandparents.  thinkin of you

lol  mo x


----------



## scruffyted

Scoop-sweetheart

I am so sorry hun, really hope your DH comes round to having another try  

Sending you huge hugs    We are all here for you. 

Much love

Scruffy 
xx


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Will be doing a new list soon, so can you let me know where you are at, ie:Cycling, inbetweens, EDD etc.

Thank you girls.

Hope you are all ok and getting organised for Christmas??    

love
Scruffy xx


----------



## suzy

Scoop,

So sorry it didn't work for you. 

Big hug,

Love,

Suzy


----------



## ClaireB

Hi

Scoop - I know I've just joined and we don't know each other but I just wanted to say how sorry I am it didn't work for you this time.  

Julz - Again I know we don't know each other but I hope your little one is better and home with you now. 

Claire B


----------



## Julz

Scoop - really sorry AF arrived, big hugs from us all.

Scruffy - EDD twins 29th June.

Just a quick update, DD was discharged from hospital this morning and is having a nice long nap at the moment.  I really was worried and have no idea what parents go through with children who have cancer or other fatal illnesses.  I really am lucky.


----------



## Scoop

Hi
Feeling a lot better today, except a weird sensation that I haven't experienced for the last 8 weeks - a hangover!!!!!!!
Went out with DH last night for a meal and drank one glass too many of vino- oh well!
Had a good chat and decided we will try again in the New Year after having a bit of a break and a follow up appt at the clinic.
We are agreed on this for now. DH just hates what the tx does to me, to our finances and that our life is on hold for those two and a half months. But I am not ready to give up yet on our dream of a second baby!
Can anyone help - I have a list of questions to ask the clinic and one of the things I really want to know is whether I could take anything next time to stop AF coming so soon? My womb lining was just as it should have been but once I had had the last pregnyl injection (day after transfer) that was the last drug I used. Not that I'm complaining but has anyone had more success with gestone jabs and do you think I should mention this?
Julz, glad to heard DD is better, waht a worry for you!

Hi to everyone else.

Love
Scoop


----------



## Imogen

Hi Scoop,

Glad to hear you made the most of your night out  
Glad that you and Dh have agreed when to try again - sounds great.

Re drugs after E/T - my clinic give 400mg of progesterone pessary (yakky things) to take to support the lining of the womb.  They only give 11 days worth as 'by then the embryo will either be producing it's own supply or it won't and you will get AF'.  Hmm.  As I've had a number of miscarriages, with my Rupert cycle I took them until 12 weeks and I'm doing the same this time.  Don't know if this would be relevant to your tx but thought I'd mention it.

love, Imogen.x.


----------



## Hun

Hi All

From a very foggy cambridge - and its absolutely brass monkeys out there.

Scoop, sorry it was a confirmed BFN sweetie. I wanted gestone this time too, but my clinic doesn't prescribe it (i wonder why  not ). It is worrying when you don't get to test date.

Julz- glad DD is safely home. When your little ones are ill there is just no pleasure in anything.

Hi to everyone else...

Scruffy for your list, baseline 4th January.
My drugs arrived today, yippee!! I am on such a low dose of Gonal F this time, and still have some left from last go, that my whole drugs bill only came to £160!!! I just love Applied Dispensary Services they are so good! Anyone had Luveris before tho- there appear to be no mixing/stabbing syringes with them, not sure what to do about this

Did the last of my shopping today...I am praying that there will be one more in our family to buy for next year.

Love to all
Hun xx


----------



## amanda_hd

Hi ladies

Snuggled up on my couch as my house is sooooo chilly!!! 

Hun - We are cycle buddies, i have my baseline scan on 3 January, wish my drugs bill was as low as yours  
Scoop - sorry to hear about your BFN, regarding progesterone - every treatment i have done has had pessary support after ET 1 in the morning and 1 at night pretty yukky but have to do them until test day and if + you have to continue until 12 weeks.
Julz - Sorry to hear that your DD has been ill, Georgia was kept in hospital for 1 week when she was ill at 4 months old and it was bloody awful.  I got to stay with her but after 5 days i had to switch with DH as i was soooo knackered.  Good news that your twins are doing well.
Imogen - hope you are feeling better, morning sickness is pretty grim - i had it until 20 weeks with Georgia and lost weight (gained it all and then some in the remaining 20 weeks though   - remember plenty of fluids.

Sorry if missed anyone as just pooping by and pretty hard to type reclining.

Have been injecting buserlin for 5 days now, feeling pretty crampy but not doing too bad trying to keep upbeat and working on my PMA as feeling pretty downbeat after my 2 recent BFNs.  Crossing my fingers and toes that it is 4th lucky after our 1st super success!!

Love and dust to all

Amanda


----------



## Julz

Scoop - have you tried assisted hatching?  Something to think about or even ask the clinic, it worked for me twice - they usually say it's not offered to younger woman but I needed this done on both cycles as my outer shell was too thick, I was 29 on one cycle and 32 on the next.  Also with both my BFP's I had progersterone right up until 12 weeks, 1st pregnancy it was in the form of pessaries 3 times a day and in this pregnancy it was in the form of gel only once a day.  Oh I also wear by eating pumpkin seeds from EC.

Hangover....What's that again?  Hope you're feeling better now.


----------



## fragile

Hi all

just a real quick one, havent really read posts will try to get back later but wondered if anyone had any info on assisted hatching.

sure i read somewhere that the embies develop harder coating when frozen & that assisted hatching can help.  not sure if i should ask about this or if my clinic even do this so just wanted a bit of info if anyone thought it was worth ago with my last ever chance with my only 2 frosties.  does it damage the embies?  is the success rate higher? does it cost loads more?  etc hope someone can help

caught up in christmas madness & have very little time but will try to pop on over the next couple of days to catch up with all the postings

lol  mo x


----------



## Julz

Mo,

I would definately go with AH if it's an option, especially if it's frosties.  I've had it on my last 2 cycles as I have a thick outer shell for my age.  I researched a bit on the web before having this procedure and found that success rates do tend to be higher, but again their are pros and cons of every procedure.  I think there is a slight chance it could damage the embies, however my daughter is perfectly normal and so far the twins seem to be growing normally.    I know at my clinic it only cost be 195 euros to have the AH, so not a great deal of money for a better chance of success.

Hope this helps.

Julie


----------



## Scoop

Hi 
Thanks for all your messages - feeling a lot better today. 2 of the girls from my baby group came over - one has just had a baby and one is pregnant and due in April. They both knew about TX. Thought it would be really hard but it was great to see them and their children play so well with DS. Thoguht I was fine until the little girl asked to hold the baby - well that just about set me off wondering if DS will ever get to hold a baby brother or sister. I hope so - so much!!!!!
I wonderned about the pessaries - I had them with DS because I had mild OHSS but the clinic don't offer them unless you produce more than a certain number of eggs. I will add this to my list of questions. Julz, thanks for the tip about pumpkin seeds, no hardship as I love them! Will also ask about AH.
Glad to hear we have 2 more cycling soon - lots of luck to you both, I am thinking about another go in April? We are off to Egypt at the beginning of the month so might wait until after that. At the moment it's all I can think about (Still!) but hoping this will wear off as we get back into our normal routine. Life is on hold for so long it's hard to break the habit of TX and IF obsessing!
Love
Scoop


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all from a very chilly Peak District!!!!!! It certainly felt more Christmassy this morning with the frost!!!

Scoop-so sorry to hear about your bfn. But glad that you feel able to make plans for future txt. I used progesterone pessaries 200mg twice a day on all of my cycles and then, when I got my bfp I had to continue them for 16wks.

Julie-good news on the scan, glad to hear that dd is back home and recovering, hope she is fighting fit for Santa. You mentioned in one of your posts about a discharge, I had that during my pregnancy with ds for about the first 4mths or so, most of the time it was just spotting really but every few weeks it would turn into a bleed, I had about 3 emergency scans, but they were always ok. Then it just stopped...the docs just said it was one of those things!!!!! It can be very worrying though and I think i got a bit obsessed about it!!!!!

CJ and Hun-glad to hear that your drugs have arrived

Imogen-good news about your scan, how is the morning sickness? Has your dh recovered from his op?

Amanda-how are you doing with the buserlin side effects?

Mo-When do you think you will be able to use your frosties? I've had 3 FETs the last one resulting in ds, but never had assisted hatching, to be honest I dont think my clinic do it, but I suppose its always worth asking them their opinion on it. We could be FET cycle buddies next year then?!

Scruffy-how are things with you? I am still an in-betweenie for the list.

Well dh and I had a long talk the other night re txt, we were going to wait until June07 to start using our remaining frosties, but we've decided to try and bring it forward, so in the new year I am going to call the clinic and get an appointment with our consultant and see when they can fit us in!!!!! It feels quite exciting to think we could be cycling in a few months, but also a bit scary!!!!!! 

Hi to anyone I've missed, hope you are all ready for Santa?!

LOL
Kate


----------



## Lynne1

Hi everyone,

Scoop, sorry to hear about your bfn.  I hope you are coping okay.  It is great news that you will try again in next year.  At least they will know exactly what dose of stims to start you off with so the cycle should be much better.  Re the progesterone question, I had to have injections until test day and then until 6 weeks.

Julz, glad to hear DD is better and out of hospital.  That must have been really worrying!

Scruffy, my due date is 05/08/07.  Seems like a long way away.  How is life with having DH home?  I hope things are going okay.

Hun, Amanda and CJ, good luck with the downregging.

Imogen, I have morning sickness as well.  It's not much fun is it!

Hello to Mo, Kate, the Claires, Suzy and anyone I have missed.

Not much to report with me. I am off work now until Jan 2, yipee.  This means I can take a nap everyday which is nice as I am so tired all the time.  I have another scan next week, so hopefully everything is okay.

Lynne


----------



## fragile

Julie thanks for the info on AH, no harm in me asking the clinic.  glad all is well with the twins bet you are growing nicely!

Scoop so glad meeting up with expectant friend & new baby friend was ok.  i know it does feel like life is on hold, feel like an addict sometimes waiting for my next go thinking of nothing but tx & 2ww. Egypt is something nice you have to look forward to.

wow Kate june 07 would have been a long wait, hope when you call in the new year you have quite a quick appointment through.  i am going to phone clinic when i get AF in jan although im still waiting for this one so it will be the very end of jan looking for FET in Feb i suppose

Lynne lucky you having so much time off, enjoy those afternoon naps hun!

Scruffy - how are you doing?  hope you are all enjoying DH being home & are all ready for Christmas.

CJ hows things?

Hello to everyone ive missed, just never seem to have time for proper posting these days.


wishing you all a very merry Christmas & a wonderful New Year

lol  mo x


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Just popping on to wish all my wonderful H4AM FF a very merry Christmas and may all our dreams come true in 2007. 

     

Thank you all so so much for helping me through this very hard year.  

lots of love

Scruffy xxxx

Will catch up after Xmas-so much going on     DH flew back abroad today until late Xmas Eve!!!


----------



## CJ

Hello girls, well just got back in from my wonderful night out with the girls, totally p*ssed but still with it so not bad for me, but this is my last night of boozing until PG testing Feb so made he most of it,
.
Now got my 5 wks of d/r so have to be good, going away to my my mum for Xmas tomorrow so hopefully not back until Friday if all goes well and will have no PC so thought I better pop on tonight and try and wish you all a very happy Xmas (thank god for spell check )

Merry Xmas to all of my H4AM friends   

       

Love CJ x


----------



## spangle

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to pop in . I am presently waiting for a hysteroscopy as had another failed go. Am keeping up to date with all the news.

So sorry to everyone who has had a grim time you are in my thoughts. 

You are all in my thoughts, I am so pleased for those of you with positives as well. Good news keeps us going during our rainy days, the rollercoaster ride full of ups and downs.

I hope 2007 will the year that all of your Christmas wishes come true.Thanks for all your support this year.

Enjoy a Happy Christmas,

love and hugs

Spangle


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

Hope everybody has had a lovely Christmas  

Wishing all on H4AM a fantastic New Year and best wishes for 2007  

LOL
Kate


----------



## CJ

Hi girls, wow it's been quiet on here, I have been away at mums so only just got back, will do a proper post tomorrow if I get a chance, just wanted to say I hope your all well and had a wonderful xmas.

Love CJ xxx


----------



## encore

Hi all, sorry i've not been on.  bit hectic and tired all the time.  cj i'm very impressed with your ****** typing skills!!!

i'm fine, twins seem to be fine. only 4 more weeks to go 'till i stop work.  can'twait.  seems so much harder this time.

love and luck to all. x


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas-our's was ok, bit strained and now we all have bad colds 

Just wanted to wish you all a very

*HAPPY NEW YEAR* 

May all our hopes and dreams come true in 2007    

Love to you all

Scruffyted 
xxxx


----------



## Hun

Hello to All

And...I am going to try and write a catch up....woo hoo!

Hope you all had great Christmases, and the alcohol is flowing, even if like my you have settled into your jimjams and opened the champagne (which probably means I'll be asleep by 10.30).

Hmmm...where to begin...

Before Xmas we all had the flu. Henry first then DH then me, it was HORRIBLE..H ended up with ear and chest infection, DH with bronchitis. I missed the last two days of work off sick, and also our work Xmas party  The only upside of all this was I have reached my pre-ivf/pregnancy weight, and am back in my size 12 jeans HOORAY- every cloud has a silver lining!

Had a fab Christmas, lots of family and friends over, cooked Christmas lunch for 8 and henry was in meltdown by 9am. He refused to open any presents  (strange child) and by the evening the only thing he had actually played with was a £2.50 glow in the dark duck bought for him by his godmother.  We went to see some friends that live by the coast the last 2 days, and drank beer and walked along the beach. All in all its been a lovely relaxing time, and I feel very blessed to have such special people in my life.

Well, I hopefully start stimming for my next cycle on Thursday. No great hopes, but at least I am going into this one well rested. And my back up plan, in case of another BFN is our first consulation at ARGC booked for end of January.

Well Happy New Year to you all! Hope 2007 is truly special for you. Thanks for all being there, I hope the old'uns keep posting, and that we are joined by lots of H4AM newbies in the New Year.

Sorry no personals, but sending love, luck and babydust to y'all...

Hun xxx


----------



## Imogen

Hello all,

Just wanted to wish all my HFAM friends a 

HAPPY NEW YEAR AND MAY ALL YOUR BABYDUST DREAMS COME TRUE IN 2007!

lots of love,
Imogen.x.x.x

ps that message was supposed to be in orange with glittery bits and moving and dancing and all sorts of exciting things but I can't seem to get it to do any of it and I am too full of mince pie and cream to care!!!


----------



## CJ

Happy new year to you all, hope 2007 is a great yr and we all get at least a little of what we wish for      

Love CJ xx


----------



## fragile

just a quickie to say

Happy New Year to you all!

lol  mo x


----------



## helenab

HI everyone

just wanted to wish you all a very happy new year and lots of success for my HFAM buddies.   

I am sorry for the lack of posting but I have been soooo tired and only have 28 days to go till my section is scheduled.  I had no idea I would be so big with twins and so knackered....

I really hope 2007 is a fantastic year for you all  and sending lots of love

Love Helena
XXXX


----------



## Hun

Wow 
What a huge bump Helena!! Great picture!!
Hoping that the next 28 days are short ones, and you get to put your feet up a bit - can anyone have sienna for you?
Hun xx


----------



## donn1

Hi 
wondered if i could join you all, hoping to begin treatment this year and choosing between the nuffield glasgow or the new clinic , does anyone have any advice re these, as had first child at gri and waiting list too long their for self funding at the moment.
thanks to all
chip1


----------



## Julz

Happy New Year Everyone!!!

Hoe everyone had a wonderful Christmas and Santa brought you lots of prezzies!!!

Just a quickie, hope everyone is OK, I'm fine and will do personals when I have a bit more time.......DD has now cut out her afternoon nap, she's only 20 months!!!!!  V. Tired!!!

Julie


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Well here we are hopefully New Year new start for us all.    
Just a few personals whilst DH is bathing DS...

Helena-wow what a lovely bump, so lovely to see. Don't forget to keep us informed.   

Chip1-Hello and welcome to you.   Sorry I don't know your clinic at all, have you had an consultancy at the new clinic yet?  

Hun-How's the stimming going? You didn't d/regg this cycle did you? Really really hope you don't need to go to your appointment that you have booked at ARGC    When do you go for your first stimming scan? Really hope you get some juicy follies.   

CJ-How's the looooong d/regging going sweetheart? Hope you are not having too many side effects.  

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well. Things still strained here, DH is going back abroad soon   Also am trying to sort out DS starting school as if you remember I deferred him as didn't agree to him starting at just 4, anyway he will be starting in the next month or so   He is so ready for it now, can see such a difference in him to when I deferred in September, can't believe my baby is 4 and a half now   Treatment for us unfortunately is on stand by as we need to sort our marriage problems out first   Although I don't post as often as I'd like I am always thinking of you all and so hoping all our dreams come true this year.   

Much love

Scruffy xxxx


----------



## Hun

Hi All

Gosh its quiet here!

Scruffy- lovely to hear from you. Sorry you are going through a rough patch, time is a great healer. Hope it is not too hard with DH going out to work abroad again, and DS starting school. Give yourself lots of 'you' time and treats. We'll have to meet up soon 

Amanda- where are you!!! I need a cycle buddy!

Chip- welcome! Sorry can't help re clinics.

CJ - hope the d/r is going ok

Julz - Hope youre doing ok, you must be exhausted!! DS dropped his day sleep when he moved into a bed in November, and it was truly awful at first. He still gets really tired without it, and tends to drop off in front of cbeebies at about 6pm if I'm not careful, but sleep in a bed in the day is OUT as far as hes concerned.

Next scan for me on Weds. I'm on a really low dose 150/75 iu Gonal F alternate days. Just had a 75 day and it hardly feel worth it!! I have also pushed for an earlier scan this time - BH have very set ways of doing things, and every cycle I've had by day 6 my ovaries are bulging and I never get a slow/steady run at stims. I'm hoping it will be different this time. 

Anyway, hope youre all well, love to everyone
Hun xx


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Girls,

Wonder if I could join you on this thread, hoping for another miracle this year too  

Kara was born 28/1/2005 after second IVF, fell pregnant naturally but sadly miscarried January 2006  , feel ready now to get back on the roller coaster ride of tx again now, 
we have two frosties which we plan to use roughly May time so at the moment just lots of    sorry if thats tmi  

Look forward to getting to know you all, and may all your dream for 2007 come true      

Luv
Gailx


----------



## jdrobinson

Hiya girls,
            Can I join you too?

I've still got a lot of weight to lose before we use our frosties this year but in the meantime we've been at it like rabbits (tmi) since xmas!!!!

Even if we don't get a miracle pregnancy I''ll have a damn good time trying!!! 

Good luck to you all,wherever you are in your treatment.

                                                              Janet  xx


----------



## NattKatt

Hi All

Can I re-join you?  I was active on this board last year, but then drifted away, and we're still ttc #2  

Laying low trying to get my mind in check before next tx! 

Big hi's to everyone!

~Natt~


----------



## fragile

Hi all

welcome to Chip1, Gail, Janet & Natt

Hi to everyone, i know it has been really quiet on here, everyone mad busy with christmas & new year.  i have had a quick read to catch up & will try to do proper post soon but just have a question.  since BFN in nov i had AF day of test but since then nothing.  i am now on day 48 & no AF.  very odd for me & no im not pregnant have done 2 more tests, just wondered if anyone else has had this problem.  am a bit worried that after my 4th fresh cycle ive used up all my eggs & wont ovulate again or is that just daft?

scruffy sorry to hear you have problems, so hard with DH away so much.  thinking of you

Helena - WOW! is all i can say, you look glorious even if you dont feel it

Hun, hmm that is a really low dose, hope all well for the scan on WEd

hi to everyone ive missed

lol mo x


----------



## Hun

Just wanted to say,

Mo- on my November 2005 IVF I had my AF as normal following the failed IVF, but then my next normal cycle was 53 days long. I am normally a regular as clockwork girl, but my next cycle after a and IVF one is alwys considerabley delayed (think my ovaries need a month offdue to exhaustion ), but then everything goes back to normal.

Everone is different, but I don't think its unusual to be really late the first natural cycle after tx...

Hun xx


----------



## Imogen

Hi everyone  

Just a quick hello whilst the spag bol does it's thing...

Scruffy - sorry to hear things are a bit rough between you and your Dh.  Bound to be hard with you being apart so much lately.  Hope it improves a bit and you both feel able to go ahead with some more tx soon  

CJ - hope the looooong downregging isn't driving you too crazy.  I did a month long one this spring and it was not much fun, I have to say.  Thinking of you.

Hun - wow, low dose and no downreg - not heard of that one - hope things are going well for you and that you get lots of nice juicy follies just when you want them.

Mo - I think tx just totally messes up 'normal/natural' cycles and that your body is just taking its time to do what it needs to do.  Hope you feel better soon.

Hi to Natt and to Chip and VERY BIG HI INDEED TO TWO OF MY SCOTTISH CHUMS - GAIL AND JANET - LOVELY TO SEE YOU HERE - WISHING YOU LOTS OF BABYDUST   

Sorry I know I've done a short personals list but dinner won't be long now.

Am 10 weeks tomorrow and had scan last thurs and although baby moving and all seemed okay to me the ultrasonographer starting going ON AND ON about my age (3 and Down's Syndrome and I left feeling really upset.  I'm worried that she saw something and is trying to tell me to think about it  Apparantly I have a 1 in 129 chance  She was really horrible through the whole scan - very unprofessional - so I hope she was just having a bad day and being odd in general but I must say I left nearly in tears (and I might have nothing to worry about) and it's playing on my mind.  Ooof.  
Apart from that, ridiculously ravenous and think I may have some sort of narcolepsy ....  oh, and Ds dropped afternoon naps and waking at 6, currently.
Not that I'm complaining, mind   

Lots of love to all,
Imogen.x.


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Welcome to Gail M and Janet,both your miracles are beautiful, really hope your dreams of another miracle come true    Have added you to our list.  

Welcome back  Natt, lovely to see you again. When will you be starting your new cycle?   

Mo-Thanks sweetheart, been a tough few months.   I really don't think you have used all your eggs up hun, why don't you phone your clinic if you are worried. As Hun and Imogen have said tx really can mess your first normal cycle up. Really hope AF turns up for you soon.   

Hun- Thank you to you too, things really are not great at the moment.  Would be really lovely to meet up with you.  Good luck for your scan on Wednesday, I so so hope this is the cycle for you.     

Imogen-Again thank you, means so much that everyone here cares   Wow 10 weeks already, really sorry that the sonographer upset you, 38 is no age at all! I don't know about the figures for ages, have you thought about having a more in depth scan to put your mind at ease? We had one at Kings College in London, I cant remember for the life of me what the scan is called-doh what a wally. When i remember will pop back and post it. I'm sure if the lady did see something she would have said to you or got another person to have a look. Please try not to worry sweetheart. 
I remember when DS dropped his sleep, was a bit of a shock and he was so tired and ratty by tea time. They do get over that stage although even now DS sometimes falls asleep after tea watching cbeebies while I'm washing up!   and then it's late before he falls asleep in his bed. 

Hi to everyone else

love

Scruffy xxxx


----------



## NattKatt

Hi everyone & thanks for the welcome  

mo - hope AF turns up for you soon!  Got nothing else to suggest other than what the other girls have already said   

Imogen - what a hideous sonographer you had!! I'd certainly be making a complaint if I was you   The nerve of some people ay?!!  I hope you'll not worry too much   (easier said than done, I know!)

Scruffyted - sorry to hear about your marriage probs   My dh works interstate, and it sure is hard to be a single Mum!! Hope your ds settles into school quickly! 

I'm currently waiting for af to arrive so we can start the process of a natural fet... am excited, nervous, terrified even!  My feelings vary from minute to minute sometimes!  I was on a cycle-buddies thread but disappeared off there because I couldn't handle the negativity & cynical attitudes coming from some of the members   I felt rather guilty saying I wanted #2!!  So I've made a positive step in the right direction to ensuring my own mental wellbeing...... and if that means avoiding negative situations, then I think that's justified  

Hope you're all having a fab week!

My mind is fried after battling Maygan to sleep last night!  Poor mite has a very sore mouth - new teeth coming!

~Natt~


----------



## Scoop

Hi All
Just wanted to say hi and Happy New Year to you all!
I have been keeping up with posts but it's been a hectic few weeks and I have been plagued with some nasty cold thing which refuses to go away! Anyway, welcome to all the new joiners!
Mo, hope AF turns up soon, my first natural AF after tx is always late - our poor bodies' way of readjusting i guess.
Scruffy, so sorry to hear about problems with DH. Thinking of you.
Imogen, ignore that stupid sonographer! I had a similar experience with DS after my 12 week scan when my odds of having a Down's baby increased quite a bit, but not enough to warrant any further tests. However, it preyed on my mind throughout my pregnancy. I wish sometimes these people were more careful with their throwaway comments - don't they realise how much we obsess?
Helen, good luck with the next month and I think you look fab!!!!
Only news from em is that we had  abrilliant Christmas - drank and ate way too much and am on serious detox right now! DS was beside himself with all the "pretties" (Xmas lights) and still asks where they all are. Bless.
We have our follow up appt next Tuesday so I guess this will stir up feelings again I have been trying to quash over the last month. hving another baby is still the first thing I think about when I wake up and the last thing I think about when I go to sleep and I am determined not to give up. However, I am also conscious of not rushing into another cycle - so we will see what the doc says next week.
For the moment, we are just trying to stay busy and have my DH's sister's visit to look forward to in March and a holiday to Sharm El Sheikh in April. 
Good luck to all those cycling - we could really do with a few success stories in 2007!!!
Love
Scoop


----------



## raffles

Hi 

Wonder if I could join you on this thread, hoping for another miracle this year too. 

Beth was born on 20th December 2005 and I am now ready to start over again 

Good luck to everyone and lets hope 2007 is a fantastic year for us all

Raffles


----------



## Imogen

Hi again,

Just a quick update from me - the stuff from the sonographer was playing on my mind a bit so I called the hozzy and - as she was off today (hurray!) - spoke to a Sister who said: ' stenographer has just been on course and qualified and is only person in my county (Borders - v small) who is licensed to carry out Nuchal scans so she is encouraging lots of people to have them as she needs to do a certain number to keep her licence'.  When I said she'd been pretty hot and heavy about Downs (didn't use quite those words...) the Sister seemed unsurprised as this is what will encourage folk to have a Nuchal!  
I wish sonographer had just been honest as I think I will have a Nuchal anyway as there is no risk to the baby and I feel it would be a useful opportunity to take up aged 38 - so she didn't need to 'frighten' me into it.  Honestly!!!
Sorry to rattle on.
Thanks for all the reassuring words from all my HFAM friends.  I did feel a bit fragile about it - hormones going crackers so bursting into tears at drop of hat at the mo - and it was very reassuring to hear you all say - toffee - don't worry till you need to.  Thanks again.   

Welcome to Raffles.

love to all, Imogen.x.x.x  

PS - should have said before - does anyone mind me being on this thread still at the moment I don't quite feel ready to hop across to a tri board


----------



## Julz

Hello Everyone,

Welcome Natt, Chip and to the Scottish girls Raffles, Gail M and Janet - there seems to be quite a few of us now.  Looks like this board could be pretty busy this year.

Helena - you look fab, best of luck with the c-section, not long to go, looking forward to hearing your news.

Hun - Good luck with the scan tomorrow, keeping my fingers crossed you have some juicy follies.  Why have they started you off with such a low dose, have you had OHSS before?  I suppose they clinic know what they are doing, they are the experts after all.  Good luck.

CJ - How's it going girl, hope this long downreg isn't getting to you too much......oh and remember try and be nice to DH!!!!

Scruffy - wow DS starting school, what a milestone, when does he start?  Do you think you'll be tearful?

Mo - what 48 days and no AF, good god that is a long time.  To be honest after my 1st cycle I think my AF turned up about a week after BFN.  Have you contacted the clinic?

Imogen - congrats on the scan, you should have told the ultrasonographer to shut up, these people are so insentitive sometimes.  At the end of the day the majority of people over 38 have perfectly normal babies, I'm sure there's nothing to worry about.  You should ask for a nuchal scan just to put your mind at ease, pretty sure it has to be done at 14 weeks.  I had one last time, took ages but I felt better afterwards.  DD has also dropped her afo nap too but is luckily sleeping to 8am most mornings which is bliss......before that she was getting up at 5.30am, I know how you feel, it's horrible.  Just went to post this and saw you've beaten me too it.  Of course we don't mind you being on this thread, that's what it's hear for.

Natt - Hope AF arrives soon, you sound really excited and positive.  I know exactly what you mean about other threads, I too felt guilty about wanting another child.  

Scoop - good luck on Tuesday.  So glad you have a lovely Christmas and something to focus on in the next few months (holiday to Egypt - very nice).

I'm now 15wks 4d, had a scan on Monday and both bambinos are doing fine.  Next scan is at 22wks then every 2wks thereafter......gawd!!!  Belly is getting bigger by the day, put on some jeans today that I had on last week and they were tight, think I'll be bursting into the maternity trousers soon.  Still feeling anxious that something could go wrong but suppose it's just normal.  Completely knackered this week as DH is away until Friday and DD has stopped her afternoon nap......but is sleeping until 8am which is nice.

Hope I've not missed anyone.

Julie


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

finally managed to get back on to the computer after a really hectic few weeks!!!!

Welcome to chip1,Gail,Janet,Natt and raffles, look forward to getting to know you and I'm sure some of us will be cycle buddies.

Hun-good luck for your scan tom

scruffy-really hope things resolve soon with your dh, it must be really hard for you at the moment. Good luck for ds starting school. Ewan will only be 4yrs and 2mths when he has to start...it just seems so young doesnt it?!!!!

Mo-just to add to the other replies I've had really long cycles following txt too, longest being 63 days...hope af appears soon.

Imogen-sorry to hear about your bad experience with the sonographer stupid woman!!!! I had a nuchal scan when pg with ds and and felt that it was worth having it done

Hi to scoop, julz, cj and anyone else that I've missed

We had a lovely Xmas and new year although ds was ill on christmas day which was a shame and then on boxing day he fell off the trike we gave him and ended up in A&E!!!!! It was just a bad cut to his face, but it def needed hospital attention, it is fine now. It was my brothers wedding on sat, which was a lovely day I treated myself to a facial and new hairdo last week and for once felt that I looked good...it certainly helped my confidence.

Well hoping to get in touch with the clinic this week or next and organise appt to discuss FET, hoping to start in April after we've been away for a week in March, so fingers crossed

LOL
Kate


----------



## Keira

Hi Ladies

Can I join your thread,  I had ds 2002 with clomid treatment,  I had this down as such a wonder drug but this time round it does not seem so wonderful.  I had my 6 months of clomid and then clomid with IUI twice.  NO JOY this time so moving to OI & IUI.  This treatment is defo the most demanding I have done so feeling the need to post now and get some support.

I start down reg on 13/01/07 with Supercur (Burselin) and have scan on 31/01/07.  If system shut down then injections will start   

DH is a bit mixed about it all and feels because we have one son we should just be blessed with that.  Am I greedy I don't feel I am,  what is so wrong with wanting 2.4 children

Kx


----------



## fragile

*!?**!?**!!GGGRRRRRRRRR it all vanished again!

very shortened version

AF has finally arrived never had this problem after any other cycle hence stressing a bit

kate - blimey 63 days!!! poor DS, has he been back on his trike?  hope you looked fab in your red dress on sat.

julie-cant believe you are not in maternity clothes already! glad all ok with scan

raffles-welcome to you

scruffy-big hug to you hun, thinking of you

imogen-cow of a sonographer, fancy trying to "frighten" people into it just to keep her quota for her licence.  glad you feel happier about it all now

just hi to everyone really as im not typing it all out again, hate it when it vanishes after all that hard work!!

lol  mo x


----------



## encore

hi all, havent had a chance to catch up so just a quickie.  natt i think i remember you from the tri boards.  i'm ok, 29 weeks cant wait to give up work.  all going well except absolutely COVERED in hives!!!  the only thing that will relieve the itch is cold (and i mean c-c-c-c-cold, no hot water at all) bath or shower.  i had to get in the shower 4 times last night.  i walked into the docs like a zombie thismorning.  he gave some anti-histamines.  said something like immune system going into overdrive b/c i'm pregnant.


----------



## CJ

Right thats it I'm getting really cross, just lost 2 post, one was my fault I pressed back on the PC but the other wasn't me    

A big welcome to raffles, Keira, Janet, Gail and Natt and anyone else I have missed 

Kate sorry to hear DS was poorly over Xmas, and he had to go to a&e what a Xmas he's had, hope he's not too scared of his new trike after his fall. 
Good luck with the clinic and getting FET going 

Hi Julz, great news about scan going well, I love that about having twins, all those extra scans to see the babies, can't believe your 15+wks already time is flying by.

HI Scruffy, I keep meaning to send you a PM but I'm such an   at the mo and forget everything unless I write it down.
Sorry you and DH are having a rough time of it, spending all that time away from each is going to put a strain on any couple. I hope you guys can sort things out   You have both been through so much last yr it's no wonder things are strained, being on your own for so long too it's no easy time, big  to you sweet.

Hi Imogen sorry you had such a horrid lady doing your scan, these are the things we girls lookward to when being pg so they should remember that and make it a wonderful experience. I hope you have a nicer lady next time. 

Hi Encore, wow 29wks, your steaming along too, sorry about the hives, god that must be awful , I had awful itching too (not hives) I was admitted for a day as they thought I might have that OC (not sure what it's called now) I was put on anti-histamines and had loads of cold baths and even got the bags of ice cubes  from tescos put them in tea towels at night and lay them on me.
It will be one of those things that goes away as soon as the babies come out but until till then it's agony   
How many wks until you give up work? I managed 34wks but I wasn't too big which helped.

Hi Helen, I love your bump it look great, not long to go now but they could also come soon     Hope they stay in until D day though  

How exciting all these baby on here., my sister had her baby yesterday at 2.20ish in the early hrs and she has called her Kayla, so I Will be going to visit them this weekend and having a hold for as long as I can, hopefully some luck will rub off and this TX will work...well PMA you never know.

My d/r is dragging to put it mildly, feeling pants as I knew I would but worse since AF has been and gone. Hope that means everything is going o.k (been having a lot of ovary pains ) Well have my scan booked for 22nd and then fingerscossed I start stimms on the 26th.
I know I've missed lots of people out, sorry   haven't read very far back and there have been so many post , but a big hello to everyone and a happy new year(and babies )!! to you all 
Love CJ xx


----------



## CJ

Hi girls a quick question which is starting to worry me, I have been put on 4amps of menopur and they have given me enough for 10days, the problem is they have me booked in for EC and ET already and they need me to stick to these days and they don't have room to let me stimm for extra days, I only spoke to the receptionist but she said this is how they work. I'm egg sharing so not sure if thats why the dates being fixed are so important. My problem is, on it's only just dawned on me, that I took 12 days last time and I'm worried now as she told me that if I'm not responding well at first scan they Will just up my meds but surely it's they days to grow them that you need  I'm really worried they might just up my drugs and then I may get more eggs but they might be cr*p quality because they have been rushed out (hope that makes sense) 

Love CJ xx


----------



## Hun

Hi All

Gosh - aren't we getting a big crowd here!
Hello and welcome to the newbies from a very oldbie  

CJ- I am afraid my opinion is that strict clinic scheduling is always to the detriment of patients cycles. Sorry to be so negative hun, but I am being honest. Some clinics do have flexibility, but if you want a truly tailored tx then in my view you have to pay for it (ie ARGC).  On my last egg sharing cycle I was over-suppressed (particularly bad for PCO ladies like me)after d/r for 7 weeks, got cycsts from the buserelin, and all in all it was a bit of a disaster.  Ask why you can't start stimming earlier - if you have to fit in with their EC date? Then you could get an extra 2 days in? However 10 days does sound reasonable for a stimming length to me, that is what they aim for with all ladies at BH (If only I could make it to 10 days )

Hi to everyone else - sorry no personals - i am working from home today and short of time,

Day 6 of stimms for me today. At scan yesterday I have had my usual response, despite being on a really low dose of stims...12 follies already at 13mm, and another 10 or so at 9-12 that might catch up. Hence I have started my cetrotide - what a faff doing 3 injections last night and having to do lots of mixing - I've been spoilt by the gonal F pens!! Hoping that I can make it to next week without E2 levels hitting the roof...EC maybe weds all being well...

I am doing a photo diary of my tx this time. If we are unsuccesful I intend to use it as tool to help remind me just what a palaver the whole tx thing is (cos between cycles I sort of forget), and it might help me make a suitable decision about when to stop, and step off the tx rollercoaster once and for all. Its also quite a cathartic thing to do to be at a stage where are so comfortable and accepting of the whole thing and the staff at the clinic that you can record it for posterity. One day I'll have something to show Henry about what we went through to have him (probably when hes a stroppy teenager, we've had an arguement, and he slams the door behind him after saying that immortal teenage phrase 'I don't know why you had me if you didnt want me'. (I remember saying this to me Mum aged 15, I later found out that I took 4 years, 2 laps and a lot of heartache to arrive!!!!!)

Anyway enough waffling
Hun xx


----------



## Mish3434

Hun,  will keep my fingers crossed that your E2 levels don't get too high. 

Hello to all the new girls and to all the old girls    

Hope you all had a great Xmas and New Year. Loads of Babydust     to all that are having Tx in 2007 I hope everyone gets their dream.

DH is home on Monday for 6 days     and we have our Consultation and Scan appt on Wednesday, can't remember who asked why I was having the scan but it seems to be normal at my clinic (maybe a good way of making more money,   who know's).  Hoping they will let us jump back on the Rollercoaster in April when DH gets back from Iraq for good.  However i think my chocolate cysts are back as I have been having stabbing pains again around ovulation so will just have to hope they don't require more surgery, cause that is more waiting or if we do it privately more money!

Sorry this is a me post will have to read back and do some personals soon

Love to all
Shelley x


----------



## CJ

Hi Hun thanks for your reply, thanks for being honest I need to hear it as I'm sure clinic will make it sound lovely etc. I have looked into my cycle and I have baseline scan on the 22nd but don't start stimms until the 26th so I could start 2 days earlier, do you know though what would happen if I started earlier and then 10 days later I was ready can they wait the extra two days before they need to take them out or is there no way once they have reached the right size? I haven't spoken to clinic yet (waiting for nurse to call me) but want to be prepared for anything they might say.
I'm just really worried they might end up doing EC even though some eggs aren't ready and then I will ended up with lots of immature eggs which we can't use but by that time they won't probably care if we have a few but I will if we can prevent it now. Eggs need time to mature surely not more drugs..?

Thanks Hun

CJ xx


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Just a quickie as dinner is cooking

Welcome Keria have added you to our list of cyclers-really hope this cycle of tx brings you your much wanted dream   

Hun-  wow you do respond well even on that low dose! Am keeping my fingers firmly crossed that everything goes to plan this time    When do they scan you again?

Shelley-Bet you can't wait to see DH, good luck for your appointment, have added you to our list of inbetweens.

Be back later to do more personals.

much love
Scruffy xxxx


----------



## fragile

cj just a quickie, my clinic stim for a max of 10 days no longer, im sure you will be having scans & they will be able to adjust the dose as needed, usually around day 6 which gives enough time for the eggs to mature, if they started you early & eggs reached maturity but then they didnt collect them in time they could be too mature so unusable.  i know there is no point in me saying try not to worry as the whole process is a worry from start to finish but they will be monitoring you and will do the best they can to get everything right.  i know its a bu99er them sticking so rigidly to their timing but they have two of you to try to consider cycle wise, i hope you managed to speak to someone and they were able to put your mind at rest.  sorry its so stressful for you already-thinking of you

hi to everyone, knackering day at work so hello to all hope everyone is ok, still trying to catch up a bit re what everyone is up to, hopefully catch up at the weekend

lol  mo x


----------



## NattKatt

Hi everyone!

Forgive me if I miss anyone with personals - wow, what a big group!!!   

Shelley -   how's things?!  

Hun - great news on the follies front!!  A photo diary sounds like a brilliant idea!  I've been keeping  a journal right through ttc from the ivf stage (it'd be darn long if I did it the whole 5 1/2 yrs before   ) and have found it really useful to go back and read what I'd written, how I dealt with stuff at the time etc

encore - you poor thing!  How's the hives now?  Hope the antihistamines give you some relief!

Keira - not long now til d/regging... hope it all goes well for you! 

On the me front, am waiting patiently for af so I can ring clinic and get the ball rolling.  Going to have natural fet, so not much to 'do' really   

Sending love, luck and babydust to all for 2007!

       
  
       

~Natt~


----------



## Lynne1

Hello everyone,

Wow this board is buzzing at the moment.  Apologies in advance as I won't be able to manage tons of personals.

Imogen, your sonographer sounds very unprofessional.  I am 99% sure they can't see anything until about 11.5 weeks.  They have to do a nuchal over a very limited time period between about 11-13 weeks according to the information that I got.  I am 37 so in the same boat as you.  I am booked in to have one on Jan 23.

CJ, don't want to worry you, but I agree with Hun, I don't see how they can be so rigid.  One time I needed to stim for 13 days, although I think that really reduces the success rates stimming for so long, but this time I needed 11 or 12 days I think and it worked.  When I needed 13 days, they upped my dose midway, and it helped the follies to grow but it still took that long until they were mature.  On the next cycle they started me of on a much higer dose and then reduced it. Sorry to worry you, but just wanted to let you know my experience.  Hope you are coping okay with downregging.

Mo glad the witch finally appeared.

Kate, good luck with planning the FET. April isn't very far away.

Julie, do you think you have put on more or less weight this time?  I got to about 18 weeks last time before needing maternity clothes, but I don't think I am going to get nearly that far this time.  I guess it will be hard to compare for you as you are having twins.

Scruffy, I hope you are doing okay hun.

Sorry to anyone I have missed.

Well just got back from a work trip that I didn't want to go on.  It was pretty horrendous, as the flights were delayed and we got there really late and I was completely exhausted.  I then had to get up at 6am.  I don't do well on 4 hrs of sleep, particularly not at the moment! It was nice to have some time off over Xmas but all the relaxing benefits have vanished now! 

Hope you ladies are all doing okay and this year is going to be a positive one for everyone.

Lynne



Welcome Natt, Chip, Raffles, Gail, Janet, Shelley and Kiera and anyone else I have missed.

Hun, sounds like you have loads of follies.  I hope your estrogen levels behave themselves.

Encore, I hope your hives improve and don't stay until you give birth!

Mo,


----------



## Keira

Evening all,

*DOWNREGGING STARTS TOMORROW*

at last getting started on this OI & IUI  I have my Suprecur cooling in the fridge really for first sniff tomorrow at *7am* I am going to a 40th tonight so will have to stay off the 'cheeky vimtos' or I'll sleep past 7.

sending you all  and         

Kx


----------



## NattKatt

Keira - how's the down regging going??

Lynne - hope you're all rested up from that horrid work trip!!

On the me front - still waiting for af!  Though had a few twinges.... hoping she rears her head soon!

~Natt~


----------



## Hun

Hi girlies

Keira- welcome and have fun with the d/r!

Lynne- really glad you are doing well. Good luck for the nuchal scan. I know what you mean about the travelling- I had to a lot whilst pg, and the tiredness that went with it just compounded all the other pg symptoms. I was nearly sick at 18 weeks on a very slick looking businessman on a City-Brussels flight, and very embarrassing it was too.

Nat - try rolllerskating whilst wearing white capri trousers 

Shelley- Have a great week sweetie  

Hello to everyone else, sorry no more personals.

I am back at the clinic at 8.30 am for what hopefully will be my final scan, before triggering. Have a reasonable batch of follies- prob between 8-12 so  the different protocol and v. low dose does seem to have done the intended deed, of less quantity - and lets hope more quality. They seemed pretty pleased when they scanned me on day 7 (fri) as I had no fluid around my oves, uterus this time, whereas in the last 2 cycles I have had, and this can be apparently bad for the eggs.

Have to say - The short protocol has been quick, but the side effects from the Cetrotide have been HORRIBLE. My main side effect during d/r is aching hips/legs, and I have the same with the cetrotide, except its been worse- so painful I was awake all last night.

Roll on weds.
Hun xx


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Girls,

Hope every one is ok - just a quickie as DH is away to the supermarket with Kara, so just on for a couple of minutes, as the house is a tip  , thanks for the welcome  

Is there a list anywhere on this thread just to find out what stage everyones at?
If not thats ok - will hopefully soon get to know you all  

Gx


----------



## Hun

Gail

try the first page 

Hun xx


----------



## GAIL M

Ta Hun,

Used to have a bit of a brain before Kara  

Gx


----------



## scruffyted

Time for a new thread,

New home this way girls: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=


----------

